# Obsessive Scribblers



## Spoon

Obsessive Scribblers is an art interest group that has various activies to help artists to improve themselves, have some fun, and do other stuff. 

There really aren't requirements for joining, other than drawing stuff, *so if you want to join in, just post saying that you want to. That's all that there is to it*. There's a memberlist, but it's more for group picture references, organization, and shamless self advertising. So your username doesn't need to appear on it for to start particiating.

 The old OS thread in the art discussion forum was locked to prevent mix-ups between this thread and the old one.

 In addition to myself, Kai Lucifer also helps run OS as a threadmin. If you need clarification on an OS-related matter, you can always ask either one of us for help.

*Vague guideline-y rules*
-If you're not active in OS for six months your name will be taken off the memberlist. However, you can easily rejoin by either posting in this thread or by PMing Kai Lucifer or me.
-Don't use this thread as an art dump. It's fine to showcase your artwork, but don't let that be the only thing you post.
-If you have a suggestion to improve OS, by all means do such.

* Group Project Ideas*
 -Art Trades
 -OS storybook/comic
 -DraMo
 -OS Award Night

*Memberlist*
#1 bro
Alraune
Amfibbian
Arylett Dawnsborough
Big Red Cherry Bomb
Blastoise
blazheirio889
Bluwiikoon
Byrus
Chaon
Cheatmaster
Cirrus
Cloudsong
Crazy Linoone
Dannichu
Dave Strider
Icy the Frosty Cat
Kai Lucifer
Kinova
Leaf
L'il Dwagie
Littlestream
Loffyglu
Mai
Mawile
Mhaladie
Mini Moonwalker
Nemec
Ninjar-Pirate
Pentimento
Phyro Phantom
Pichu Chris
Pinestar
Pwneon
Saith
Spaekle
Spoon
St. Christopher
Rai-CH
Vladmir Putin's LJ
Weavilefan#1
Worst Username Ever
Zephyrous Castform
Zora of Termina​
For anyone wanting to draw anything related to the Obsessive Scribblers, there's a handy reference list here, courtesy of Mhals.


----------



## spaekle

Suppose I'll rejoin. >:v

Having rules this time around is pretty cool (not like anything really got out of hand in the last thread that I know of, except maybe fly-by art posting and I'm sure I was guilty of that at some point), but if this incarnation gets as many members as the old one did I'm wondering how exactly you plan on keeping track of who stays active for six months? Regular activity checks?


----------



## Spoon

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Having rules this time around is pretty cool (not like anything really got out of hand in the last thread that I know of, except maybe fly-by art posting and I'm sure I was guilty of that at some point), but if this incarnation gets as many members as the old one did I'm wondering how exactly you plan on keeping track of who stays active for six months? Regular activity checks?


 The rules are pretty much there prevent fly-by art posting and to keep the memberlist relevant. I'll try keeping the activity checks biweekly to monthly after we hit the six month mark. I'll probably keep a list of the most recent post of a member and keep track of it that way, unless there's an easier way to do it.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh, I'm here! Ahaha, you finally did it Spoonie. Add me, of course.

The rules are pretty good. The fly-by walls of art posts are pretty much what heavily discouraged me from posting and dying in the last one. I hope this one can be as awesome as the initial thread. :3

To start, I volunteer to do an art trade with someone. I will draw anything that the person desires that begins with the letter "S." And in exchange, that person can pick a letter for them to draw.


----------



## Zora of Termina

*rides in on a flying motorcycle*

You know I'm in.
And highly, /highly/ glad there's a rule against fly-by art dumps. A person can make their own thread for that. >l


----------



## Kai Lucifer

It's finally back. At last~

As I put forward in some OS related discussion, I'd like to run for threadmin. What does everyone else think of this?

I've been drawing quite a bit recently, at home, at work and with anything I can get my hands on. I'm getting back into things and I think that I'm getting better. I think that I'll take you up on that art trade, Arylett. You okay with that?

The original OS was awesome. Here's to a fresh start and a good second time round. *raises glass*

Oh, I almost forgot. Sign me up. ;D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Sure! Just pick a letter, and I'll be limited to choosing something to draw from that letter. I call it the Letter Art Trade, ahaha. 

I think you might make a good threadmin. You seem fairly organized and reliable.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

In that case, Arylett, let's go with the letter E. I wonder how many things start without the most-used letter in the alphabet . . .

Thanks you. My wanting to become threadmin is also a case of wanting to give a little back to the Scribblers, which helped me out massively when I was first posting my art, though I probably didn't realise at the time. XP


----------



## Dave Strider

I'll join. I used to hang around the old thread but I never joined, so I might as well this time. :V

I'm not exactly the best artist, but I enjoy drawing. Mostly Pokemon stuff but I do a bit of other stuff sometimes.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Well Psymon, it doesn't matter how good or bad you feel you are, as long as you're enjoying what you're doing. Care to show us some of your art, if possible?


----------



## Frosty~

I, for one, am glad to see this group back. Not to mention in its rightful place too. It didn't belong in the Artist's lounge D:
Goodness though, I was only starting out with my drawing when I first joined. The distance I've come since then is unbelieveable :o

So, evidentally, I'm in~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

You must draw an embarrassed ebony Espeon eavesdropping on an evangelical Electrode. You may draw it however you interpret the words to mean and however you wish. Now what must I draw beginning with S?

I just had lots of fun with the Scribblers, even if I didn't post a lot of art here, ahaha. I like commenting on art if it isn't a whole bunch of walls.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Joining, maybe?

I'm here to repent for my drive-by that one time that you all totally remember and that I am ashamed about.

I don't do much digital art (best thing so far) but hopefully this place will motivate me to change that! I'll get some of my actually decent traditional stuff up when I find my camera.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

ITS BAAAAACK~ 

Rejoining, of course. I'll start off with a little inspirational speech. Or something. 

You know, OS is the reason I started drawing humans. Back in the days, I never tried to draw humans because I sucked and felt bad for drawing people because I felt like I was disgracing the original creator of said human character. Then the OS came along and... stuff happened. I dunno. The grouppics were great motivations for me to draw things. I still suck but I'm getting better! 

So. This club is actually useful and stuff! Yay! 

Please excuse me while I go work on my OS comic-thing.


----------



## ....

Joining~
I have tons of doodles, but I can't hook up the scanner to my computer.
I'll try to get stuff uploaded, though.


----------



## Mhaladie

Hello! I think I joined the original OS... but I am exceptionally bad at keeping up with things and staying active. And I was probably one of the fly-by art dump offenders. Whoops. I will try to do better! Good timing on this group being remade, too, because I've been drawing more lately and seem to have inexplicably improved a little since the last time I was drawing regularly. Pleasant surprise, I guess. Not to say that anything I've been drawing lately is particularly brilliant... just better than it used to be. :P

But yeah! Cool beans. Sign me up~


----------



## Spoon

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Oh, I'm here! Ahaha, you finally did it Spoonie. Add me, of course.
> 
> The rules are pretty good. The fly-by walls of art posts are pretty much what heavily discouraged me from posting and dying in the last one. I hope this one can be as awesome as the initial thread. :3


 Yeah, I shouldn't have delayed it as long as I did.

 I'm glad that the rules seem fit. By the way, the rules are always up for input, since it isn't quite right if I'm solely in charge of them. I'm sure OS will be back to its old self in no time.

 Thanks for offering do an Art Trade so quickly and I adore the alteration spin you've given it. :3



Zora of Termina said:


> *rides in on a flying motorcycle*
> 
> You know I'm in.
> And highly, /highly/ glad there's a rule against fly-by art dumps. A person can make their own thread for that. >l


 Glad to have you back. <3~
 Speaking of art threads, it's surprising that no one's given a link to theirs.



Kai said:


> It's finally back. At last~
> 
> As I put forward in some OS related discussion, I'd like to run for threadmin. What does everyone else think of this?
> 
> The original OS was awesome. Here's to a fresh start and a good second time round. *raises glass*
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot. Sign me up. ;D


I'm still trying to organize how becoming a threadmin will work. Right now, I'll just see who's interested in it and go from there.

 -raises glass of grapejuice-

 Welcome back, by the way. :D


Psymon said:


> I'll join. I used to hang around the old thread but I never joined, so I might as well this time. :V
> 
> I'm not exactly the best artist, but I enjoy drawing. Mostly Pokemon stuff but I do a bit of other stuff sometimes.


 It's great to have you finally join. I hope you enjoy your time here.

 Like Kai said, it'd be great to see some of your artwork. I don't believe I've seen it before. 



Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> I, for one, am glad to see this group back. Not to mention in its rightful place too. It didn't belong in the Artist's lounge D:
> Goodness though, I was only starting out with my drawing when I first joined. The distance I've come since then is unbelieveable :o
> 
> So, evidentally, I'm in~


 Yeah, the Artist's Lounge wasn't the best fit. It'll probably still be used it for DraMo and other events, though.
 It's really amazing how much people improve when they practice. It's pretty cool when artists redo an old picture.

 Also, welcome back. :D



Blastoise said:


> Joining, maybe?
> 
> I'm here to repent for my drive-by that one time that you all totally remember and that I am ashamed about.
> 
> I don't do much digital art (best thing so far) but hopefully this place will motivate me to change that! I'll get some of my actually decent traditional stuff up when I find my camera.


 Just a heads up, I've added you to the memberlist.

 Don't feel bad about that; you're definitely not the only one who art dumped. D:

 I'll comment on your picture tomorrow. I don't have a lot of time at the moment, but I'm looking foward to it. :3 Also, I'm hoping you find your camera soon, so I can see how nice your traditional art looks.



Crazy Linoone said:


> ITS BAAAAACK~
> 
> Rejoining, of course. I'll start off with a little inspirational speech. Or something.
> 
> You know, OS is the reason I started drawing humans. Back in the days, I never tried to draw humans because I sucked and felt bad for drawing people because I felt like I was disgracing the original creator of said human character. Then the OS came along and... stuff happened. I dunno. The grouppics were great motivations for me to draw things. I still suck but I'm getting better!
> 
> So. This club is actually useful and stuff! Yay!
> 
> Please excuse me while I go work on my OS comic-thing.


 Linoone's back! :D

 I have a stupid grin on my face because of that speech and it's great that this club helped you out.

 I really need to get my behind over to your thread; I've read some of your comics and they always put a smile on my face.



Mawile said:


> Joining~
> I have tons of doodles, but I can't hook up the scanner to my computer.
> I'll try to get stuff uploaded, though.


 Glad to have you. <3~

 I'd love to see some of your doodles, so hopefully you get your scanner working. (You can always use a camera, though the quality isn't the greatest.)



Mhaladie said:


> Hello! I think I joined the original OS... but I am exceptionally bad at keeping up with things and staying active. And I was probably one of the fly-by art dump offenders. Whoops. I will try to do better! Good timing on this group being remade, too, because I've been drawing more lately and seem to have inexplicably improved a little since the last time I was drawing regularly. Pleasant surprise, I guess. Not to say that anything I've been drawing lately is particularly brilliant... just better than it used to be. :P
> 
> But yeah! Cool beans. Sign me up~


 Mhals, I haven't seen you in forevers. I think remember you being a member, and I definitely remember your art thread. I haven't seen your artwork in a while, but you always had cool stuff, like pi rabbit and such.
 Welcome back. <3~


----------



## Minish

I'll join! I think I remember possibly joining the old thread, but it was so long and popular that I was a bit intimidated at actually joining in with anything. XD; But hopefully I'll stay active here!

I do love to draw! Even though I'm a complete amateur and know pretty much nothing about shading, colouring... yeah, my drawing is pretty much confined to random scribbly doodles I do, which are generally fandom-related. But I would love to do some art trades if you guys don't mind my crappiness, I want to improve! :D

S'yeah, hey guys!


----------



## Mhaladie

Cirrus, I've kind of had a hankering to do an art trade! So like. We should do one. WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO DRAW FOR YOU~


Spoon said:


> Mhals, I haven't seen you in forevers. I think remember you being a member, and I definitely remember your art thread. I haven't seen your artwork in a while, but you always had cool stuff, like pi rabbit and such.
> Welcome back. <3~


Thank you! I'm really glad you remade this thread, because I'd been hanging around TCoD more regularly lately, but mostly lurking... and the return of the OS was sort of the kick I needed to come out of the woodwork.


----------



## Minish

Mhaladie said:


> Cirrus, I've kind of had a hankering to do an art trade! So like. We should do one. WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO DRAW FOR YOU~


Ah! Yay! ^w^ ...I really have no idea though! Um... well, since we both like AA, could you draw Lana (my favourite character <3) doing something silly? I've looked at your art thread (which is awesome by the way! You're so good at doing shading and clothing folds!) and I couldn't find a Lana picture, so yeah.

And what would you like me to draw for _you_? :D


----------



## Mhaladie

Ooh, absolutely! I will have to think a bit on something silly that Lana could be doing that's still... in character... hm. I'll figure something for you though, don't worry. :D 

Thank you, too! I really ought to scan some of the newer things I've done and revive my art thread. Or make a new one. As far as what you could draw for me... hm. As long as we're on an AA-theme, how about you draw little!Fran and Edgey up to some hijinks? I think they're really the best (or at least, most hilarious) siblings in the games. <3


----------



## Dave Strider

Kai said:


> Well Psymon, it doesn't matter how good or bad you feel you are, as long as you're enjoying what you're doing. Care to show us some of your art, if possible?


Sure. I've done a few but this one is the best so far. I think I might have got some detail wrong, mainly the ears and the little hair thing. Sorry about the smudges, I drew it with charcoal pencils.


----------



## Spoon

Oh, by the way, does anyone have 'sona references? I'm finally planning on making a group picture and I might mess around with making some clay figures, too. 





Blastoise said:


> I don't do much digital art (best thing so far) but hopefully this place will motivate me to change that!


 The colors choice on the snakr is really pleasing; the greens are just the right color. I also like how you've colored it; the snake has a dabble-ly paint effect to it which is really neat. The coloring gives it a scale-ly look to it. However, you might want to improve on detailing, which zooming into the picture is helpful. Overall, it turned nicely, and I'd love to see a bit more of your arts.



Cirrus said:


> I'll join! I think I remember possibly joining the old thread, but it was so long and popular that I was a bit intimidated at actually joining in with anything. XD; But hopefully I'll stay active here!
> 
> I do love to draw! Even though I'm a complete amateur and know pretty much nothing about shading, colouring... yeah, my drawing is pretty much confined to random scribbly doodles I do, which are generally fandom-related. But I would love to do some art trades if you guys don't mind my crappiness, I want to improve! :D
> 
> S'yeah, hey guys!


 Yeah, the old thread was pretty big. x3 It'll be awesomesauce to see you participate more.

 I would have taken you up on the art trade, but it looks like Mhals already beat me to it. >:

 Welcome back, by the way. <3~


----------



## Kai Lucifer

As possible future threadmin, I'm going to go out of my way to comment on everything that I've missed out on since last night. Wow, this place got busy. XD


Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> I, for one, am glad to see this group back. Not to mention in its rightful place too. It didn't belong in the Artist's lounge D:
> Goodness though, I was only starting out with my drawing when I first joined. The distance I've come since then is unbelieveable :o
> 
> So, evidentally, I'm in~


Good to see you back. And I agree; the first thread wasn't the same once it was moved. That was around the time that people fly-byed though, so it makes sense.
I feel that I've come a long way since I joined too, and I owe most of it to the OS.



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> You must draw an embarrassed ebony Espeon eavesdropping on an evangelical Electrode. You may draw it however you interpret the words to mean and however you wish. Now what must I draw beginning with S?
> 
> I just had lots of fun with the Scribblers, even if I didn't post a lot of art here, ahaha. I like commenting on art if it isn't a whole bunch of walls.


Blimey, that's more than I expected. I'll start when I have time as I'm a little busy nowadays. As for your part . . . How about a sly Seviper scheming sinisterly? Is that enough, or do you need more to go on?
I think that everone posted a fair amount of art back in the day, and I feel slightly guilty for getting a bit 



Blastoise said:


> Joining, maybe?
> 
> I'm here to repent for my drive-by that one time that you all totally remember and that I am ashamed about.
> 
> I don't do much digital art (best thing so far) but hopefully this place will motivate me to change that! I'll get some of my actually decent traditional stuff up when I find my camera.


This is neat, I like the way that the different tones and shades of green blend together. Maybe I'll try something with loads of tones someday; It's something I'd like to try at the very least. 



Crazy Linoone said:


> ITS BAAAAACK~
> 
> Rejoining, of course. I'll start off with a little inspirational speech. Or something.
> 
> You know, OS is the reason I started drawing humans. Back in the days, I never tried to draw humans because I sucked and felt bad for drawing people because I felt like I was disgracing the original creator of said human character. Then the OS came along and... stuff happened. I dunno. The grouppics were great motivations for me to draw things. I still suck but I'm getting better!
> 
> So. This club is actually useful and stuff! Yay!
> 
> Please excuse me while I go work on my OS comic-thing.


I KNOW LETS CELEBRATE WITH GRAPE JUICE and inspirational speeches
OS seems to have helped out a lot of people with their art, as it did with Ice, you and me. I wouldn't say that you suck at all. At the very least, you've got the motivation to continue an idea, and that's something, surely?



Mawile said:


> Joining~
> I have tons of doodles, but I can't hook up the scanner to my computer.
> I'll try to get stuff uploaded, though.


Welcome to the group! What sort of stuff do you draw?



Mhaladie said:


> Hello! I think I joined the original OS... but I am exceptionally bad at keeping up with things and staying active. And I was probably one of the fly-by art dump offenders. Whoops. I will try to do better! Good timing on this group being remade, too, because I've been drawing more lately and seem to have inexplicably improved a little since the last time I was drawing regularly. Pleasant surprise, I guess. Not to say that anything I've been drawing lately is particularly brilliant... just better than it used to be. :P
> 
> But yeah! Cool beans. Sign me up~





Cirrus said:


> I'll join! I think I remember possibly joining the old thread, but it was so long and popular that I was a bit intimidated at actually joining in with anything. XD; But hopefully I'll stay active here!
> 
> I do love to draw! Even though I'm a complete amateur and know pretty much nothing about shading, colouring... yeah, my drawing is pretty much confined to random scribbly doodles I do, which are generally fandom-related. But I would love to do some art trades if you guys don't mind my crappiness, I want to improve! :D
> 
> S'yeah, hey guys!


Welcome back! 
When it comes to art, does it really matter how much you know? As people say; "It's all about expression", right?
My drawing's been confined to random scribbly doodles to, but I'm enjoying it so I couldn't care less.

And that's all multiquote will do in one go so hang on people, 'k?


----------



## Zora of Termina

Did someone say 'sona references?

Hey, you know what?
I'm rather in the mood for some art trading too. Any takers? <3


----------



## spaekle

*WELCOME EVERYONE AND STUFF*, because I'm a lazy mofo who does not want to quote 15 posts. Also don't worry about not being good or whatever, because we're all really chill and as long as we're having fun no one cares. That's how the last thread was anyway. :v

I decided to start taking suggestions over on my art thread if anyone wants to challenge me. I'll do anything, really. I need to get out of my rut.

Edit: I'll do a better ref for my persona too.


----------



## ....

Mawile's persona~
My persona is just a normal Mawile with a purple fleece jacket.
I usually draw Pokemon (especially Drifloon), and I'm working on drawing people.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Kai said:


> As possible future threadmin, I'm going to go out of my way to comment on everything that I've missed out on since last night. Wow, this place got busy. XD
> 
> 
> Blimey, that's more than I expected. I'll start when I have time as I'm a little busy nowadays. As for your part . . . How about a sly Seviper scheming sinisterly? Is that enough, or do you need more to go on?
> I think that everone posted a fair amount of art back in the day, and I feel slightly guilty for getting a bit
> 
> I KNOW LETS CELEBRATE WITH GRAPE JUICE and inspirational speeches
> OS seems to have helped out a lot of people with their art, as it did with Ice, you and me. I wouldn't say that you suck at all. At the very least, you've got the motivation to continue an idea, and that's something, surely?


I told you it'd busy up later on!

Ah, if it's too much, you can take out some parts. Take your time though, no rush. ^^ But I think that's good, ahaha, I will start on it soon. It'll take me a bit as I like to give my drawings the FULL COLOUR TREATMENT. But I'll have it.

We should have the OS AWARDS NIGHT! Like, where we draw things and nominate certain drawings for categories. Like, "Best Shading," "Most Creative," "Best Colours", "Best Anatomy," etc. Just some rough ideas. That's the idea that that last paragraph gave me. Because I was going to be all: "I'D LIKE TO THANK SPAEKLE FOR HAVING AN AWESOME ROBE." in response to that.

Also, @Blastoise because I am too lazy to quote your post: I like that bubbly circle shading style you have. It's kinda blurry, but awesome. Really gives a sort of... painting feeling. The only thing I'd suggest is maybe a clearer outline, but everything looks pretty good.

And @Spoonie: I gotta draw me a new ref, which I shall most certainly do.

And @New Joining Peoples: Welcome, welcome, welcome! Cirrikisu, (...that's... your new nickname apparently. I should give everyone in this thread a nickname) what Kai said. Art's about expressing yourself and having fun. I'm sure your "scribbles" aren't as bad as you think either; I've seen some of them and found them quite impressive! Hi to Mawile and loving that sona, it's pretty cute. Only thing that bugs me is that the head's maybe a bit too big, but eh, matter of preference, I guess. Also, yaaay, Mhalsy's back! I love your art. Such a wonderful style with good colours.


----------



## ....

It's just my style, Arylett. I normally draw cartoonish things, so that's probably it.


----------



## Dannichu

OMGYAY THIS THREAD <333 Ilu Spoon :D

It's come at a wonderful time - I just got some very shiny markers that I love to bits (they will mean I can't afford to eat but I DON'T CARE I love them) and I've been drawing quite a bit with them. I don't have any pictures to show, unfortunately, because I don't have a scanner and have been too busy to trek to the library to borrow theirs.

I really hope this thread will make me draw more/more regularly - I've been terrible at drawing consitently, but at least I've been drawing at all, which is something.

I've got some requests from my art thread to do, and I'd like to update my persona (I don't know if I've even drawn myself properly with short hair and I got it cut _two years ago_), but once that's done, I'd _love_ to do some art trades and stuff :D

It's lovely to see you all again in one place :D


----------



## Mhaladie

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Also, yaaay, Mhalsy's back! I love your art. Such a wonderful style with good colours.


Eeeeeee, thank you~ 

Oh man, this is all very exciting, and everyone in this thread is making me want to draw a lot more, which is _very good_. I really ought to work on a consistent persona-thing because I don't think I have ever really had one. I'll add it to my list of projects. And speaking of my list of projects, I know what I'm drawing for you now, Cirrus. :D


----------



## Zippo12

Ill join i <3 drawing! =3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> We should have the OS AWARDS NIGHT!


This.

Also, thanks for the compliments (and suggestions), you guys! I can see why this place helps out people so much. And also I found my camera! so now I have my okay traditional stuff up on my DA.



			
				psymon said:
			
		

> Sure. I've done a few but this one  is the best so far. I think I might have got some detail wrong, mainly  the ears and the little hair thing. Sorry about the smudges, I drew it  with charcoal pencils.


This is very cool and unique-looking, although I can't help but feel like that numel is going to come through my screen and eat me. Help.

And also a group photo thing sounds like it wold be the bizniss and whatnot so I'll have to whip up an interesting 'sona/'sona reference for it. ='d

And also an art trade or something would be fun I guess. >='/


----------



## ....

Also add another vote to the yes pile for OS Awards Night~
Art trade, OS storybook, and pretty much anything you guys throw at me sound fun.
Also, I don't have a DA, so I can't give you guys the link.


----------



## Zora of Termina

+Agreement on OS Awards Night.


----------



## Coloursfall

HEY MEIN HOES i never posted much in the old one but I'll try harder this time~ Count me in and stuff.

Lessie here... *flips open notebook* I wanna try and contribute useful things that can help people, so lessie... I have a few books that I can recommend if you're looking for that sort of thing to help anatomy and drawing technique, it's not a huge list right now but my ma gets me art books a lot so I'll mention when I get a good one.

-_*An Atlas of Anatomy for Artists*_ by Fritz Schider  --  I like this one, it's got tons of photos and sketches of various body parts and people walking/running/etc.
-_*Drawing Human Anatomy*_ by Giovanni Civardi - Great for muscles and stuff, though it only has men.
-_*Gray's Anatomy*_ by Henry Gray  -- Pretty easy to get ahold of this one, and it's can be useful. Sort of HUGE though. It's not as useful as the others on the list unless you wanna draw internal organs a lot, but helps.
-_*The Complete Book of Drawing Techniques*_ by Peter Stanyer -- Lots of cool stuff in this one, though it deals mostly with pencil/pen/ink
-_*The Drawing Made Easy Series*_ by Ken Goldman -- I only have two of the four books in the series, but they're really useful. Again, it deals mostly with pencil.


That's all I have as for that right now. Hrml. Lessie what else here. Well, I've been working to improve my humans (men especially) since I got into the TF2 fandom, actually. The guys are good for practicing 'manly men' and I've gotten some help from the /workshop/ board on TF2chan, which is extremely helpful. (my faces now!) I'm not great yet, but working on it.

As for Sona refs... hmm, I have like. Three. xD use whichever: Pokemon, Male Fursona, Female Fursona.

Uuuuh uh also I can redline stuff if people like! I'm not super good at that but I can be kinda helpful, and I find it hard to explain with words what I mean if I see anything off. All my stuff is open to redlines as well. 

...Now I should skitter off, as I have stuff to draw for people x: When that's done though, I can do art trades and suuuuch.

oh yeah LINKS

dA, FA, Y!gallery (You can't sign up here unless you're 18, just fyi)

*flees*


----------



## Bluberry Bat

...Hey it's back. o:

...Well I know I pretty much never posted in the old thread, but.. I should fix this!.. and stop throwing out -everything- I draw. As such I don't exactly have anything meaningful to say or show. I have some junk on my FA, but it's all pretty old because it's very rare I actually sit down and colour anything. As far as I'm concerned, I can't draw, but I can kind of colour (except not really) - but it takes me ages and most of the time the base drawings I hate too much to bother. I:
As such though I'd be quite up for some trades/requests/suggestions to kick me into having to actually finish these things, but keep in mind regardless I'm sloooooow so please do be having patience if so. ;w;


----------



## Frosty~

AAAAAAHHH I'm lying here at 4 in the morning on my friend's couch with her cat, Optimus Prime, sleeping mere feet away because we're going to Alton Towers in the morning to celebrate her birthday and the cat woke me up by being a ninja and finding a way into the room despite the door being closed and I realized my phone could actually connect to wifi for once and disregard the cat thing because it just got up and wandered off and holy crap this sentence is long.
HII EVERYONE ELSE WHO JOINED!

I would LOVE to do some art trades, but I have so much art I already need to draw so I'll have to come back to that when I'm less busy

 As for a Sona...well, uhh...
I'm retiring Ice. It's so sad ;_;
It's been years since I first made him and it feels weird to thin I'm going to stop using him.
He has two more appearances to make. One in aforementioned friend's birthday giftart, which I'll upload once I get home tonight (I'm giving her a framed version too, because she likes to hang things on her wall).
The second is a farewell collaboration picture, also with aforementioned friend, who is also retiring her anthro cat character. 

I'll be designing a new persona shortly though. Still named Ice and still with a few cat-like qualities, since I use this username, like everywhere and I don't want to go though the trouble of changing it...

Also I approve of OSers awards :D


----------



## Dannichu

Full Metal Cookies said:


> -_*An Atlas of Anatomy for Artists*_ by Fritz Schider  --  I like this one, it's got tons of photos and sketches of various body parts and people walking/running/etc.
> -_*Drawing Human Anatomy*_ by Giovanni Civardi - Great for muscles and stuff, though it only has men.
> -_*Gray's Anatomy*_ by Henry Gray  -- Pretty easy to get ahold of this one, and it's can be useful. Sort of HUGE though. It's not as useful as the others on the list unless you wanna draw internal organs a lot, but helps.
> -_*The Complete Book of Drawing Techniques*_ by Peter Stanyer -- Lots of cool stuff in this one, though it deals mostly with pencil/pen/ink
> -_*The Drawing Made Easy Series*_ by Ken Goldman -- I only have two of the four books in the series, but they're really useful. Again, it deals mostly with pencil.[/URL].


I *love* using Grey's Anatomy as a ref. Only thing is, I'll spend ages getting one body part (usually hands) to look *just right* and then make it hue or tiny compared to everything else I'm drawing XD
Thanks for the other recommendations, I'll keep an eye out. I need to work on my anatomy _so much_ DX




Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> AAAAAAHHH I'm lying here at 4 in the morning on my friend's couch with her cat, Optimus Prime, sleeping mere feet away because we're going to Alton Towers in the morning to celebrate her birthday and the cat woke me up by being a ninja and finding a way into the room despite the door being closed and I realized my phone could actually connect to wifi for once and disregard the cat thing because it just got up and wandered off and holy crap this sentence is long.


There is nothing about this sentance that isn't _awesome_ :D



> As for a Sona...well, uhh...
> I'm retiring Ice. It's so sad ;_;


Awww, this is very sad ): If I have time, I'll see if I can draw him one last time. I look forward to seeing your new 'sona, though! :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

HAI GAIZ. 

Pfff reading this thread always makes me get a ridiculous grin on my face so I can't come on while my parents are around or else they get suspicious. 

Everyone! Quick! Get your reference pictures up before it's too late! Or else I'm going to have to draw you guys without a ref and you probably don't want that. Meanwhile, anyone want grapejuice? 

Here's my ref for anyone who cares. 



			
				Cirrus said:
			
		

> yeah, my drawing is pretty much confined to random scribbly doodles


Well, this club is called Obsessive Scribblers! Scribbling is our job! 

And whhaaatttt Danni has short hair now?! 

RIP: Ice's old 'sona. 

And, speaking of short hair, I'm going to be computer-less for two weeks starting from tomorrow, so I'll spam you guys with the new strips for my comic-thing after that. I have a ton of new strips (a lot of which involving drunk!Zora), so, um, have patience?


----------



## Spoon

Well, it seems like everyone's for the OS awards, which is a great idea by the way. So, I'll check if they'd be alright, because I vaguely remember a TCoD awards that didn't go through. (Though there is the ASB awards.) However, we might want to wait a bit, since there's a fair amount of people who don't have examples of their art. Also, any suggestions on how categories, entering, or judging would work?

  Zora, Mawile, Full Metal Cookies, and Linoone, thank you for getting your references so quickly. Also, Full Metal Cookies, thanks for that amazing list of art books, too. <3~

 Hey welcome, charizard608! Is there anything in particular you usually draw? 

 Danni! <3~ It'd be awesomesauce to see some marker drawings. Do you use regular paper or something thicker like cardstock for marker drawings? 

 Full Metal Cookies, glad to see you back. Thanks again for that amazing list. <3~ 

 Lil' Dwagie, it's also awesome to see you back. I kinda have the same situation with throwing out stuff. >: Doodling helps me out, especially when it's on lined paper, since it's more about having fun than having a nice picture. It'd be great to see some of your coloring, though. :D


----------



## Phyro Phantom

Well, I sort of got invited here by Kai, so hopefully nobody will mind if I join.  =3

I haven't been too active on this forum lately, for a couple of reasons.  One is that I sort of got into a stupid fight, which I would like to blame on my immaturity at the time.  =P  

So ANYWAY I dunno how many of you remember me, so hello there.  XP  I'll try not to be too annoying.  I wouldn't exactly say that I'm that good at drawing, but I've been doing it for six years now, and I think my style is beginning to develop anyway.

Most of my art is up on deviantART, and I'm pretty active over there.

This is one of my newest pictures, which is part of a big original character project.  I'm actually working on an original game and stuff.  =3  Dunno if anyone cares.

I haven't drawn Pokemon in ages, but I guess I might try it once in a while.

Nice to meet you all...  ^^;


----------



## Zippo12

Spoon said:


> Hey welcome, charizard608! Is there anything in particular you usually draw?


Mostly pokemon and animals =3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I've only got so much time atm so Imma make this as quick as I can. OTL


Mawile said:


> Mawile's persona~
> My persona is just a normal Mawile with a purple fleece jacket.
> I usually draw Pokemon (especially Drifloon), and I'm working on drawing people.


I've got an idea from this, do you mind if I draw your 'sona?



Dannichu said:


> It's come at a wonderful time - I just got some very shiny markers that I love to bits (they will mean I can't afford to eat but I DON'T CARE I love them) and I've been drawing quite a bit with them. I don't have any pictures to show, unfortunately, because I don't have a scanner and have been too busy to trek to the library to borrow theirs.


Markers like the ones at MCM? Those were awesome, and awesome drawings came from them.
That's the way of the artist, completely dedicated to their work even if they suffer for it.



Zora of Termina said:


> +Agreement on OS Awards Night.


This. Spoon, I did a quick checkup on the rules and there's nothing at all about art contest, which is (in a way) what this awards night is. Plus as Arylett points out there's loads of sprite contests currently going on and there's been an art thread before.



Crazy Linoone said:


> Pfff reading this thread always makes me get a ridiculous grin on my face so I can't come on while my parents are around or else they get suspicious.
> 
> Everyone! Quick! Get your reference pictures up before it's too late! Or else I'm going to have to draw you guys without a ref and you probably don't want that. Meanwhile, anyone want grapejuice?


That's exactly the reaction this thread should get. c:
urk, I really need to get myself a new reference pic soon. I've been meaning to draw one for ages but I've not got round to it.



Phyro Phantom said:


> Well, I sort of got invited here by Kai, so hopefully nobody will mind if I join.  =3


Not at all, welcome. c:


----------



## ....

I don't mind, Kai~


----------



## Green

i should, like, totally join because all i ever do art-wise is sprites...

obsessive scribblings.

i have a few sketches and i should have a sona reference... provided i'm accepted :v i'd been meaning to join anyway.


----------



## spaekle

KronoGreen said:


> i have a few sketches and i should have a sona reference... provided i'm accepted :v


Please fill out these forms and submit them to The OS Member Relations Bureau. We'll perform a brief background check and inquire into your credit history and let you know in five to ten business days whether you are eligible for membership at our institution. :v 

Nah, come on in. 

Oh, and to add to the helpful book list - if you happen to see this magazine on the rack at your bookstore, SPEND THE $18 (or whatever in your currency) ON IT. It is very helpful and I have been studying it. It also comes with a DVD, but the magazine was published in the UK and the DVD seems to be region-locked. Haven't tried it in my computer yet.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Crazy Linoone said:


> Everyone! Quick! Get your reference pictures up before it's too late! Or else I'm going to have to draw you guys without a ref and you probably don't want that. Meanwhile, anyone want grapejuice?
> 
> Here's my ref for anyone who cares.


I don't mind, actually, being drawn in old outfits. I mean, all of my sonas are pretty much just me in different outfits. So I mean, you can draw me in old outfits if you want. I just like creating new outfits for myself, and had an awesome idea for an outfit that I want to be my new current reference. My sona changes outfits often... I guess it's realistic? All you really need to know is that I have curly hair and glasses and you pretty much have a Lett.

And yes, I would love some grapejuice.

Also, I like your ref. It's really helpful and detailed. The circles actually are kinda helpful for other animals' anatomy. (Like dogs)



Spoon said:


> Well, it seems like everyone's for the OS awards, which is a great idea by the way. So, I'll check if they'd be alright, because I vaguely remember a TCoD awards that didn't go through. (Though there is the ASB awards.) However, we might want to wait a bit, since there's a fair amount of people who don't have examples of their art. Also, any suggestions on how categories, entering, or judging would work?


Well, since I suggested it, I think I should like... help out. Like Kai said that I said, there's lots of sprite contests. Basically, I just consider it an art contest, but more people can win and win awards at something specific rather than just "being the best." 

I had the thought that maybe there's like, a specific theme (maybe... OS Group Pictures? So we could get a bunch of those awesome ones) for this OS Awards Night. And like, everyone must draw something for that theme, and then submit it (via posting in the thread) by a certain date. Then perhaps we create a different thread for it, and we have polls. People vote for pieces and can feel free to discuss them in the thread. Somebody's gotta host it too. I volunteer because it was my idea. I figure the host will act like a host at an actual awards night and present the results. And like, I'll make it fun and have little descriptions and comments and stuff of what the place looks like so it's not just, boring contest. People will post their art in the thread, and they can like, pretend like they're in an award show too and make speeches if they've won something, which can be as crazy as they want to. And they can get really into it; that's encouraged.

As for the categories, I suggested a few in my last post... like Best Shading, Best Anatomy, Most Rainbowgasmic (as in, colourful), etc. Things like that. Best Backgrounds too. Just specific parts. And things relying on the subject matter too. Most Creative, Most Entertaining. I'm not too good at this, at coming up with categories, so if someone wants to help out, please do.



Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Please fill out these forms and submit them to The OS Member Relations Bureau. We'll perform a brief background check and inquire into your credit history and let you know in five to ten business days whether you are eligible for membership at our institution. :v


I love you, Spaekle. That just amused me SO much.

Also, I'll definitely look into some of those art books you guys have suggested.

And welcome back to Dannichu and her rainbowtastic self! Ahaha. Bringing rainbows to the OS since '08 as well as epic cutetasticness.

Oh and hi Phyro! I like your drawing. The fire's much better than my sad attempts at fire. I would suggest though that you make more highlights on your character, as when someone is around fire, they look a lot lighter. Make the fire reflect on them... I'm not sure if that makes sense. Shadows too. Dark shadows. It's a bit tricky to pull off and I've fallen victim to not doing it countless times.

Welcome, former husband. :3 Listen to Spaekle, he's the one who gives out the applications.

Also, at our newer members: If you wanna like, link to the OS in your signature, you should use the Rainbow Lines in ours. (Like, Kai, Spaekle's, Danni's, mine. That's what that means.) That's like, our logo or something. But I've put my own spin on mine, ahaha. You can too.


----------



## ....

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Please fill out these forms and submit them to The OS Member Relations Bureau. We'll perform a brief background check and inquire into your credit history and let you know in five to ten business days whether you are eligible for membership at our institution. :v


Spaekle, you are awesome.



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Well, since I suggested it, I think I should like... help out. Like Kai said that I said, there's lots of sprite contests. Basically, I just consider it an art contest, but more people can win and win awards at something specific rather than just "being the best."
> 
> I had the thought that maybe there's like, a specific theme (maybe... OS Group Pictures? So we could get a bunch of those awesome ones) for this OS Awards Night. And like, everyone must draw something for that theme, and then submit it (via posting in the thread) by a certain date. Then perhaps we create a different thread for it, and we have polls. People vote for pieces and can feel free to discuss them in the thread. Somebody's gotta host it too. I volunteer because it was my idea. I figure the host will act like a host at an actual awards night and present the results. And like, I'll make it fun and have little descriptions and comments and stuff of what the place looks like so it's not just, boring contest. People will post their art in the thread, and they can like, pretend like they're in an award show too and make speeches if they've won something, which can be as crazy as they want to. And they can get really into it; that's encouraged.
> 
> As for the categories, I suggested a few in my last post... like Best Shading, Best Anatomy, Most Rainbowgasmic (as in, colourful), etc. Things like that. Best Backgrounds too. Just specific parts. And things relying on the subject matter too. Most Creative, Most Entertaining.


I agree~

Also, if anyone wants a humanoid ref of my persona:
Here. Just take out the bed.

EDIT: I'm linking to the OS in rainbow and text form. Why? I don't know.
EDIT AGAIN: Also someone should draw trophies.


----------



## Mhaladie

I would be psyched to draw trophies. I mean! Not to shove myself into the position of trophy-drawer or anything, if someone more qualified wants to do it, I fully support that, but I would be a volunteer to draw them if we wanted to have them. :3

Those reference books FMC posted are really sweet, too. I ought to get my hands on a copy of that first human anatomy one; my anatomy definitely needs work. That magazine looks really excellent, as well... I ought to do some research on drawing-instruction books. Maybe then I could improve myself in a more focused direction. 

And just to throw in my two cents on helpful reference-things, something that helped me a lot recently was this tutorial on drawing stylized hair. I guess it's pretty specific, so not quite as helpful, but I kind of fell in love with that girl's style of drawing and have been trying to emulate it recently, and drawing hair like she does is both cool-looking (in my opinion) and not too difficult! Win-win.


----------



## Phyro Phantom

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Oh and hi Phyro! I like your drawing. The fire's much better than my sad attempts at fire. I would suggest though that you make more highlights on your character, as when someone is around fire, they look a lot lighter. Make the fire reflect on them... I'm not sure if that makes sense. Shadows too. Dark shadows. It's a bit tricky to pull off and I've fallen victim to not doing it countless times.


Oh hai there.  =3  Thank you very much!  And also for the critique - sadly, you don't get much of that over on DeviantART.  ....  Anyway, yeah, I did forget about the lighting....  I usually just cell shade for the most part, and I'm not too good at going outside my norm when it comes to shading.  I should try that though.  Thanks.  XD

And also, hi there Kai.  XD


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Brilliant, Mhalsy, brilliant. :3 It'd be awesome if you drew them.

Oh, oh, oh! And I forgot to mention... nominating. Like, you submit your piece in the thread generally. Then everyone like, posts who they nominate for what categories, and then they vote on the nominees in each category. (I say "like" a lot, don't I?)

@Mawile: The laying down on the bed of your sona is a bit awkward. Like, it doesn't look like she's putting her weight on the bed and more like she's just sitting on a stiff block. I'd recommend like... putting a sort of a... sinking point into the bed, where she sinks into it. Some folds and lines and stuff. But it's pretty good otherwise. The style reminds me of Hey Arnold, which was an awesome show, so that's bonus points.

@Phyro: Yeah, it's a shame on DA. But I'm always happy to help. ^^


----------



## ....

Thanks for the tips, Arylett~
I think I'm going to redraw that on actual paper eventually.
(My last 2 drawings have both been mouse-drawn. I don't have a tablet. My hand-drawn ones are much better.)


----------



## ignore_this_acct

I guess I'll join.Can anyone please give me some advice for this.


----------



## Dave Strider

Blastoise said:


> This is very cool and unique-looking, although I can't help but feel like that numel is going to come through my screen and eat me. Help.


Thank you. :3 That's exactly how I wanted it to look. 

I have my pokesona reference. Apologies for the horrible handwriting. Link~  

Also, I'm up for an art trade if anyone wants to do one.


----------



## Mhaladie

@Pinestar Welcome! As far as critique on that picture goes, one thing I might say is that if you're going for that chibi sort of style, try using thicker lines and varying your line width. (Like maybe using thicker lines and then tapering them off.) It gives pictures more... dimension, sort of. If that makes any sense. 

I also drew my persona! Not a reference sheet, really, and I'm a little boring, that's basically... me, but kind of nicer-looking and wearing cooler clothes than I'd actually wear~ I attempted to do the hair in the style of that person I posted the tutorial of, too. A little bit of a failure, but I think it still looks better than I'd usually do, and I'm definitely going to try that out again. :D


----------



## Bluwiikoon

hi guys!!!!!!! exclamation mark

Kai sort of invited me here too, and um... yeah. My name's Blu, and I draw stuff, just like everyone else.

I've never really doodled/scribbled/sketched too much, I just tend to hop straight into full-blown pictures. As a result, there tends to be a kind of... awkward silence inbetween my drawings. But, hopefully that's okay! I dunno, I'd be willing to try and draw a little more if that's one of the club requirements or something.

I don't actually have a persona, but I do have a character with the same name as me. That won't be confusing at all. :B There's also my main dA gallery, and this is my most recent picture (although I am working on something new at the moment. Excitement!).

by the way Mhaladie your watercolours are really excellent in that link you posted. o: That hair's really nice, too, and those are some super-detailed background things! I... usually tend to kind of give up when I get around to the background, hahaha.

And Psymon, first things first, that image is really huge. Seriously! 3500x2500 is crazy. I dunno what art programs you have, but you should look into learning how to resize it down (this should work for Paint, I think?). As for the drawings themselves, your pokesona's pretty cute. :D It's just a little wonky in places, especially on the beaks. I don't blame you, though! Psyduck's beak is pretty gosh-darned tough to get just right. Just keep practicing it, try to smooth out your lines a little more, and also practice drawing circles and ovals.

...man, I feel a little rude just hopping in here with a big post like this. Um, anyone want a free sketch? I might take you up on that art trade too, Psymon, if you'd like.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Hey there Blu. Looks like you chose to join up then, eh? Welcome aboard. 



Mhaladie said:


> I also drew my persona! Not a reference sheet, really, and I'm a little boring, that's basically... me, but kind of nicer-looking and wearing cooler clothes than I'd actually wear~ I attempted to do the hair in the style of that person I posted the tutorial of, too. A little bit of a failure, but I think it still looks better than I'd usually do, and I'm definitely going to try that out again. :D


Mhals, that is one amazing picture. I find it difficult working with watercolours in general so 'grats to you on getting that beautifully.

Oh, I've drawn something that can be used as a reference for the time being; this was done at work and finished today. The clothes are what I wore to work on the day, which is what I wear on a day to day basis. There is a sorta Kai!outfit that I'll include in a proper reference once I make one.


----------



## Mai

I think I'll join. Also terrible at drawing and shading and everything, but my drawings fit the title.

EDIT: And now I notice the printer's broken, so I can't scan. Great.


----------



## Frosty~

WELL.
I'M BACK.
I HAD FUN.
BUT I MISSED MY COMPUTER AND MY SKETCHPAD GREATLY D:
I'm tired so I'll go over a few things and head off to bed, but yeah.

Firstly, here's the birthday present I drew for my friend. I tried a new style of shading with it, which I think came out nicely.
It's also going to be Ice's second last appearance. Next up is the farewell picture.

I went over some designs with aforementioned friend earlier too, since she wanted to help out with my new persona. I'm pretty happy with them so far, and I'm looking forward to completing the designs


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Welcome to all the new peoples! Ah, I will now quote and answer posts.



Pinestar said:


> I guess I'll join.Can anyone please give me some advice for this.


The shading's quite good and impressive. What I'd recommend is maybe adding some highlights.



Mhaladie said:


> I also drew my persona! Not a reference sheet, really, and I'm a little boring, that's basically... me, but kind of nicer-looking and wearing cooler clothes than I'd actually wear~ I attempted to do the hair in the style of that person I posted the tutorial of, too. A little bit of a failure, but I think it still looks better than I'd usually do, and I'm definitely going to try that out again. :D


I love the way you did the face. And the background. And the style. This picture is truly just... I can't explain how awesome it is. It has its own little quirks and such. The hat is awesome, and the background really gives it a unique flare. Your folds are top-notch too. However, there's something wonky about the lower half, the torso. The upper part is good and I can't find many mistakes with it, but the hips seem off. The legs go too much inwards for the hips, they stick too much together and the hips seem too wide for them. I hope I'm making sense.



Bluwiikoon said:


> hi guys!!!!!!! exclamation mark
> 
> Kai sort of invited me here too, and um... yeah. My name's Blu, and I draw stuff, just like everyone else.
> 
> I've never really doodled/scribbled/sketched too much, I just tend to hop straight into full-blown pictures. As a result, there tends to be a kind of... awkward silence inbetween my drawings. But, hopefully that's okay! I dunno, I'd be willing to try and draw a little more if that's one of the club requirements or something.
> 
> I don't actually have a persona, but I do have a character with the same name as me. That won't be confusing at all. :B There's also my main dA gallery, and this is my most recent picture (although I am working on something new at the moment. Excitement!).


Hi. :3 (No exclamation marks for you!)

I actually do the same thing, Blu. About the whole... full-blown drawings thing. Awkward silences occur with me too, ah. I thought I was one of the few.

More generally, your artwork is excellent. I like the colouring a lot. 

Now on a specific piece, like that Phoenix... my GOD, that is beautiful. The jewel is excellently done, the reflections and shading in all the right places, it looks like an actual jewel. Your outlines are clean and crisp as well. It's beautiful and I honestly can't find anything wrong with it. Even the background is like... this excellent colourgasm.



Kai said:


> lly.
> 
> Oh, I've drawn something that can be used as a reference for the time being; this was done at work and finished today. The clothes are what I wore to work on the day, which is what I wear on a day to day basis. There is a sorta Kai!outfit that I'll include in a proper reference once I make one.


You can do really good facial hair, you know that? Realistic. The shirt's lines though seem a bit too... flat. Shirts usually conform to your body shape and are sort of squiggly in shape. Same with the pants. And the neck seems a bit awkward... too thick for the shoulders. You've really improved though! And I can see it in your shading. Good job.



Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> WELL.
> I'M BACK.
> I HAD FUN.
> BUT I MISSED MY COMPUTER AND MY SKETCHPAD GREATLY D:
> I'm tired so I'll go over a few things and head off to bed, but yeah.
> 
> Firstly, here's the birthday present I drew for my friend. I tried a new style of shading with it, which I think came out nicely.
> It's also going to be Ice's second last appearance. Next up is the farewell picture.
> 
> I went over some designs with aforementioned friend earlier too, since she wanted to help out with my new persona. I'm pretty happy with them so far, and I'm looking forward to completing the designs


...! I know someone named Ri too! But it's probably not the same person. Anyways, a few more folds on the clothes generally would add some more realisticishness. But I know how hard that is to pull off. The shading's excellent though. Anatomy-wise too, you seem to have done a good job. I especially like the fourth girl on the right. The final one in the orange shirt though has a bit of a thick neck, and her breasts seem kinda funny, kinda off. Maybe like perspective wise. The hips too seem too... narrow. And the legs seem kinda skinny. I must commend you though for actually pulling off the hellishness of hands. Doesn't anyone find it ironic that many artists struggle with drawing the thing that they use to draw? 

Yeah though, all in all, good job.

Also @Psymon because I forgot to multiquote your post and I'm not going back: It is cute, but the image IS a bit too big like Blu said for me to make a real judgement. From what I can see though, there is a bit of an issue with the beak. Although it is rather hard to pull off. And the head seems a bit... squashed. Loving the sun glasses though.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I will totally have my reference up tomorrow (too late right now for me to go get the camera xp) and I think it turned out pretty well.

Again, art trade, anyone? I need some inspiration plox.

@Blu: Everything Arylett said about the phoenix x17


----------



## ....

@Mhaladie
Your sense of realism is amazing. I love the clothes and the atmosphere of the background.

@Blu
Oh gosh that phoenix is so awesome the coloring is so beautiful and I am just speechless.
Also it is now my wallpaper. :J

@anyone 
I'll do an art trade with someone~


----------



## Green

HEY GUYS my persona was drawn by someone else on vdex

<3


----------



## Kinova

I knew this would happen; I saw the first few thread posts before I went away and three days later - explosion. Welcome, new people, lurkers and oldies! :D

Mhaaals, I forgot how much I liked your art. It always gives off such an _illustration_ feel; I think the background's a big part of it, as it's rare to see someone put the time into doing one regularly. I'd love to try drawing your costume sometime too.

I have to add my sentiments-of-awe to your phoenix, Blu; it's a very striking and crisp picture and I love both the colouring and the closer detailing, such as the glow around the black outline and the yellow feathery lines on the body.

@FMC and Spaekle - after reading the thread last night I had a dream which merged your posts and my mother presented me with that anatomy magazine; I was disappointed waking up. :c

I'm going to redo my reference (because the other one, while still mainly correct, feels old and not up to scratch), but once that's done I'd be happy to get into an art trade! Let me know if you're interested. Also my dA is here.

(This feels waaay too short.)


----------



## Dave Strider

bluh bluh psymon is too lazy to multiquote

@Blu: Thank you :3 The beak was the hardest thing to draw. It's just so annoyingly fiddly! It took me a few times to get it to look okay-ish. Also, I use GIMP on my computer. Psymon does not have the luxury that is paint. 

Your drawings though are pretty awesome.  I love some of the more cartoony ones like AAAAAA. That made me laugh for ages. The Pheonix... that's just absolutely amazing. The shading is brilliant, the lineart is perfect and it's all just so pretty.

What do you want me to draw for the art trade?

@Mhaladie: That persona is amazing. The background is really detailed and the persona herself looks very nice indeed. Just like Aryleet said, the face is right, the hat is cool, but something does seem a little off with the legs. I do love those little window thing in the background though.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Welcome to Snapecake! Remember not to let the Dementors get you. 

I also totally agree with the whole illustration thing about Mhalsy's drawing. I was trying to find a good word to describe it, but I really couldn't find it. You found it.

I'm still working on my reference and the art trade (and some really late gifts people deserve, looking at you, Cake and Zora!), and I know some of you guys have seen it, but I feel the need to show this, a birthday present for one of my favourite people on these forums. :3 And also, this gal, the final stage of my uh, Creationsona/Fakemonsona thing who I am utterly in love with. Please note that that is not a reference to me because it's the adult stage and I don't consider myself there yet. If you want a nonhuman reference, use this, the previous stage. You can feel free to draw me as that if you want, really. However, I prefer my human self as a more "official" reference, so like I said, I'll have one up later.

Also, I'd like to remind people of the OS Awards Night. We're gonna do this thing, I totally can't set it up on my own. I need help.


----------



## Mhaladie

Okay, I'm pretty sure that I had all the intentions of multiquote-ing, but I just decided I'm far too lazy. Arylett, your long and detailed multiquote posts are putting me to shame. :P

@people commenting on my persona; Eeeeee, thank you so much, guys! :'D I'm glad my detailing on the background adds something to it, because although the leaves were great fun to do, the fence-type thing was not. I'm very flattered that you think stuff I do it illustration-y, Kinova and Arylett~ Oh, you are all just too kind. Arylett, now that I look at it again, you're totally right about the torso looking too long and weird, with the legs starting too low. I think I pretty consistently draw myself like that because I do, in real life, have an excessively long torso and short legs, and then I magnify it to even sillier proportions when I draw myself. Whoops. I'll work on it! 

Oh my dears, so many other posts to comment on, I don't really know where to begin... Umm, like everyone was saying, Blu's phoenix is super epic and awesome and pretty much everything about it is great. I think this is more of a personal preference than anything else, but I would say you're right about maybe doing a little extra to the background, to make it more... detailed. Of course, I'm sure that not having a super detailed background isn't for lack of ability. 

Um, what else. Arylett, I don't think I ever commented on your birthday picture or anything, but it is pretty great. I like the glowy-light things. This may be the fault of your scanner or something, but even though it is super rainbowy and everything, it still seems a little... muted. It might be a lack of contrast in color-use? I don't really know, though. It's super, regardless. :D

OS Awards Night... I guess we should decide more solid rules and categories and deadlines, to start with, right? Someone could compile a list of ideas that have been generated so far?


----------



## ....

I can help set it up~
Also-
*
Hosts:*
Arylett

*Trophy-drawers:*
Mhaladie

*Themes:*
OS Group Pictures
*
Categories:*
Best Shading
Best Anatomy
Most Rainbowgasmic (as in, colorful)
Best Backgrounds
Most Creative
Most Entertaining


----------



## Bluwiikoon

aaaaaa thanks for all the awesome comments you guys. ;w; I'm really pleased and surprised with the huge response I've gotten on here and dA, it's crazy!

Super-huge replying to everyone post go!

@Kai: Sure did, buddy! Thanks. As for that picture, man, you shade with that kind of pen really well. o: The only problem I can really see right now is that the eye on the right looks a little high up, and perhaps too close to the edge of the face.

Eyes are... kind of tough to place! I've had that problem with a lot of my human pictures.

@Ice: Man, I kind of envy people who can draw so many people in one picture. I have trouble doing just one! That said, your pictures's pretty neat - I love your soft lines, and I really like the two characters on the right. My only issue is that sometimes the shading doesn't follow the curves of the body, and it looks a little pillow-ish in some places as well.

That flying chicken thing could also use some work. If you look at actual pictures of birds, you'll see that their wings and legs aren't just straight, and follow a structure. It's difficult to explain without redlining or something, haha. But, uh, the next time you draw a bird, try to study some good references. I think there's a good wing tutorial on deviantart somewhere, and you can probably find a lot of things through google.

@Arylett: Aww, but I wanted exclamation marks. :<

Awkward silencencers unite! I think the one between my Hihidaruma and phoenix picture was especially noticeable. I was like... drawing gen5 Pokémon every day, and then suddenly it just stopped.

Thank you for those really excellent comments! I've never really been good at responding to things, but... seriously, your post made me smile so much.

@Blastoise: x17? oh god that's huge

Huge thank yous to you, too!

@Mawile: Awwww shucks, I'm glad you like it so much as to have it as your wallpaper. ;w; Thanks!

@KronoGreen: D'you mean your avatar? o: It looks very nice, regardless!

@Kinova: Thank you too! :D I really like how the little yellow lines came out too, they really look good combined with the shading. Or, at least that's my opinion, haha.

@Psymon: those crazy beaks!! And ah, okay. I'm sure if you google search "gimp image resizing tutorial" or somesuch, you'll be able to find some kind of guide somewhere (man, what is with me and google today).

Thanks a bunch. :D Also, perhaps you could draw me a Swalot? I love those guys. What do you want for the art trade, too?

@Arylett again: oh my gosh look at those rainbows. o: Like Mhal said, they do look a bit muted, but that's not necessarily bad. It still looks really nice in my opinion!

You draw wavy hair/fire stuff really nicely, haha. Mouriett is really cute to me for some reason. I think it must be the face and the eyes.

@Mhaladie: Thank you! Yeah, those backgrounds, man. I think I did try to do more with the stars at some point, like having lots of tiny dots everywhere, but I kept accidentally making lines instead of dots on my tablet and I kinda gave up. I'm sure there's a better way to do it, but... I guess I'm just kinda lazy. It is my one true weakness!

When I'm finished with my current picture, I think I might try to draw a dragon to go with my phoenix picture. I keep imagining it as yellow and Chinese dragon-esque... though I'll probably end up mixing in some traits of other types of dragon. Anyway, it's just an idea.

The awards thing sounds intriguing!


----------



## Green

haha no, my sona is this.

...it grew into a meme :C


----------



## Bluwiikoon

haha, oh man, that ho-oh is so derpy

Apologies for my mistake!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Mhaladie said:


> Okay, I'm pretty sure that I had all the intentions of multiquote-ing, but I just decided I'm far too lazy. Arylett, your long and detailed multiquote posts are putting me to shame. :P
> 
> Um, what else. Arylett, I don't think I ever commented on your birthday picture or anything, but it is pretty great. I like the glowy-light things. This may be the fault of your scanner or something, but even though it is super rainbowy and everything, it still seems a little... muted. It might be a lack of contrast in color-use? I don't really know, though. It's super, regardless. :D
> 
> 
> OS Awards Night... I guess we should decide more solid rules and categories and deadlines, to start with, right? Someone could compile a list of ideas that have been generated so far?


Ahaha, thank you. I have no idea where all this motivation comes from. I usually am SO lazy. 

Yeah, it's my scanner... the real life picture is actually MUCH more colourful and I put a lot more contrast into a lot of my pictures, but it sort of eats it up a bit... even my dad agreed when I showed him the real picture and the scanned. I'm thinking I'm going to get a new scanner.  I'm glad you like the Rainbow Stars (that's what they are) though! 

All right, Mawile did so just a few posts ago.



Mawile said:


> I can help set it up~
> Also-
> *
> Hosts:*
> Arylett
> 
> *Trophy-drawers:*
> Mhaladie
> 
> *Themes:*
> OS Group Pictures
> *
> Categories:*
> Best Shading
> Best Anatomy
> Most Rainbowgasmic (as in, colorful)
> Best Backgrounds
> Most Creative
> Most Entertaining


Thanks Mawile, that was actually quite helpful of you to organize all of it. ^^



Bluwiikoon said:


> @Arylett: Aww, but I wanted exclamation marks. :<
> 
> Awkward silencencers unite! I think the one between my Hihidaruma and phoenix picture was especially noticeable. I was like... drawing gen5 Pokémon every day, and then suddenly it just stopped.
> 
> Thank you for those really excellent comments! I've never really been good at responding to things, but... seriously, your post made me smile so much.
> 
> @Arylett again: oh my gosh look at those rainbows. o: Like Mhal said, they do look a bit muted, but that's not necessarily bad. It still looks really nice in my opinion!
> 
> You draw wavy hair/fire stuff really nicely, haha. Mouriett is really cute to me for some reason. I think it must be the face and the eyes.


That's like what happened to me when I drew something in June 2009 and didn't upload my next thing until like somewhere in September/October. I suddenly have stoppages too, ahaha.

It did? N'awww. I'm glad I could do that. Ahahaha. Seriously though, it really was spectacular enough to warrant me saying that! 

Oh, it's that blasted scanner, like I said... I'm planning on getting a new one. 

It's actually supposed to be curly, but it looks sort of wavy too! Thank you though. I was afraid that maybe my way of drawing fire wasn't... firey enough or something. Oh? Someone who thinks it's cute? Everyone else I've talked to seems to think it's the most awkward of the stages. >: It makes me sad because it's one of my favourites. Thank you though, your comments gave me a smile too. :D

@Green who just posted whilst I was writing my post and I won't multiquote again: EVERYBODY LOOK AT ME 'CAUSE I'M STANDING ON A HO-OH

Okay, seriously, uh. I'm not sure what derpy even means, but somehow it feels like the right word to sum it up. Just in case it doesn't mean what I think it means though, it's quite amusing. Is that a shiny Ho-Oh? I forget.

*ALSO to help with the Awards, here's a summary of the rules/procedures:*

1.) The Awards Night will take place in a different thread.

2.) Each artist planning to participate must submit one piece related to the Theme by a specific deadline. (Which, is quoted in Mawile's post, the theme, I mean)

3.) The artists will then post their pieces in the thread, where everyone will discuss them and discuss which pieces are best for which categories. 

4.) After the pieces are all nominated, there will be a series of polls for each category, to determine who is the winner. 

5.) The host (that's me!) will take a look at each of the polls and results, and then close voting by a certain date. Like I said, I'll try to make it feel like a real awards night by having describes of the awards hall and stuff like that.

6.) The host will then officially announce the results, and the winner of each category will win a trophy drawn by the lovely Mhals. (And! A critique from me explaining how each one fits each category best and yada yada.)

7.) Also, and lastly, have FUN! It is highly encouraged that you get really into it, and you can make it really crazy and pretend like you're actually in an awards show. I know I'll be doing it. So bring out your fanciest tuxes! Or dresses! Or robes! Or if you're not human... then bring your fur and scales and whatever! (Spoonie, bring your spoon!) 

There we go. Ahaha.


----------



## Green

I'M ON A HO-OH

i'll try my own version tomorrow.


----------



## Dave Strider

@Blu: I'll get right on that. If we're doing poison types, can you draw me a Dustox? I love's me some bug types. :3

I think I might have a go for an award. Seems quite fun.


----------



## Minish

Hey guys! :D

I thought I might post a few random drawings I've done lately, so that I could maybe get some constructive critique? I'm a pretty poor drawer and I find it hard to draw things a) realistically and b) consistently, so I'd appreciate it if you guys could help me out? :D;

The things I most struggle with are anatomy and realistic aspects like folds on clothing, so if I could get a few pointers on that it would be magical <3 I would try and contribute towards the art of you guys as well as I'm sure that's what you'd want, but I really don't feel qualified enough at the moment... you all have awesome styles and are very talented ^w^

I mostly draw random fandom-related doodles, so yeah. Also, I have a rather odd style - kind of manga-inspired and kind of sketchy? I'm not really concerned with making the cleanest drawing, I tend to just sketch along a line until it looks about right. That probably isn't going to change. XD (Hence why Bakura's fingers look kinda pointy in the picture below, it doesn't really bother me too much. Hands are hard to draw e_e) I also pretty much never colour because I'm so bad at shading that it just looks plain awful when I do. :C

Aaaanyway. *throws some random doodles* I have no scanner and my camera is absolutely crap, so I apologise for blurriness. ;A;

Aeris (Final Fantasy VII) - close, and Aeris - full (pencil)
Yami Bakura (Yu-Gi-Oh!) as the Change of Heart card - top half because my camera is small and sucky, and Yami Bakura - bottom half, because my camera is VERY small and sucky. (pinkish-purple biro. I feel like this is fitting for Bakura somehow)

Sorry for the long, rambly, self-indulgent post! >_> The OS awards idea is really really good! I'd probably not participate but it's nifty, I'd definitely stalk and vote in it, if that's how it's going to be judged.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Aeris' expression makes me feel like I don't deserve to look at someone who has looked at that drawing. In a good way, though! Her expression is nice.

Bakura's (our) left eye seems off-center with the other one, though. Overall, you seem to have a good grasp of anatomy, Cirrus!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I encourage anyone to participate. Ahaha. Seriously, it's gonna be lots of fun and off the chain! (Why am I talking like some rap poser? Who knows)

Anyways, Cirrus, your Aeris drawing is... superb. Seriously, it looks like an Amano-style drawing. I love the way you did the hair, realistic. The dress is pretty too. But there are some mistakes... lemme see. To recommend for folds: I'd say just start making clothes more.. squiggly. With less straight lines. Also, draw the body underneath first before you draw the clothes, so then you can make folds that conform and make sense. Look at a lot of real life pictures, observe yourself in clothing in reality perhaps, to understand more where folds appear. All right, now that that's done... more on the drawing itself: one of the shoulders slopes down too much, that's the left. Also, the neck looks too thin and a bit too long. The left arm seems also too thin... and looks a bit shriveled. Wrists are a bit thicker than that, as are hands. But I know how hellish those can be to draw. The chest above the breasts is too... broad and large too. Chests are generally smaller than that. I'm not really sure what's going on with her left arm either.

Bakura's face seems a bit uneven and the neck is a weird shape. The shoulders too feel like they should be broader... but again, I commend you on the hair. You have a knack for hair, it seems.

As for the torso, you have the same problems with the arm as Aeris. The upper part seems a bit too... long. And the hips a bit too narrow. I'm liking the folds on the pants though.

But aaah, don't feel discouraged though! You did an excellent job. Human anatomy takes a while to get a grasp on; it's just so hard. So I understand. Generally, you've got it. You just need to make a few adjustments. Nothing too big.


----------



## Mhaladie

Cirrus, I think Arylett's pretty much got you covered as far as crits, and I would agree with her on not getting discouraged. Human anatomy is really hard. Reasonable, not because humans are a lot more complicated than other animals, but because being humans, we're a lot more discerning about mistakes in human anatomy. :P

Your drawings are nice, though, and though you said it's not your thing, I _would_ like to see a finished and/or colored picture from you sometime! Just think about it~

Thanks for posting the rules for the Awards Night, too, Arylett! I'm getting very excited. Everyone should participate because the trophy you'll get will be epic. :D 

Something that might be helpful for people drawing their pictures to enter, keeping the theme in mind, are links to people's persona references on the memberlist. I could actually get that together if Spoon wanted me to send all the links or something, just to make things easier..? Also, any ideas on deadlines?


----------



## ....

@Mhaladie
That would be really helpful.
No idea on deadlines, though.

@everyone
You should get your personas drawn or else I'll make something up. I'm already drawing my picture.


----------



## Mhaladie

Alright. I decided it would probably be easier for everyone involved if I just posted the personas that have been shown thus far here, and then they can be copied to the main memberlist at whoever's convenience. 

Here are all the members, with those who have posted personas linked:
Amfibbian
Arylett Dawnsborough (Nonhuman)
Big Red Cherry Bomb (Pokemon; Male fursona; Female fursona)
Blastoise
blazheirio889
Bluwiikoon (Not a persona, but a main character that could be used to represent Blu)
Byrus
Cheatmaster
Cirrus
Crazy Linoone
Dannichu
Dave Strider
Ice the Frosty Cat
Kai Lucifer
Kinova
L'il Dwagie
Loffyglu
Mai
Mawile (Pokemon; Human)
Mhaladie
Mini Moonwalker
Nemec
Pentimento (Whivit, Pentimento)
Phyro Phantom
Pinestar
Pwneon
Saith
Spaekle Oddberry
Spoon
St. Christopher
RaiCH (Persona, Pokesona)
Vladmir Putin's LJ
Weavilefan#1
Zephyrous Castform
Zora of Termina

Anyone who doesn't have a link here should a) draw one/post it so we can draw you with the rest of the OS in group pictures or b) point out to me that I'm incompetent and where you have already posted your persona in this thread! :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Well, I'm on it!

I think we shouldn't really start with deadlines yet until everyone's got their persona drawn. Although maybe we should make a deadline for persona drawing.


----------



## Coloursfall

I have a link to Sable's (er. Dwagie's?) fursona, actually, since I draw her a lot :3 I just sorta tossed together the ref drawings I did, and added a colour pallet and a full-body sketch for reference.


----------



## Frosty~

I'm sorryyyy, I've done some concepts for NewIce with Espeh but I still need to do Ice's farewell picture, not to mention I don't have access to the concepts right now because they're in Espeh's journal D:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Who wants to have their eyes bleed? (ref sheet)


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Psymon! Here's my half of the art trade (make sure to zoom in)! It was fun to draw, and I'm really pleased with it. :D

I've also finished like... two other drawings recently. I guess my productivity is going up?

@Cirrus: Those drawings are really good! I've only had a quick look, so I can't really give any extremely detailed crit, but the first thing I noticed is that both of their faces seem a little bit wonky (especially on the second one, where one eye's higher than the other). I don't really know about the third one, because my computer won't load it for some strange reason.

Sorry for not being very helpful. :<

Also, guys, I kind of tried to redraw the background on the phoenix... which version do you think's better? The original, or the redo?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

The second background is better but the first one's orb is the one I prefer.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Full Metal Cookies said:


> I have a link to Sable's (er. Dwagie's?) fursona, actually, since I draw her a lot :3 I just sorta tossed together the ref drawings I did, and added a colour pallet and a full-body sketch for reference.


<3 MAHN KITTANKAT IS MAHN SAVIOUR~ *CLINGS*


...Also Blu your style just makes me happy, you know that? :3 It's so clean and colourful and cartoony, and I love that cel-shaded sort of work you do.

............I am not helpful either aaaaaaaa :c


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Thanks, you guys!

At least it's a simple job turning the orb back to its original self. \o/ I was just experimenting in preparation for that Dustox picture, really.


----------



## Mhaladie

Haha, posting that list seemed to be helpful in getting people to post their personas. I'll update it in just a second. And I especially love Dwagie's. :D

Blu! Your style_ is_ very nice. I had a look through your dA, and you have a lot of cool stuff. :3 I like that Dustox, too! The effects of the light from the orb it's holding are excellent, and I love the translucency of the orb itself, as well. The only thing that threw me a little at first was the look of the filament inside the orb... might be a me thing, but it seemed a little discordant with the rest of the picture. After looking at it for a little bit it looked alright, but it struck me as a little off at first, for some reason. 

As far as the backgrounds on the phoenix, I agree with Blastoise that the second background is better, but the first orb is prettier. The solid highlights are more realistic... or at least more in the style of the rest of the picture. I'm only going to crit the second background, because I think it's the better of the two; the aurora-type thingies are nicer, and the stars are... more small and realistic, I guess. I'd say that it's a little cluttered now, though, and that both the stars and the auroras are scattered a little too evenly about the picture. This may be totally a matter of personal aesthetics, I dunno, but I would say that going even smaller and more uneven with the stars and making just a few, large, more detailed aurora-things might be improvements. And this is just a suggestion, I don't know if it would look good or not, but the background seems to be deviating from your typical cel-shaded style; it might look interesting if it was _really_ not like your typical style, might set it apart from the phoenix and make it look less cluttered. Then again, it might look terrible. Just an idea.

Still looks excellent, though!

Edit: Hah, sorry, I'm dumb; looking at the background on the second one again... really the only issue with the stars being too uniformly distributed is that it looks like there might be too many _big_ stars, and those are a little too evenly distributed. I think.


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Whoa, thanks for the big reply, Mhals. o:

I think I see what you mean about the centre bit of that orb. I don't know what I could do to fix it, though... it's like, it wouldn't be giving off any light without some crazy light thing in the centre, hahaha. Maybe if I simplified it down to a kind of pointy, star-ish kind of shape, if you know what I mean. Reminiscent of this!

Yeah, people seem to think that the solid highlights fit in more.

So... make bigger aurora things, and mess around with the stars? I think my problem here is that I don't really know how to make things uneven, per se. I just take my brush and randomly dot about for the stars... all I can really think of is just going around and erasing some of them, and insolating them a bit more.

In any case, thank you for the advice! when it comes to backgrounds I am just all GUHHHHHH. They're very clearly not my strong point.


----------



## spaekle

Yeah, I have been letting posting in here get away from me. D:

I mentioned in my art thread just now that I am going on a trip until thursday - I've started working on a ref sheet but it is not very finished at all because I am a lazy procrastinator. I remember my last one was really halfassed, though, and I'd like this one to be better. D: I'm sorry if this is annoying/goes against any deadline that may be in place.

Randomly-selected people to poke at!

@Cirrus: You have an interesting style going there with the face on the Aeris pic, which is cool. I agree on the crit with the space under her neck being a bit too long; I might end up posting some of the tips I learned from the anatomy magazine a little bit later because they give this awesome trick to getting bodies (relatively) in proportion that I'm starting to love. :v 

But yeah, bodies suck because you have to deal with things looking anatomically correct and being proportionate and everything all at once. My main suggestion for improving anatomy is finding reference pics of people in different poses and working from there. (posemaniacs.com is cool). 

@BluWiikoon: I like the re-do a lot better, especially with the extra detail that went into the feathers. The aurora-ey stuff is generally a nice touch. :v I do think the first orb is a tad prettier, though, if only because is more cel-shaded style matches the rest of the picture a lot better. Also dude I love that Dustox.

@FMC: The design for Sable's persona is awesome and looks especially cool in your style. :> I really like those little curvy creepy smiley mouths you do. 

yeah sorry if this post is really incoherent. :c


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Blastoise said:


> Who wants to have their eyes bleed? (ref sheet)


Aww! It's not that bad. I'm quite impressed, actually. You've got proportions down mostly all right, except for... some shortish legs. Legs are generally longer. Also, thumbs up for barefoot and gloves! 



Full Metal Cookies said:


> I have a link to Sable's (er. Dwagie's?) fursona, actually, since I draw her a lot :3 I just sorta tossed together the ref drawings I did, and added a colour pallet and a full-body sketch for reference.


Is Sable supposed to be a taily-po? 'Cause. That's what she looks like. Anyways, it's adorable in a creepy way. Something that you're quite awesome at. :3 I really like the tail and the colouring. And the spindly claws and ear floof. Ahaha.




Bluwiikoon said:


> Psymon! Here's my half of the art trade (make sure to zoom in)! It was fun to draw, and I'm really pleased with it. :D
> 
> Also, guys, I kind of tried to redraw the background on the phoenix... which version do you think's better? The original, or the redo?


Dustox is pretty excellent! I like the scribbly light... although at the same time, it looks kinda weird in comparison to the really perfectly crisp circle outline around it. The illumination is good. Seriously, nice highlighting and shading.

I actually like both orbs about the same... for some reason. I can't decide which one I like the most. But the second one, as everyone has said, has a  better background. It looks more realistic. And I like the little arcs of light coming off of the phoenix. Good job!


...And you may be wondering where I was today? I was doing my ref. It took a really really really long time. Why? Because I'm insane and I decided to draw it entirely by laptop mouse. I'm not kidding you. I don't have a tablet... so... it was painful. I'm not sure why I did that, I'm nuts. I won't be digitalizing anything for a while after this mammothness.

My reference. If any outlines are screwed up, blame the mouse. Also, it's called "Mourmedy" because that's what I call this outfit. Yes, my outfit has a name. I referenced pictures of myself extensively to ensure that it was about to my right proportions. Also, I do have a watch, scarf, and tanktop (minus the AMC) in real life like that.


----------



## Anomaly 54

I bezive ze term iz

"Vat ze ell, vi zall join zu"

Lolspeak for the win

Anyway, I might as well join, I do a bit of random scribbling in my spare time. And somewhere I have my old PokéSona pic, I'm gunna go find and update it


----------



## Dave Strider

Bluwiikoon said:


> Psymon! Here's my half of the art trade (make sure to zoom in)! It was fun to draw, and I'm really pleased with it. :D


:D I love it! The orb thing in the centre looks really nice, and I absolutely love the shading. You've somehow made it evil yet somehow adorable at the same time. It just generally looks awesome.
This is my half. Not as fantasimazing as yours, but I still like it. I've been experimenting with some shading techniques on this one so that might be a bit off. I hate the moustache though. It took me three tries to get that moustache looking Okay-ish. SWALOT WHY DO YOU HAVE A  MOUSTACHE THAT IS HARD TO DRAW. WHYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## blazheirio889

Zruh, I totally did not notice the OSers were back up OTL;; Count me in?

I'm on my brother's laptop at the moment so I can't find the link to my ref picture, but I know I posted it in the old OSers thread.

I'll be reading this thread later to catch up~ It's nice to be back!


----------



## Green

BLAZHY

accept her


----------



## ....

Blazhy:
Found your ref~


----------



## Kinova

(Second time typing this out because the forum ate the first one arrgh.)

Persona!

@ Arylett: ... o_o A mouse. Why do you do these things to your poor hand? The end result is pretty impressive but still a bit bonkers. Your anatomy is definitely improving (heads/arms/torso in particular) but the feet here are a bit wonky; they're positioned at an awkward angle for the facing-forward pose. The folds in the clothing are good (enhanced by the colouring, particularly on the red shirt) although the creases in the white/AMC shirt are a little extreme; I think you'd have to be extremely hunched over for them to run horizontally all the way down like that. Don't get me wrong, they are effective - just seem to be running in an odd direction.

@ Psymon: That Swalot made me giggle. I can see him adjusting a monocle as he smoothes his moustache.

@ Blu: I love the lighting on that Dustox picture; the bright colours really make it seem to loom out of the darkness. The orb threw me off when I first looked at it (I think it was just due to the big contrast between the thick lineart of the rest of the piece and the thin scribbly lines inside the orb) but it becomes more interesting than off-putting when you take a closer look and can see the detail behind (kind of looks like the area behind teh orb has been taken to with a giant 'Sharpen' tool, but it works).

@ Cirrus: I think your pieces have been critted pretty thoroughly already, so I'll just say welcome and that you have a cool style - I really like the fairly realistic appraoch you've taken to Aeris, particularly on her hair.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Thanks Cake. ^^ I just like... tormenting my hand, apparently. As for the feet, yeah, I got lazy on them because at that point, I just didn't care because of the mouse effort.  BUT! I did do a bit of fixing. I mean, I didn't fix the feet because to be honest, it'd take a whole lot of effort and I'd probably have to redraw them and well, it's a very precise sort of drawing that I really don't want to do with my mouse again. Hopefully... the shirt folds look better. I also was really bugged by the shoulders and hair, so I redid them. Is the result better?

Also, your Persona's cute. :3 Plaid is always awesome. The thighs look a bit thick and stiff though and the left eye a bit too big, as well as the feet being kinda small, and the left hand being sort of wonky perspective wise (looks... strangely flat). But I absolutely love the hair.

EDIT: Oh and welcome to Blazhy~ Your persona's still awesome.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

AAAAA I'm so sorry I've not posted in the OS in ages, between going out with friends and getting into a fight somehow I've not had time, plus between my DSi and my craptop (hurr puns) I can barely manage a post before I get logged out. And after I've been really enthusiastic about it too. But I've been looking at the thread every other chance I've got, I swear it!

@Mhaladie & Spoon: Mhals, I have a feeling that the list will come in useful in the future. Can we get the list on the front page, Spoony?

Just two weeks until I get paid and I'll make a hugeass post on my new, shiny laptop. I promise.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Just popping in to say hi. I'd rather not officially join at this point because I know I'm not going to be able to stay active on anything resembling a regular basis, but it is nice to see OS getting back on track again.

If you ever decide on who you want threadminned, though, you can poke me and I'll make it happen. Least I can do is use my bold for you guys even if I don't contribute. :B Just make sure whoever it is has already posted in the thread at least once.


----------



## ....

Psymon said:


> This is my half.


The outline looks a bit awkward, but good shading~



Kinova said:


> Persona!


Nothing bad that I can see~



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> .BUT! I did do a bit of fixing.


Your persona looks as if she's leaning backwards a bit because of the proportion of the feet. But it might be just me~


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Welcome to all the new people! And hi there Kratos. o/

@Spaekle: Thanks. :D

@Arylett: Yeah, I really should redo the centre light part thing. Too much laziness... \o/ In any case, thank you!

About that ref... for something drawn with a laptop mouse, it's pretty good, hahaha. One thing I should point out is that the feet probably shouldn't point in different directions. I mean, if stand up and try to have your feet like that, it's... kind of physically painful! A couple of folds in the shirt are a bit too extreme, too, although some of them work quite nicely. I'd probably just keep an eye on that a bit more, and tone it down in places.

@Psymon: Aww, I'm glad you like it! ;w; I really like your half as well, it's cute! The shading is quite nice as well. Some of the lines are just a little wobbly, though. I know what you mean about the moustache, it's a crazy little thing.

...Haha, I agree with Kinova, he looks like he'd suit a hat and a monocle perfectly.

@Blazhy: Welcome back! (Although I don't really know if I can say that because I wasn't here before, haha.) Your persona is really cool!

@Kinova: Thank you! The see-through-ness of the orb was certainly a fun and interesting experiment. :D

Your persona and style are really cute! The legs do look kind of stiff, though.


----------



## ....

Also-a fakemon persona.
Here.
I'd really like some critique on this one~

EDIT: I'll make a better ref later.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

@Mawile: Hmm... I can see that. Maybe I'll attempt to fix those blasted feet at a later time. Also, I like your Fakemon, it's pretty cute. Your shading's gotten better. Just a few things... it looks a bit too thin, like the back slopes down too much. And the right paw, the one it's sticking up, is kinda stiff. Pretty nice though.

@Blu: Thanks~ I can do a bit of toning down... although which shirt do you mean? The red shirt or the white shirt? I'm presuming you mean the white one.


----------



## ....

@Arylett
Thanks for the compliments~
Now that I think about it, it does look off.

EDIT: Updated fakemon~


----------



## blazheirio889

Well, I've caught myself up on the recent posts, but because I'm a lazy arse I won't comment on anything thus far. That'll change in the future - hopefully- *shot*

Anyway, I haven't been drawing anything lately, so would anyone like to do an art trade with me to kick me back in gear?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

blazheirio889 said:


> Well, I've caught myself up on the recent posts, but because I'm a lazy arse I won't comment on anything thus far. That'll change in the future - hopefully- *shot*
> 
> Anyway, I haven't been drawing anything lately, so would anyone like to do an art trade with me to kick me back in gear?


Yeah, sure.

How about... something that starts with the letter at the beginning of your mother's name?


----------



## Frosty~

Gah, I left my drawing equipment at a friend's house a few days ago ;_;
I haven't been able to do any drawing at all, which is bad because there's so much that I need to :C
It doesn't help that I've been feeling really creative this whole time T_T


----------



## blazheirio889

Blastoise said:


> Yeah, sure.
> 
> How about... something that starts with the letter at the beginning of your mother's name?


That'd be C, then. And because I'm lazy and uncreative I'll give you the same conditions (not C, I mean the mother's name thing).



Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Gah, I left my drawing equipment at a friend's house a few days ago ;_;
> I haven't been able to do any drawing at all, which is bad because there's so much that I need to :C
> It doesn't help that I've been feeling really creative this whole time T_T


Hmm... there ought to be pencils where you are at least, right? Perhaps you could do some concept sketches and flesh them out later, when you get your supplies back?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

blazheirio889 said:


> That'd be C, then. And because I'm lazy and uncreative I'll give you the same conditions (not C, I mean the mother's name thing).


Oh, good. That'd be an 'H', then.


----------



## Missile

I'm wondering...Is it to late to join? Or do you already have too many members? Because I have a great interest in art and I would very much like to join this club...

Sorry, I'm sorta shy...^_^;


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> I'm wondering...Is it to late to join? Or do you already have too many members? Because I have a great interest in art and I would very much like to join this club...
> 
> Sorry, I'm sorta shy...^_^;


Welcome! No, it's not at all too late. Got any art to show off?


----------



## Missile

Blastoise said:


> Welcome! No, it's not at all too late. Got any art to show off?


Oh, yay~! Thanks~

Actually, I was working on a Mijumaru picture, and I'll be done very soon. I just need to color it and that'll be it. ^_^


----------



## blazheirio889

Blastoise, I'm done~

Decided to try a sketchier style this time around. Also I need to practice backgrounds.

*C*radily in a *C*oral reef.

This image is also dedicated to Kai because I know he hasn't been feeling too great lately. Hopefully a picture of one of your favourite Pokemon will cheer you up, yeah?


----------



## Missile

Alright, here it is!

It's definitly _not_ my best work. I was trying a new style and such, so Mijumaru is what I used to test it out. I made him blushing because for some odd reason, I like seeing Pokemon blush. I find it cute~


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> Alright, here it is!
> 
> It's definitly _not_ my best work. I was trying a new style and such, so Mijumaru is what I used to test it out. I made him blushing because for some odd reason, I like seeing Pokemon blush. I find it cute~


that is so cute omigod

It is tasty. It may help that Bawwter is my favorite, but it's still good. Your outlines are a strong point. The shading is weird though; it especially looks odd on the feet and ears. The feet look like they're being lit from underneath and the (our) left ear's highlight is to far to the right.

Very cute, though. Love to see more of your work, if there's any knocking around in your harddrive.

@BLaZHY: *H*ere is your *H*appiny. *H*appy?


----------



## Missile

Blastoise said:


> that is so cute omigod
> 
> It is tasty. It may help that Bawwter is my favorite, but it's still good. Your outlines are a strong point. The shading is weird though; it especially looks odd on the feet and ears. The feet look like they're being lit from underneath and the (our) left ear's highlight is to far to the right.
> 
> Very cute, though. Love to see more of your work, if there's any knocking around in your harddrive.
> 
> @BLaZHY: *H*ere is your *H*appiny. *H*appy?


:3

Thanks~ And as for the shading, it was supposed to seem like the light was coming in this direction, <--- so that's why the shading's like that. And also, thanks for showing me what I can improve on the picture. Now I know what I need to do next time I draw Mijumaru~

And thank you again! Actually, all my other drawings are on my parent's coputer, so I'm panning on sending them to mine. But, at the moment I'm working on a shiny Mew, so expect to see one soon. :3


Ooh, that's an adorible Happiny~ So huggable!


----------



## Amfibbian

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> Alright, here it is!
> 
> It's definitly _not_ my best work. I was trying a new style and such, so Mijumaru is what I used to test it out. I made him blushing because for some odd reason, I like seeing Pokemon blush. I find it cute~


That's cute :3
I do agree the shading looks pretty weird though. 
I'd like to see more. 

Btw may I join?

This is a sketchy drawing I did of a dog creature I made up. (note: Do NOT zoom in. It becomes gigantic.)
I suck 8D 
I know its a little dark but my scanner won't work so I had to use a camera.


----------



## Missile

Amfibbian said:


> That's cute :3
> I do agree the shading looks pretty weird though.
> I'd like to see more.
> 
> Btw may I join?
> 
> This is a sketchy drawing I did of a dog creature I made up. (note: Do NOT zoom in. It becomes gigantic.)
> I suck 8D
> I know its a little dark but my scanner won't work so I had to use a camera.


Thanks~
And alright, I'll work on the shading XD

Of course you may join~


Wow, that's cool. Really awesome. I like how you did it~ Very detailed. Now, I want to see more of _your_ work!


----------



## blazheirio889

Blastoise said:


> @BLaZHY: *H*ere is your *H*appiny. *H*appy?


Yes, very happy :D Your style is very interesting! May I ask what program you use?

Also repost just in case, since no-one commented and I'm not sure if people even saw my post: *C*radily in a *C*oral reef.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

blazheirio889 said:


> Yes, very happy :D Your style is very interesting! May I ask what program you use?


Well, I use a demo of PaintTool SAI; all the demo has to keep you from using it after the time runs out is a lack of saving, so I just printscreen it onto Paint.NET, which I also use to make the outlines.

Also the Cardaily is great. It really makes you wonder _just how fast _they were able to move underwater... *shudder* The pose is dynamic, the glowing eyes are cool, and you've managed to make it easy to tell that it's underwater without using a non-sky color. Very good job.


----------



## Missile

Oh, I saw that and forgot to comment.

Wow. Just wow. _Amazing_. You're very talented. You did very well on that picture - I really like your style! Very nice, and I honestly have nothing bad to say about it. It's just so awesome. x.x


----------



## blazheirio889

Blastoise said:


> Well, I use a demo of PaintTool SAI; all the demo has to keep you from using it after the time runs out is a lack of saving, so I just printscreen it onto Paint.NET, which I also use to make the outlines.
> 
> Also the Cardaily is great. It really makes you wonder _just how fast _they were able to move underwater... *shudder* The pose is dynamic, the glowing eyes are cool, and you've managed to make it easy to tell that it's underwater without using a non-sky color. Very good job.


Oh yeah, I've heard from my friend that PaintTool SAI is an awesome program, and I've seen people on dA use it. I might give it a shot sometime :3

Actually, I think the only way Cradily can actually move fast is by extending its neck; pretty sure it can't move very well otherwise, as indicated by its ability :P Thanks~



Mini_Moonwalker said:


> Oh, I saw that and forgot to comment.
> 
> Wow. Just wow. _Amazing_. You're very talented. You did very well on that picture - I really like your style! Very nice, and I honestly have nothing bad to say about it. It's just so awesome. x.x


Thank you :3

And may I add about the Mijumaru: it's very cute, as previously stated. You may want to add a bit of highlighting on the body like you did on the dark blue parts, though. Also, like Blastoise said, your outlines are great. Maybe you could add some line depth to make it even better.


----------



## Missile

@blazheirio889: Thanks~ :3

Mmm, I see. I was trying, but I had a hard time finding a way I liked, so I kinds left it out. o3o

Really? I seriously think I need much more practice with the outlines...But, I guess if everyone likes it...

Ah, in line depth. I should try that. I mean, I might aswell. I'm working on a shiny Mew at the moment, (which is incredibly hard to draw because I forgot how to draw Mew Sugimori-art styled) so I think I'd be able to try it~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

blazheirio889 said:


> Blastoise, I'm done~
> 
> Decided to try a sketchier style this time around. Also I need to practice backgrounds.
> 
> *C*radily in a *C*oral reef.
> 
> This image is also dedicated to Kai because I know he hasn't been feeling too great lately. Hopefully a picture of one of your favourite Pokemon will cheer you up, yeah?


Excellent as always, Blazhy. Aaah. The sketchiness is a bit... strange. I mean, it'd work for something that had fur or hair... but Cradily doesn't really. Still though, the shading is beautiful, and the colouring is great. I love the background too.



Mini_Moonwalker said:


> Alright, here it is!
> 
> It's definitly _not_ my best work. I was trying a new style and such, so Mijumaru is what I used to test it out. I made him blushing because for some odd reason, I like seeing Pokemon blush. I find it cute~


Welcome to the OS! You know who I am, ahaha.

I'm liking the expression, it worked well. It looks like he's in luuurve, ahaha. I also like this sort of... shiny blobby style. It works well. And the outlines are sort of thick and bold, but clean. I'd recommend maybe... thicker shading though. The shading's a bit thin and that's sort of off.



Blastoise said:


> that is so cute omigod
> 
> It is tasty. It may help that Bawwter is my favorite, but it's still good. Your outlines are a strong point. The shading is weird though; it especially looks odd on the feet and ears. The feet look like they're being lit from underneath and the (our) left ear's highlight is to far to the right.
> 
> Very cute, though. Love to see more of your work, if there's any knocking around in your harddrive.
> 
> @BLaZHY: *H*ere is your *H*appiny. *H*appy?


It's cute! Although the eyes are sort of... creepy. Like these little black demonic things glaring at me. Might be the highlight on them. Your shading's improved though, and you still prove that you're quite good at circles and spherical shapes! Seriously, it's a perfect egg shape. The only thing that bugs me is that the white bits don't seem to have any shading, and it kinda... contradicts the bits that DO have shading. 

EDIT: @Amfibbian who totally posted when I was in the middle of writing this and I missed it: Hello! Welcome. Very nice. You seem to have a good understanding of dog anatomy. The paws are top notch. I like the tail and the fur too. Only thing that bothers me is maybe the head... it seems... sort of smallish, I guess. Kinda pointy on the top. I'm not sure how to explain it... but yeah, good job.

Ahaha, there we go. Also, I'd like to remind you people to DRAW YOUR PERSONAS SO WE CAN START THE OS AWARDS. No, I haven't forgotten that. Nor that I owe Kai an art trade. I really need to do that. (For new people, here's my post where I say what the OS Awards are. And Mawile's post organizing information.)


----------



## Missile

@Arylett: Yes, I know who are. :3 *bad grammar shot* And thanks~

:3 Thanks, and I'm glad you like the expression~

Thicker shading, got it. :x I'll do that next time~ Also, next time, there shall be no Mew like I said. I'm not going to post Mew until I learn how to draw it again. >( 

And thanks for the comments and crtisism! :D

Personas? I'm still working on mine! D: Oh, well, just the hair I'm working on...
Anyways, back to work! *goes to Corel Painter Essentials 4*


----------



## blazheirio889

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Excellent as always, Blazhy. Aaah. The sketchiness is a bit... strange. I mean, it'd work for something that had fur or hair... but Cradily doesn't really. Still though, the shading is beautiful, and the colouring is great. I love the background too.


Yes, I see what you mean. :3 I guess I'll try that style with a furry animal later. Thank you~

On a side note, maybe you could link to the list of personas thus far, as well?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Personas? All right, lemme look...

Here we go.


----------



## Zeph

So I might as well join again, after doing absolutely nothing on the old thread and disappearing.

Here's my dA. It's mostly just random doodles drawn in MSN so far but there is some (sort of) proper art on there, and there will be more eventually!

I am hugely infrequent with drawing stuff, but I guess having a dA will, uh, coax me into doing it more often!

I normally use Paint.net and a graphics tablet to draw, and occasionally do pencil-and-paper stuff, so, um yeah.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Hello to a Castush! Welcome, welcome~ I do hope you'll have a splendid soupy time here! I've already looked upon some of your drawings, and said stuff, so I shan't be redundant.

Also, we need a threadmin... any volunteers?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Also, we need a threadmin... any volunteers?


I'd gladly do it. As I said a couple pages back, the OS helped me hugely, and I want to give something back. But is there anyone else interested in doing it? If there's someone more eager/reliable than me wanting to do it, I don't want to take that from them.

Four days until I get paid. I will make a decent post then, I promise.


----------



## Weavilefan#1

Ill Join!!


----------



## Zeph

Here, have a, um, persona reference or whatever it's called!


----------



## Phyro Phantom

Sorry for being so inactive here....  I haven't exactly had good past experiences on this forum, so I get really nervous whenever I'm here.  =S

Anyway, I heard we're all supposed to have persona references, so after much struggling, I finally got one done.  Looks nothing like me, but at least I can draw it without getting depressed.  ^^;

Sorry for the deviantART link, but I really don't feel like uploading it again somewhere else.  ^^;


----------



## Zippo12

ok, so, Kai told me to post a drawing so here u go:


----------



## surskitty

Why's it say EchoBahamut 2005 on it?


----------



## Mai

Pokesona doodle done. I'll be coloring it quickly.

EDIT: Oh it's huge. I'll link it.

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2388/dragonairc.png

It's colored.

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5783/dragonaircolor.png


----------



## Frosty~

Ughhh, still haven't got my persona ready yet circumstances circumstances.
Design's all done. I just need to get OldIce's farewell picture done and then draw NewIce for the first time

In the meantime; my style's been changing/improving/whatever. 
Here's a picture I drew for a friend Bro's birthday
How does it look D:?


----------



## Green

i'll get my sona by tomorrow, i swear D:

edit: [nothing]

edit 2: brb getting better picture


----------



## Anomaly 54

Apparently noone saw that I wanted to join...
Anyways, as I said above, I want to join. I like scribbling and stuff so yeah, I'll join. Now, I just have to draw my sonas (three of em, damnit) and post em. Hehehe


----------



## Green

better then having eight sonas - human, fur, and six pokesonas.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Point...


----------



## Missile

Ugh, I N33D to get my persona up. I just need to improve on the drawing of my humans...ugh, I'll get my persona up ASAP. >_<


----------



## Bluwiikoon

oh man, sorry for not posting for a while, guys. I find it really tough to be active on forums for some reason!

In any case, hi to all the new members! Cal and Phyro, your 'sonas are really neat. :D

dragonair, that's a neat doodle! I like the Mawile tail, hahaha.

Ice, your lines are super-smooth and awesome, like last time. :3 It looks good! I'm really impressed with that hand, haha. It's a lot better than I could do.

As for my own drawings, I've just been keeping up the momentum of drawing one thing a day (though I missed two days out a while ago - I was really, really busy with my lizards those days).

The most recent thing I've drawn is here, Eusine and Morty. I don't particularly care for shippings, but it's a friend's birthday and I wanted to draw them something they liked. My Tsutarja also seems to be quite popular. o:

I dunno, maybe I should make an art thread. \o/


----------



## spaekle

Sorry this took so long for such meh quality, but here's a Spaeklegunk reference. I may do a humanspaekle reference someday too. 

@Bluwiikoon: I really like the way you cel-shade things, particularly Morty's hair in that pic. I can't cel-shade at all. Their noses seem to be slanting down from their foreheads, though; usually below the forehead there's a little inward dip and then the nose. :v That's the one thing about the anatomy that really stood out to me. 

And that Tsutarja just wins.


----------



## Green

WOLFYDRAGON

sona C:


----------



## Zeph

I have an art thread too now! Oh how exciting. Comments and criticism would be fun.

Bluwiikoon, your style is still amazing. The Morty/Eusine thing is adorable, the Shaymin is a nice touch, and the Tsutarja is also great, I adore the shading on it or some reason.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

GAIZ How did this thread grow by, like, 5 pages while I've only been gone for two weeks?

But I'm totally in support for the OS awards night. There should be an Most Filled With Awesomesauce category! As for how it would go... Well, if you have two pictures, one being everyone just randomly standing around and not doing anything and the other being Dannichu destroying buildings with rainbow beams coming out of her mouth, then the second picture would win the prize. 

And I think we can each draw a trophy because it'll all be in different styles and look awesome. 

And stop changing your hairstyles, everyone! I already got to Kai in my comic thing (which _will_ get scanned, I swear), and that was before the new ref came out, so he has short(er) hair.... And Dannichu has long hair. :( I hope you guys don't mind. 

Will post more coherent comment tomorrow.


----------



## Minish

I am very sorry I haven't been very active here (I was just almost 100% away from the internet for over a week). But thank you all for your lovely feedback on my two random drawings :D It made me very happy and your advice was brilliant and very helpful!

As for my persona, as apparently you need it for the OS awards thingy, I'll get it up sometime today, I promise! ^^; Although it'll probably be in poor quality, I still haven't got a decent scanner...


----------



## Kinova

Crazy Linoone said:


> And I think we can each draw a trophy because it'll all be in different styles and look awesome.


Idea! We could do a trophy like these, with one person drawing the big outline trophy and then lots of little mini-trophy-plaques drawn by different people?

Ice, the picture for your friend is cool - I love how flail-y she is - and that right of hand of hers stands out as pretty darn good. Her left one is a bit more awkward (looks like it's being held very stiffly) and the hands themselves are a little bit large in comparison to the head (though the amount of hair makes it difficult to judge, so), but the picture as a whole quite captures the motion of your, uh, bro.

Blu your Tsutarja is badass. He almost looks pimp-like. (Also the shading is pretty especially the highlights from the flaming background.)

Hallo to new members! And it's good to see so many personas coming in, too.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Kinova said:


> Idea! We could do a trophy like these, with one person drawing the big outline trophy and then lots of little mini-trophy-plaques drawn by different people?


Oooh, I do like this idea! It could make things a lot easier and give people less excuse to be lazy!




Bluwiikoon said:


> The most recent thing I've drawn is here, Eusine and Morty. I don't particularly care for shippings, but it's a friend's birthday and I wanted to draw them something they liked. My Tsutarja also seems to be quite popular. o:
> 
> I dunno, maybe I should make an art thread. \o/


The Grass dude is so awesome and badass, he looks all rough n' tumble, like he's SO much cooler than me. Which, he is. Loving the reflection of the fire, and the sunglasses... and the pose. And the EVERYTHING. God, you have a cool style.

On the Morty and Eusine one, the colouring and shading is excellent. I love the Shaymin flowers too, ahaha. The faces are a bit funny though. I know from experience how hard it is to draw a human face from the side...  lips protrude outwards slightly, not inwards. And the eyes should be a bit more to the front to. The chin also should protrude a bit more outwards.




dragonair said:


> Doodle done. I'll be coloring it quickly.
> 
> EDIT: Oh it's huge. I'll link it.
> 
> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2388/dragonairc.png
> 
> It's colored.
> 
> http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5783/dragonaircolor.png


It's nice, ahaha. However, the lower end is a bit too thick. A general rule of thumb is that serpentine creatures get thinner as you get to the tail.



Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Ughhh, still haven't got my persona ready yet circumstances circumstances.
> Design's all done. I just need to get OldIce's farewell picture done and then draw NewIce for the first time
> 
> In the meantime; my style's been changing/improving/whatever.
> Here's a picture I drew for a friend Bro's birthday
> How does it look D:?


Like your folds shading. Much better than I could ever manage. However, the torso is too big for the legs. Especially the left leg which is... so small. Also, the lower half seems too thin and the neck too long. The left hand is excellent, but the right is a bit... strange looking. Good job though, good job! Sorry to be so rip-tear, it is hard to draw humans!


----------



## Bluwiikoon

Thanks for all the comments and criticism, guys! man I am so terrible at human anatomy. I actually though the head/nose dipping in thing was just a quirk of anime stuff. o: SHOWS HOW MUCH I KNOW (not a lot). Some things (like not drawing the lipbumps) are just quirks of my style, too. I dunno what I have against lips, but... I just never draw them! probably a bad thing, I know.

@Spaekle: That is a pretty cool Croagunk! The shading and the colours are really nice. :D

@Green: Cool sona! that is the wolfiest dragon o: just work on smoothening out your lines a bit!


----------



## Green

it was a five minute paint doodle with a shaky mouse, but okay o:


----------



## ....

Okay, so I'm doing a comment & critique post.
(I suck at critiquing so badly, by the way.)



blazheirio889 said:


> *C*radily in a *C*oral reef.


Wow. It's really beautiful. I love the sketchy style and the coloring and shading~



Mini_Moonwalker said:


> Alright, here it is!


Pretty smooth outlines and shading. The only thing I can see is that on the feet, the highlights are kinda off. But good style~



Blastoise said:


> *H*ere is your *H*appiny.


Might want a bit more highlights in the eyes. But good shading and background~



Amfibbian said:


> This is a sketchy drawing I did of a dog creature I made up.


Doesn't look made up to me. It looks really realistic~



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Here, have a, um, persona reference or whatever it's called!


I like your hands, feet, and attention to detail~



Phyro Phantom said:


> I finally got one done.


Even the unfinished sketchy refs look good to me~



dragonair said:


> http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5783/dragonaircolor.png


Looks good~



Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Here's a picture I drew for a friend Bro's birthday


Love the clothing folds~



KronoGreen said:


> WOLFYDRAGON


Outline's shaky, but pretty good for a mouse drawing~



Bluwiikoon said:


> The most recent thing I've drawn is here, Eusine and Morty.


Aww. I like the Shaymin-flower-bouquet idea~



Bluwiikoon said:


> My Tsutarja also seems to be quite popular. o:


Awesome. That's all I have to say.

EDIT: forgot Spaekle.
Also awesome and good shading.


----------



## Zeph

Mawile said:


> I like your hands, feet,


Why thank you, I do moisturise them very carefu-- Oh wait, you meant on the drawing. Oh. Thanks!



Mawile said:


> and attention to detail~


Detail? What detail? I thought it was pretty simplistic... Heh, thanks anyway.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

You know what, OS? I'm a terrible person. I said that I would make a halfway decent post as soon as I got my new laptop. I've already had it for two days now, and I only just remembered that I had to do this.

Firstly, I want to thank everyone for getting sonas drawn or dug up so quickly; I'm really looking forward to the OS awards night and I'm sure the rest of you are too.



Pichu Chris said:


> Apparently noone saw that I wanted to join...
> Anyways, as I said above, I want to join. I like scribbling and stuff so yeah, I'll join. Now, I just have to draw my sonas (three of em, damnit) and post em. Hehehe


Well then, let me see that you want to join and welcome you to the OS. Could we see some of your scribbles?
btw, You don't have to draw all three of them, just draw whichever one you prefer or whatnot.



KronoGreen said:


> WOLFYDRAGON
> 
> sona C:


I don't think we've had a sona like that at the OS before. It's quite unusual compared to the other various sonas scattered around. I bet it'll be great fun to draw!



Crazy Linoone said:


> . . .And I think we can each draw a trophy because it'll all be in different styles and look awesome.





Crazy Linoone said:


> And stop changing your hairstyles, everyone! I already got to Kai in my comic thing (which _will_ get scanned, I swear), and that was before the new ref came out, so he has short(er) hair.... And Dannichu has long hair. :( I hope you guys don't mind.


Well excuse me for not getting a haircut since forever. Which I aught to do, now that I think about it. 
I'm loving the comic every misfit step it takes further into it's seemingly random-ass storyline. Whatever goes is fine. c:



Kinova said:


> Idea! We could do a trophy like these, with one person drawing the big outline trophy and then lots of little mini-trophy-plaques drawn by different people?


I'm totally supportive of this idea too. Plus it means that we can use it again in years to follow, if the OS is still around then.

So there we go, I'm done. Sorry it's still kinda half-assed and short.


----------



## Saith

Um, is it too late for me to join?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Nope, welcome. Got any art to show?


----------



## Minish

Okay, finally got a photograph of my persona (or rather, my pokesona, Minish), here. ^^; Once again, I really wish I had a scanner. The quality is _terrible_ and limited, I know.

Minish has pretty much always been my pokesona (the name "Minish" not really necessary, it was just my old username when I was obsessed with mawiles). As you can tell, it's basically a human me with mawile-like features (horns, skirt). Rather than have the backjaw thing that a mawile has, however, she always holds something like it behind her in her right hand. Kind of like a writhing snake of sorts, though actually part of her. Yeah. I have weird ideas. :P

It was pretty hastily drawn, by the way. And Mhals! I have my drawing for the art trade (finally...) almost finished. :'D I might be getting a scanner very soon, so I'm going to wait for that until I can finally put it up. I try a lot harder knowing that I might actually be able to get it uploaded in good quality. XD



blazheirio889 said:


> Yes, very happy :D Your style is very interesting! May I ask what program you use?
> 
> Also repost just in case, since no-one commented and I'm not sure if people even saw my post: *C*radily in a *C*oral reef.


I absolutely _adore_ this, it's so well-drawn! I just love the style, the sketchiness is really gorgeous. The background is very well done too!


----------



## Zeph

Probably the first 'proper' drawing I've uploaded to the internet. Revel in its average-ness.

Also it makes me happy that people still use the signature rainbow thing which I started all those ages ago. Heh.


----------



## Frosty~

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Probably the first 'proper' drawing I've uploaded to the internet. Revel in its average-ness.


I liek it o3o
The shading is really nice, although something seems off about the poses...not sure what.

Anyways, I finally got my Persona done.
Meet Ice. Again :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Cirrus said:


> Okay, finally got a photograph of my persona (or rather, my pokesona, Minish), here. ^^; Once again, I really wish I had a scanner. The quality is _terrible_ and limited, I know.


That is a sweet sona, though I may be biased due to Mawile having one of my favourite pokemon designs. Also, it's entirely done in red Biro, which is awesome and something you rarely see.



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Also it makes me happy that people still use the signature rainbow thing which I started all those ages ago. Heh.


Well, it would seem that the signature rainbow thing is now the logo for the Obsessive Scribblers. ;D



Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Anyways, I finally got my Persona done.
> Meet Ice. Again :D


You know what I think of this already. Who else needs to submit a sona reference, or is that everyone?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

New members: Welcome and well come, to use the words of our beloved Castform.

Ice, why do you have a sharp thingie hanging from your neck? 

Also, helpful link to Malh's helpful list.  We've got basically everyone beside Dannichu, Pyro, Pinestar, and dragonair. And Saith and other new members I might have missed. And since Spoon can just be a spoon, she doesn't count. 

Alrighty, time to start a discussion topic! 

What art programs/utensils/??? do you guys use? More specifically, I'm interested in Blu's and Ice's, because the lines in their digital drawings are really clean and pretty unlike mine. 

I mainly use Paint.NET because that's the program I'm most used to; I have (had?) GIMP, but the thing takes forever to start up and I'm impatient like that. Since most of my art nowadays don't need the more specific controls of GIMP, I get by well enough with Paint.NET. Recently, I've found this thing called SumoPaint. It's like Photoshop, but on the internet. It'll probably not be great if your computer is really slow, but there's seems to be a downloadable version, and it has an airbrush. _Airbrush._ 

I usually draw with a mechanical pencil on regular old printer paper in real life because that's what's usually around.


----------



## blazheirio889

Photoshop CS4 is what I use for digital art. Unless anyone wants specific details, I'll leave it at that. :v

For traditional, I use a mechanical pencil for the lines (I don't really do lineart anymore), then I either colour with Copic markers or colour pencils. Nowadays, I use a combination of Prismacolour and Polychromos when colouring with pencils. Random things like ink or gel pen might find their way into my art for small add-ons, but those are rather insignificant.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Paint.NET for lineart, PaintTool SAI for shading. Pemcils/crayons/etc. for traditional stuff.


----------



## Green

I've gotta try pemcils sometimes.

Ballpoint pen or pencils or just MS paint for lineart/coloring. :B


----------



## Zeph

I generally just use Paint.NET with my tablet. That's how I do, uh, everything. It's what I'm most used to. For physical drawing I pretty much always use 2B or 4B. Although I also sometimes use a normal HB for the main shape, then go over in 2B or 4B.

Also...



Crazy Linoone said:


> New members: Welcome and well come, to use the words of our beloved Castform.


...Urgh! Just thinking about that makes me cringe. Oh, the welcoming song was truly dreadful! And beloved? Don't make me laugh~


----------



## Frosty~

Crazy Linoone said:


> Ice, why do you have a sharp thingie hanging from your neck?


I make it my duty to always carry something pointy around with me :D


> What art programs/utensils/??? do you guys use? More specifically, I'm interested in Blu's and Ice's, because the lines in their digital drawings are really clean and pretty unlike mine.


Photoshop 7.0
In that picture specifically, I set the brush tool set to 1px, and used the pen tool to go over the sketches I drew on paper. Then I used the magic wand tool to select the areas and then paint bucketed on a layer below.
Shading was done with three extra layers, two set to multiply (for shading) and the other set to screen (for highlights). 
Then I did a guassian blur on the lineart.

It was done in a fairly high resolution though, so I don't know how well it works at a normal res. I'm still experimenting with this stuff :o


----------



## Missile

Holy crap pleasedon'ttellmei'mtoolate. 

Here we finally go! My persona.

My God, _don't_ ask why there's a beach in the backround. I really don't know. Anyways...

Top left: Pokesona (Ashley the Charmander)
Bottom right: Melosona (Moonwalk the Wolf, Onegai My Melody fancharacter)
Bottom left: Chibi persona (same as bottom)
Middle: Persona (Trainer Moonwalker/Ashley/Neon)

I seriously _suck_ at drawing hands and feet--I'm aware. Any tips on how to make them correctly? Anyways, critisism, _please._


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I'm using a ballpoint pen and these watercolour pencils for my colour/biro stuff at the moment, and if I go back to digital, I've got Photoplus X2 or dA Muro.



> Also, helpful link to Malh's helpful list.  We've got basically everyone beside Dannichu, Pyro, Pinestar, and dragonair. And Saith and other new members I might have missed. And since Spoon can just be a spoon, she doesn't count.


I think that Phyro and Dragonair have already posted their references. 

@Moonwalker: Don't worry, most people in the OS (If I'm not mistaken) have difficulty drawing hands. All those fiddly bits that you have to get right, what are they called again? Oh yeah . . . _fingers_.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Welcome to Saith! Ahahar. Have a nice time~ ;;Generic;;



Cirrus said:


> Okay, finally got a photograph of my persona (or rather, my pokesona, Minish), here. ^^; Once again, I really wish I had a scanner. The quality is _terrible_ and limited, I know.
> 
> Minish has pretty much always been my pokesona (the name "Minish" not really necessary, it was just my old username when I was obsessed with mawiles). As you can tell, it's basically a human me with mawile-like features (horns, skirt). Rather than have the backjaw thing that a mawile has, however, she always holds something like it behind her in her right hand. Kind of like a writhing snake of sorts, though actually part of her. Yeah. I have weird ideas. :P


I like that... style. It's sort of this... neocosmopolitan anime style. I don't really know what neocosmopolitan means or if that even exists, but, it felt like the most appropriate word to describe it!

Now, on my critical side... your arms are looking a bit thin there. The shoulders seem to slant downwards too much and seem too narrow and the torso is like... a bit too large. There's something off about the face too, but I just can't... pinpoint it. Maybe it just seems... too small or something? Lastly, the legs seem kinda thickish in comparison to the rest of the body. But I fail at legs too, so I understand. Oh and on the clothes... the boots seem... really tight and attached. Not sure if that was your intention though. For clothings, I shall make a recommendation. Think of the clothes as being like... 3D. It's not stuck straight on the body and it generally looks more realistic if you have it jut out a bit more and put some... oh, here, I'll show you a picture. See that? Yeah, that makes a big difference. Generally, no matter how tight clothing is, it doesn't tend to like... fit on perfectly.

Other than that though, you're all good! I really like the way you did the Mawile horns head thing. Especially the fangs and stuff. Top notch.



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Probably the first 'proper' drawing I've uploaded to the internet. Revel in its average-ness.
> 
> Also it makes me happy that people still use the signature rainbow thing which I started all those ages ago. Heh.


Oh, lookit that! That looks familiar, ahahar. I've told you already some thoughts on it, so instead, I'll just rip it apart like a vicious critical Mouriett.

The angle Castycal's at in the picture is kinda... funny. It seems like his cape is attached to his head rather than being a separate piece. Also, it's sort of at a weird angle itself. I'd imagine the cape would be billowing back due to the force of the spells they're casting on each other. It doesn't seem like it would make sense for it to cover nearly is whole outfit.

Thingy is also at a bit of a weird angle. His legs are. I'm not sure how like... to explain it or how to explain how to correct it... but... something about the legs and the feet bug me. I do like the way you did the energy shield and stuff around him though, and all the electrical flying sparks stuff.

As I've said though, I love this picture! It's still a great depiction of Castycal and Thingy's MANFIGHT for Arylett. 

(I thought it was Dannichu that started that rainbow signature thing. Hmm.)



Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> I liek it o3o
> The shading is really nice, although something seems off about the poses...not sure what.
> 
> Anyways, I finally got my Persona done.
> Meet Ice. Again :D


I love that colouring. It's winter minty fresh and just... oh, it makes me feel like I'm eating a mentos.

Now for crits! Hmm. Well, there's that issue again about the torso being too large for the legs! It seems to be a common problem... I have it at times as well. The legs seem too thin to support that thin torso exactly. That's all I have to criticize though!

Your shading is excellent, that scarf is realistic and has good folds, and I like the way you did the left leg with the knee being slightly folded back. That looks like something that would've been a bit challenging for me, but you pulled it off awesomely. Good job!



Mini_Moonwalker said:


> Holy crap pleasedon'ttellmei'mtoolate.
> 
> Here we finally go! My persona.
> 
> My God, _don't_ ask why there's a beach in the backround. I really don't know. Anyways...
> 
> Top left: Pokesona (Ashley the Charmander)
> Bottom right: Melosona (Moonwalk the Wolf, Onegai My Malody fancharacter)
> Bottom left: Chibi persona (same as bottom)
> Middle: Persona (Trainer Moonwalker/Ashley/Neon)
> 
> I seriously _suck_ at drawing hands and feet--I'm aware. Any tips on how to make them correctly? Anyways, critisism, _please._


Well, I'd criticize it... but the style's um... I'm not really good at criticizing more stylized styles. My forte's in realisticish styles and critique. 

So I'll just say what I like about it instead! Oh and maybe a bit of critque... um... the left arm on Trainer Moonwalker is a bit thicker than the pointing one. But I quite like the expression on her face, it's really awesome! Those boots are stylish too. I want them. And just something overall about the body I just... really really like. I'm not sure what, but... it's nice. The hands aren't that bad either.


OKAY, now that I'm done with that... whew. Uh... what was the question? Oh yeah. 

Well, for digital, which I do rarely due to my lack of a tablet, I use Photoshop if I'm doing a serious and large piece. And if it's just like... a doodle or some bored concept sketch or something, I just use regular ol' MS Paint. (I don't tend to show off my Paint Doodles though.) All of my work is done with a laptop mouse.

For traditional, which is my most common one... I use a mechanical pencil and Crayola coloured pencils. Then I take a black pen, usually a random one I find lying around the house or something, and trace over the outlines. Yeah, I'm just real plain and cheap about it, ahahaha. 

Oh oh oh! I have two things I wanna show you guys. This uncoloured Mouriett in clothes which is of my Creationsona. (For those of you who don't know: I create monsters that I call Creations. I decided to change it from being a Fakemon to a Creation since it fits in much more) And this man I'm a bit proud of, but can see the obvious anatomical defects. (The arms are REALLY screwy and stiff.) If anyone could like, give me tips on how to make... more interesting and varied poses, since that's something I REALLY have trouble with, I'd appreciate it too.

Also, I have an offer! You know how the Art forum's dead and most people with an art thread get very few comments? Well, here's my offer to you. Since my art thread is dreadfully lacking in that department, if anyone comments in mine, anyone at all, I _will_ comment in their art thread back if they have one. And I'll rip apart as many pieces as I can in your art thread too!


----------



## Minish

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Now, on my critical side... your arms are looking a bit thin there. The shoulders seem to slant downwards too much and seem too narrow and the torso is like... a bit too large. There's something off about the face too, but I just can't... pinpoint it. Maybe it just seems... too small or something? Lastly, the legs seem kinda thickish in comparison to the rest of the body. But I fail at legs too, so I understand. Oh and on the clothes... the boots seem... really tight and attached. Not sure if that was your intention though. For clothings, I shall make a recommendation. Think of the clothes as being like... 3D. It's not stuck straight on the body and it generally looks more realistic if you have it jut out a bit more and put some... oh, here, I'll show you a picture. See that? Yeah, that makes a big difference. Generally, no matter how tight clothing is, it doesn't tend to like... fit on perfectly.
> 
> Other than that though, you're all good! I really like the way you did the Mawile horns head thing. Especially the fangs and stuff. Top notch.


Oh, I know. I know all of that. XD tbh it was kind of the point making it look kind of unrealistic, I spent about one, maybe two minutes doing it. I'm going to have a go at trying to draw it realistically at some point, this was just really to show you what my persona looks like rather than as an actual drawing I'd want to present, ahaha.

Thanks for the feedback anyway though. ^^



> And this man I'm a bit proud of, but can see the obvious anatomical defects.


Cool shading. :3 I like this realistic style! I feel like the arms are actually a bit of an improvement - normally your limbs do tend to look a little stiff, but I think this guy's look great.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Cirrus said:


> Cool shading. :3 I like this realistic style! I feel like the arms are actually a bit of an improvement - normally your limbs do tend to look a little stiff, but I think this guy's look great.


Well, actually, the reason that looks more realistic and better than my usual is because I sketched it directly from a picture rather than making it up from the top of my head. This one, to be exact. So I can't really like... draw like that unless I'm drawing it EXACTLY as the reference is. 

Buuuut I didn't notice that about my normal limbs! I'll have to do something about that now, won't I? Thank you~


----------



## Zeph

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Oh, lookit that! That looks familiar, ahahar. I've told you already some thoughts on it, so instead, I'll just rip it apart like a vicious critical Mouriett.
> 
> The angle Castycal's at in the picture is kinda... funny. It seems like his cape is attached to his head rather than being a separate piece. Also, it's sort of at a weird angle itself. I'd imagine the cape would be billowing back due to the force of the spells they're casting on each other. It doesn't seem like it would make sense for it to cover nearly is whole outfit.
> 
> Thingy is also at a bit of a weird angle. His legs are. I'm not sure how like... to explain it or how to explain how to correct it... but... something about the legs and the feet bug me. I do like the way you did the energy shield and stuff around him though, and all the electrical flying sparks stuff.
> 
> As I've said though, I love this picture! It's still a great depiction of Castycal and Thingy's MANFIGHT for Arylett.
> 
> (I thought it was Dannichu that started that rainbow signature thing. Hmm.)


Thanks! I... Yeah, the cloak. I can't believe I didn't notice that before, how it should be billowing. I'll have to fix that some time. As for the looking-head-attached thing, there was originally a line there to differentiate his neck from the cloak, but I guess that I forgot to go over it. Oh well, will fix that too if I do.

...Yeah, I see what you mean about the legs. I think it's probably the way they're a little too short and are just sticking out straight. They should probably be more bent or something.

(And I'm pretty sure I remember being the first one to do it; specifically I remember being all 8D ~excited~ when I realised that it had caught on and I'd started a, erm, thing. I may be wrong though. I guess Dannichu can verify that herself.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

WELL IN ANY CASE my rainbow is better so ha.

Arylett: I like the awesome man-thing but the shading somehow makes him look like he's furry or has no skin or something. It's really minor, though, and I like it. The eyes are scaaary. And your way of writing a signature is _great_.

Green (Chris?): Pemcils are great, you should really get some.


----------



## Green

I'm afraid of not being able to afford them though.


----------



## Missile

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Well, I'd criticize it... but the style's um... I'm not really good at criticizing more stylized styles. My forte's in realisticish styles and critique.
> 
> So I'll just say what I like about it instead! Oh and maybe a bit of critque... um... the left arm on Trainer Moonwalker is a bit thicker than the pointing one. But I quite like the expression on her face, it's really awesome! Those boots are stylish too. I want them. And just something overall about the body I just... really really like. I'm not sure what, but... it's nice. The hands aren't that bad either.


Ahaha, alright. I'll take what you've got.

 Eh. I _just_ noticed that now. Thanks for pointing that out--I'll be more careful in the future. And thanks. It took quite some time for me to decide what I would really want her expression to look like, haha.
 Actually, they're not, boots, haha. They're actually Knee-High Kicks. But, thank-you anyways. <3 You can get them at Payless.
 And thank-you again! 




Kai Lucifer said:


> @Moonwalker: Don't worry, most people in the OS (If I'm not mistaken) have difficulty drawing hands. All those fiddly bits that you have to get right, what are they called again? Oh yeah . . . _fingers_.


Yeah, the fingers throw me off. I've done them quite nicely before, but seeing as I don't draw hands much, I've completly forgotton.


----------



## blazheirio889

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> Holy crap pleasedon'ttellmei'mtoolate.
> 
> Here we finally go! My persona.
> 
> My God, _don't_ ask why there's a beach in the backround. I really don't know. Anyways...
> 
> Top left: Pokesona (Ashley the Charmander)
> Bottom right: Melosona (Moonwalk the Wolf, Onegai My Malody fancharacter)
> Bottom left: Chibi persona (same as bottom)
> Middle: Persona (Trainer Moonwalker/Ashley/Neon)
> 
> I seriously _suck_ at drawing hands and feet--I'm aware. Any tips on how to make them correctly? Anyways, critisism, _please._


Well, like Arylett, it's a bit hard to critique your stuff since you draw in a cartoonish style and I gravitate towards more realistic art. I do like your style, though. Your lines are very strong! And I love the pose of the person in the middle.

Your arms look very good; the only problem I can see is that her right arm seems a bit thicker than her left arm. But that's very minor.
The feet are also nice, though they seem a bit off for some reason or another... Not entirely sure, but maybe try moving the right leg over a bit? In a pose like that, I don't think the legs should be sticking together.



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Oh oh oh! I have two things I wanna show you guys. This uncoloured Mouriett in clothes which is of my Creationsona. (For those of you who don't know: I create monsters that I call Creations. I decided to change it from being a Fakemon to a Creation since it fits in much more) And this man I'm a bit proud of, but can see the obvious anatomical defects. (The arms are REALLY screwy and stiff.) If anyone could like, give me tips on how to make... more interesting and varied poses, since that's something I REALLY have trouble with, I'd appreciate it too.


Your Creationsona looks very good~ Love that curly hair! The only thing I can spot is that the arms seem stiff - maybe make the elbows more prominent? Also, I don't think the two fingerclaws should be splayed out like that, because it makes the hands look very tense and rigid. Try drawing the fingerclaws like you did the claws on the left foot. Everything else is great, though! Are you planning on colouring it?

As for the person, it's not the arms that're the problems, but the shoulders. Men generally have upper bodies in the rough shape of an inverted triangle, but yours is more barrel-shaped, if you know what I mean. Generally, shoulders are about as broad as if you took two of the person's head and laid them sideways. Also, the shoulders seem to slope down too quickly. 

And small nitpicks: his left arm seems to be slightly longer than his right, and his right leg seems too thin.

You're shaping up very well, though! Keep up the good work~ :3


----------



## Missile

blazheirio889 said:


> Well, like Arylett, it's a bit hard to critique your stuff since you draw in a cartoonish style and I gravitate towards more realistic art. I do like your style, though. Your lines are very strong! And I love the pose of the person in the middle.
> 
> Your arms look very good; the only problem I can see is that her right arm seems a bit thicker than her left arm. But that's very minor.
> The feet are also nice, though they seem a bit off for some reason or another... Not entirely sure, but maybe try moving the right leg over a bit? In a pose like that, I don't think the legs should be sticking together.


 Ah, yes. That arm has been pointed out before, haha. I have to remember next time I'm drawing.
 Mmm, I'll try that. I was just sort of aiming for it to look somewhat sticking together--It might just be the fact that that's what I think the viewer would see if standing infront of her. But yes; I'll keep that in mind. Thank-you!


----------



## blazheirio889

It's been pointed out before? :B Sorry for the redundancy, then, haha. I don't really have the attention span to read that many posts.

And I've got something here as well. My scanner is terribad, though, and loves to scan things so they're huuuuuge. It also loves to dull colours. And apparently I need to clean it.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Hey.

Blazhy. 

You are great at this art thing we all do and I wish you the best of luck in whatever you wish to do with it. If that is the uncleaned, dull version than I would die from the magnificence of the actual image. Thank you.

...

Was the praise laid on a tad thick? Yeah. I guess the... eyes could be more expressive?


----------



## Green

I'll have something up soon, I swear D: probably involving green day


----------



## Zeph

I know this isn't really worth posting for but I made a small change to my persona in that I changed the colours of the scarf. I was becoming aware that the previous colours might have caused minor controversy what with their resemblance to those of your common everyday Danniscarf (which was not intentional in the slightest), so it now resembles more closely its real-life counterpart.

And Blazhy, that is... quite stunning. I love the shading and the way you've put mixed some purple in with the blue skin/fur/whatever. If I had to criticise something though, I would say that the mouth, specifically the lower jaw, seems to be at a somewhat odd angle - as it is it looks like Suicune is somewhat shocked rather than being all RARGH. But that's only a tiny flaw.


----------



## Dannichu

Zephyrous Castform said:


> (And I'm pretty sure I remember being the first one to do it; specifically I remember being all 8D ~excited~ when I realised that it had caught on and I'd started a, erm, thing. I may be wrong though. I guess Dannichu can verify that herself.)


I have a terrible memory for these things, but I seem to remember being flattered that someone used my scarf as the symbol of OSers, so it wasn't me :D

Still no persona ref because I am A LOSER but if anyone *needs* one for the time being, use Classic Danni (ie. Rainbows, rainbows everywhere. And dark hair.). I doubt Updated Danni will really be much different :p

Moonwalker, can I just say, that I _adore_ your style, it is completely adorable <3 It's also very hard to critique, though, because it's so stylised. Though I would recommend adding some shading? I think blocky shading would suit your style more than gradual - given your style is so chunky and lively, I think adding some shading would make your pictures a bit more dramatic, which would very much suit it :D

I'm really impressed by Castform's first outing on Putting Pictures Online - your picture is very dynamic (I love pictures where _stuff's going on_), and the shading contrasts the bright white of the light really well. You've got a good hang of human faces, and I'd really like to see some other stuff by you, both because a) from what I can tell, it's great, and b) to get an idea of your drawing style and offer concrit based on what you're generally good/weak at.

New!Ice. Is. Adorable. I want to pick him up and hug him and never let go <3333 (I cannot resist scarves and oversized jumpers) I'm both impressed and jealous of your mad skillz with digital art,a nd the shading looks really great. The pockets on the trousers look especially good. The only thing I can crit - and this is only because I adore drawing clothing creases - is that the hoodie could have more creases. I do like the bulgy bit at the bottom of the hoodie, though. 

Arylett, the Creationsona picture is fantastic :D It'd be lovely to see it coloured, though (I love how colourful your stuff is, it makes my heart sing :D), and the only thing I can really crit is that the head-antenne-thingies look like they both protude from the centre of the head, whereas I suspect one's meant to be on the left and the other on the right (if not, I apologise). It's difficult to tell which one's nearer and which one's farther, but this would be easily remedied. 
The man is really, really well-drawn - it's nice to see some realistic-style stuff here - and the definition of muscles looks really good. There's a bit of asymmetery in terms of one leg being a bit thicker and one arm being a little too long, but it's absolutely excellent overall. 

I hope I didn't miss anyone D:


----------



## blazheirio889

Blastoise said:


> Hey.
> 
> Blazhy.
> 
> You are great at this art thing we all do and I wish you the best of luck in whatever you wish to do with it. If that is the uncleaned, dull version than I would die from the magnificence of the actual image. Thank you.
> 
> ...
> 
> Was the praise laid on a tad thick? Yeah. I guess the... eyes could be more expressive?


Thanks, Blastoise~ And to be fair, when I said "unclean" I was just referring to those random black dots all over the thing...

Hmm, I get what you mean. This thing is actually 4x14cm IRL, though, so it's decidedly difficult to work on something as small as the eye - would a few crinkles around the eye work, maybe?



Zephyrous Castform said:


> And Blazhy, that is... quite stunning. I love the shading and the way you've put mixed some purple in with the blue skin/fur/whatever. If I had to criticise something though, I would say that the mouth, specifically the lower jaw, seems to be at a somewhat odd angle - as it is it looks like Suicune is somewhat shocked rather than being all RARGH. But that's only a tiny flaw.


Yeah, I've always had a bit of trouble drawing animals going RARGH. I've looked at some pictures of angry wolves, but I can't seem to get all those wrinkles without Suicune looking old...


----------



## Zeph

Dannichu said:


> I'm really impressed by Castform's first outing on Putting Pictures Online - your picture is very dynamic (I love pictures where _stuff's going on_), and the shading contrasts the bright white of the light really well. You've got a good hang of human faces, and I'd really like to see some other stuff by you, both because a) from what I can tell, it's great, and b) to get an idea of your drawing style and offer concrit based on what you're generally good/weak at.


Thanks! I didn't think it was that great myself, but I guess that's always the case with stuff like this. I'm considering putting all the stuff I drew for GCSE art up once I've, erm, gotten it back from school, so I guess there'll be more stuff from me to look at eventually? Heh.


----------



## Missile

blazheirio889 said:


> It's been pointed out before? :B Sorry for the redundancy, then, haha. I don't really have the attention span to read that many posts.
> 
> And I've got something here as well. My scanner is terribad, though, and loves to scan things so they're huuuuuge. It also loves to dull colours. And apparently I need to clean it.


Oh, no need to apologize! :D

Wow. That's...insanely good. Holy fudge. Suicune looks very majestic~ I love it, seriously <3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

blazheirio889 said:


> Hmm, I get what you mean. This thing is actually 4x14cm IRL, though, so it's decidedly difficult to work on something as small as the eye - would a few crinkles around the eye work, maybe?


Perhaps, although I was thinking more along the lines of adding a tiny little iris. But that was before I heard the size, so! And you are definitely not the only one who can't do crinklywrinkles correctly.


----------



## Amfibbian

First of all, thank you to everyone who commented on my picture. 

Allroighty.

Since I don't know how the multi quote thing words since I fail... 

@Mini-Moonwalker:
I like your picture, its very nicely done! The only thing I see wrong has already been pointed out. Overall its adorable. I'm sorry I suck at criticizing cartoons, as they aren't really my forte. 

@blazheirio889: 
Sorry I missed your first picture. The Cradily picture looks great, I really like it, and the background is absolutely beautiful. 
As for the Suicune, I love the colors and shading, even if it needs cleaning. Though the way the front legs are attached seems, I dunno, off? They look completely attached to the sides, and completely unattached to the chest, when they should appear more so. I know Suicune is a pokemon, but the drawing is realistic enough to make it look strange, but that's just me. Overall though both pictures are great.
I personally can't draw pokemon for beans.

@Arylett:
I like your Creature, and I really like all the curls :3 Though the uh facey-away-y arm looks thicker than the closer one, and the feet are kinda... Flat? It's still nice. 
As for the guy, I think it looks really good, the shading is nice. His shoulders are pretty narrow though, and their angle is a bit too extreme. The nipples are a bit close together as well, they shouldn't be in the center of his pecks like that. (I keep seeing a weird face in his abdomen... nipples are eyes, abs form a mouth...) Also his ear appears to be coming out of his cheek. I still like it overall though, its good practice, keep at it! 

I'm sorry if I come off mean, I'm just really nit picky. I could list a thousand things I see wrong with my own stuff. 

Sorry for anyone I missed, but at the moment I feel as if I'm falling through my computer screen. 

So... I have a couple things. I still can't get my scanner to work so bad photos will have to do.
The first thing is my own persona, which is basically me as a fat chibish thingamagig with a pet pterosaur, and I can turn into a frog! Here I am. It's just one of my cartoon doodly things...

And then I drew a portrait of myself with no reference looking feminine and staring at something off page. The thing I hate most about it is probably the lips. ugh.


----------



## Pwnemon

I'd totally join this group except my scribbles tend to be limited to the beauty of stick figures and random cubistic drawings. D: You all make me feel so inadequate.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh my Clock, soooo many replies. ;;Sets up the Multiquote Machine;;



blazheirio889 said:


> Your Creationsona looks very good~ Love that curly hair! The only thing I can spot is that the arms seem stiff - maybe make the elbows more prominent? Also, I don't think the two fingerclaws should be splayed out like that, because it makes the hands look very tense and rigid. Try drawing the fingerclaws like you did the claws on the left foot. Everything else is great, though! Are you planning on colouring it?
> 
> As for the person, it's not the arms that're the problems, but the shoulders. Men generally have upper bodies in the rough shape of an inverted triangle, but yours is more barrel-shaped, if you know what I mean. Generally, shoulders are about as broad as if you took two of the person's head and laid them sideways. Also, the shoulders seem to slope down too quickly.
> 
> And small nitpicks: his left arm seems to be slightly longer than his right, and his right leg seems too thin.
> 
> You're shaping up very well, though! Keep up the good work~ :3


Oh, the claws are actually... supposed to be really stiff and sort of... rigid. They don't really have much of a good grip, I imagined. But... I'll try to make them a bit more flexible-looking. As for the arms, yeah... always got trouble with those things. I'll give them more elbow and fix 'em up then! Yeah, I'm gonna colour it real soon... just having a bit of a... sketchy period, I guess.

Oh, OH, so THAT'S what was bugging me. Something was bugging me... but I didn't quite know what. Thanks for the tip, I will remember it when I next attempt my manfail, ahahar. I noticed that about the arms and legs... but I spent so long on it that I was lazy and was like, eh, screw it. But I might try to fix it in the future!



blazheirio889 said:


> It's been pointed out before? :B Sorry for the redundancy, then, haha. I don't really have the attention span to read that many posts.
> 
> And I've got something here as well. My scanner is terribad, though, and loves to scan things so they're huuuuuge. It also loves to dull colours. And apparently I need to clean it.


...Holy shmizterfrakajickins. (No, I don't know what that means.)  Your art is beautiful, Blahzy. _Beautiful_. What Castycal said about it, I agree with. It does look more... shocked than RAAAGH. But it's so awesome that I for the love of me cannot find anything to critique that hasn't already been said. The pose is interesting, and the style is tremendous. (That's my way of saying, awesome, but I tried a different word for it this time.)



Dannichu said:


> I have a terrible memory for these things, but I seem to remember being flattered that someone used my scarf as the symbol of OSers, so it wasn't me :D
> 
> I'm really impressed by Castform's first outing on Putting Pictures Online - your picture is very dynamic (I love pictures where _stuff's going on_), and the shading contrasts the bright white of the light really well. You've got a good hang of human faces, and I'd really like to see some other stuff by you, both because a) from what I can tell, it's great, and b) to get an idea of your drawing style and offer concrit based on what you're generally good/weak at.
> 
> Arylett, the Creationsona picture is fantastic :D It'd be lovely to see it coloured, though (I love how colourful your stuff is, it makes my heart sing :D), and the only thing I can really crit is that the head-antenne-thingies look like they both protude from the centre of the head, whereas I suspect one's meant to be on the left and the other on the right (if not, I apologise). It's difficult to tell which one's nearer and which one's farther, but this would be easily remedied.
> The man is really, really well-drawn - it's nice to see some realistic-style stuff here - and the definition of muscles looks really good. There's a bit of asymmetery in terms of one leg being a bit thicker and one arm being a little too long, but it's absolutely excellent overall.


Danni dear. <3 You are so nice oh, it makes me smile~ Thank you~

Oh, you called them right. They are antennae.  But hmm... yeah, I see that. I think I know what you're saying... the perspective's a bit funky, right? 

Aahaha, got it about the man again! Thank you once more.



Zephyrous Castform said:


> I know this isn't really worth posting for but I made a small change to my persona in that I changed the colours of the scarf. I was becoming aware that the previous colours might have caused minor controversy what with their resemblance to those of your common everyday Danniscarf (which was not intentional in the slightest), so it now resembles more closely its real-life counterpart.


Still epic. And still awesome. Very dynamic and interesting to look at! Oh, I agree with Dannichu completely. (One of these days, I will have to get one of those Phoenix Wright games... me and my referaunce missing.)



Amfibbian said:


> @Arylett:
> I like your Creature, and I really like all the curls :3 Though the uh facey-away-y arm looks thicker than the closer one, and the feet are kinda... Flat? It's still nice.
> As for the guy, I think it looks really good, the shading is nice. His shoulders are pretty narrow though, and their angle is a bit too extreme. The nipples are a bit close together as well, they shouldn't be in the center of his pecks like that. (I keep seeing a weird face in his abdomen... nipples are eyes, abs form a mouth...) Also his ear appears to be coming out of his cheek. I still like it overall though, its good practice, keep at it!
> 
> I'm sorry if I come off mean, I'm just really nit picky. I could list a thousand things I see wrong with my own stuff.
> 
> Sorry for anyone I missed, but at the moment I feel as if I'm falling through my computer screen.
> 
> So... I have a couple things. I still can't get my scanner to work so bad photos will have to do.
> The first thing is my own persona, which is basically me as a fat chibish thingamagig with a pet pterosaur, and I can turn into a frog! Here I am. It's just one of my cartoon doodly things...
> 
> And then I drew a portrait of myself with no reference looking feminine and staring at something off page. The thing I hate most about it is probably the lips. ugh.


Oh no, no, it's not mean! You should see me go when I get on my critiquing nitpicky mood. Tee hee. I'll see what I can do about the feet. Still sort of... trying to master Mouriett's anatomy, really. Glad you like the curls though! (Also, you multiquote by looking to the bottom right of the post, there is a multiquote button there. You click it for each post that you wish to quote, and then press the Post Reply button. And the posts will appear quoted all by themselves in the little... edit thingy.)

Ooh, a lot of things I didn't notice. Thanks for the critiquing, I'll have to keep that in mind... 

But now it's your turn! I adore your persona, he's cute. :3 The only thing I see wrong is that he seems to have no neck... but that could just be part of the style. I like how you did the pterosaur too. The wings are neat and very nicely folded.

Number two... oh whoa. That is... really really impressive. Seriously, good realistic style. I can't find a whole lot wrong... maybe the nose seems a bit too big for those small lips. And he doesn't seem to have much of a forehead either. But seriously, excellent job. I like the eyes, they are extremely realistic.



Blastoise said:


> Arylett: I like the awesome man-thing but the shading somehow makes him look like he's furry or has no skin or something. It's really minor, though, and I like it. The eyes are scaaary. And your way of writing a signature is _great_.


Oh, erm, thank you? I kinda got really sketchy with the shading, so that's why it looks all... furry and junk. But I'm glad you like my signature, ahahar. That's how I always sign things.

So pretty much, almost everyone's got their personas, eh? That means OS Awards Night will be nearing! Hopefully, everyone will have all of theirs drawn soon... because I'm eager, aren't you?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

So I thought that I'd seen all of the replies in the OS that I'd missed last night. Turns out that there's another page.



blazheirio889 said:


> And I've got something here as well. My scanner is terribad, though, and loves to scan things so they're huuuuuge. It also loves to dull colours. And apparently I need to clean it.


Dear lord, I want to print this off and use it as a bookmark. This is fantastic, I don't know hat to say other than what's already been said. 



Amfibbian said:


> So... I have a couple things. I still can't get my scanner to work so bad photos will have to do.
> The first thing is my own persona, which is basically me as a fat chibish thingamagig with a pet pterosaur, and I can turn into a frog! Here I am. It's just one of my cartoon doodly things...
> 
> And then I drew a portrait of myself with no reference looking feminine and staring at something off page. The thing I hate most about it is probably the lips. ugh.


Haha, the first thing I noticed about the reference was that it bears similarity to Vlad's chibi-ish style. Like, a lot. You're right; coloured shirts totally rule.
I think what you've done with the lips in the self-portrait is made them too defined; I have similar problems when drawing portraits. I think you just need to make the lines lighter 



Pwnemon said:


> I'd totally join this group except my scribbles tend to be limited to the beauty of stick figures and random cubistic drawings. D: You all make me feel so inadequate.


Cubism can look cool, y'know. I studied it for my GCSE (and somehow got a B overall at it, which means that the cubism must have got an A which is hard to believe) and I apparently did some really impressive shit. Show us. The OS isn't for art elitists, it's for people who like and enjoy art and creating art.

One thing of my own; the cradily picture in my signature. If you have signatures disabled, [here's a link]. I know the lineart's really shakey and that the shading's wrong in places, but I'm still somewhat proud of it since it's the first piece of digital art I've done in ages. What do you guys think?


----------



## blazheirio889

Amfibbian said:


> @blazheirio889:
> Sorry I missed your first picture. The Cradily picture looks great, I really like it, and the background is absolutely beautiful.
> As for the Suicune, I love the colors and shading, even if it needs cleaning. Though the way the front legs are attached seems, I dunno, off? They look completely attached to the sides, and completely unattached to the chest, when they should appear more so. I know Suicune is a pokemon, but the drawing is realistic enough to make it look strange, but that's just me. Overall though both pictures are great.
> I personally can't draw pokemon for beans.
> 
> So... I have a couple things. I still can't get my scanner to work so bad photos will have to do.
> The first thing is my own persona, which is basically me as a fat chibish thingamagig with a pet pterosaur, and I can turn into a frog! Here I am. It's just one of my cartoon doodly things...
> 
> And then I drew a portrait of myself with no reference looking feminine and staring at something off page. The thing I hate most about it is probably the lips. ugh.


Oh, I see what you mean with Suicune shoulders. I have a bad habit of basing all canine-like creatures on wolf anatomy, where the shoulders are more defined, but they have the fur to sort of cover up a lot of the defining planes, if you know what I mean. I'll keep that in mind next time I draw a canine-like creature without thick, puffy fur.

Now onto critique... It's quite well-drawn overall. I like your style - I can't draw cartoon-liek things for beans, really. xD The perspective on the person seems a bit off, though - the body and legs are drawn in a front-view perspective, but the left arm seems to be missing. As for the pterodactyl (and please bear with the anatomy freak that is me here), it's very well-drawn overall, though you've given it an extra joint in the wing. Besides the elbow joint, pterodactyl wings can't bend that far. You've muscled out the chest very well, though, which is something that a lot of people have trouble with; well done!

As for the second picture - wow. You're pretty good at realism, too. The only critique I have is that the ear doesn't align properly. The bottom of it should align with the bottom of the nose, and the top, the eyes. You should be fine if you just move it down.



Kai Lucifer said:


> Dear lord, I want to print this off and use it as a bookmark. This is fantastic, I don't know hat to say other than what's already been said.
> 
> One thing of my own; the cradily picture in my signature. If you have signatures disabled, [here's a link]. I know the lineart's really shakey and that the shading's wrong in places, but I'm still somewhat proud of it since it's the first piece of digital art I've done in ages. What do you guys think?


You can go ahead if you want, Kai. :3  It actually is a bookmark IRL. And thank you~

There's not much wrong with that image in your signature, really. I only have two minor nitpicks: the highlight at the back of the darker Cradily shouldn't be there, since it's away from the light source, and you could've fleshed out the tentacles a bit. Right now they look sort of splayed flat while I usually imagine them writhing all over the place. Really minor things, though, and all things considered, it's a great picture. :3 Or maybe I'm biased because it's Cradily.

Edit: Aaand crap somehow Arylett's post went poof when I tried to multiquote, so!



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Oh, the claws are actually... supposed to be really stiff and sort of... rigid. They don't really have much of a good grip, I imagined. But... I'll try to make them a bit more flexible-looking. As for the arms, yeah... always got trouble with those things. I'll give them more elbow and fix 'em up then! Yeah, I'm gonna colour it real soon... just having a bit of a... sketchy period, I guess.
> 
> ...Holy shmizterfrakajickins. (No, I don't know what that means.)  Your art is beautiful, Blahzy. _Beautiful_. What Castycal said about it, I agree with. It does look more... shocked than RAAAGH. But it's so awesome that I for the love of me cannot find anything to critique that hasn't already been said. The pose is interesting, and the style is tremendous. (That's my way of saying, awesome, but I tried a different word for it this time.)
> 
> So pretty much, almost everyone's got their personas, eh? That means OS Awards Night will be nearing! Hopefully, everyone will have all of theirs drawn soon... because I'm eager, aren't you?


Ah, I didn't know that the claws were supposed to be like that. :0 You can disregard that part then, I suppose~ Also be sure to link us to the coloured version when you're done! Can't wait to see it!

Thank you, Arylett :3 I tried it fix it by defining the mouth a bit more and trying to add some wrinkles, but I'm not sure if that warrants a re-upload, but I'll keep it in mind next time I draw a RARGH-expression.


----------



## Amfibbian

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> But now it's your turn! I adore your persona, he's cute. :3 The only thing I see wrong is that he seems to have no neck... but that could just be part of the style. I like how you did the pterosaur too. The wings are neat and very nicely folded.
> 
> Number two... oh whoa. That is... really really impressive. Seriously, good realistic style. I can't find a whole lot wrong... maybe the nose seems a bit too big for those small lips. And he doesn't seem to have much of a forehead either. But seriously, excellent job. I like the eyes, they are extremely realistic.


Thank you! C:.
 It's just how I draw them, I've tried putting necks on them but I can never get it to look right. 

And for the portrait, that helps quite a bit. If you hadn't said that I wouldn't have noticed... I made the lips to small. And the nose is too big.. I'll keep that in mind! 
(and thanks for the multi-quote thing.)


Kai Lucifer said:


> Haha, the first thing I noticed about the reference was that it bears similarity to Vlad's chibi-ish style. Like, a lot. You're right; coloured shirts totally rule.
> I think what you've done with the lips in the self-portrait is made them too defined; I have similar problems when drawing portraits. I think you just need to make the lines lighter


Oh, you're right, I'll do it lighter next time. Thank you. Also who is Vlad? Makes me think of this guy.



Kai Lucifer said:


> One thing of my own; the cradily picture in my signature. If you have signatures disabled, [here's a link]. I know the lineart's really shakey and that the shading's wrong in places, but I'm still somewhat proud of it since it's the first piece of digital art I've done in ages. What do you guys think?


I think its very well done, and it's pretty cute, too. Cradily is amazing! 



blazheirio889 said:


> Now onto critique... It's quite well-drawn overall. I like your style - I can't draw cartoon-liek things for beans, really. xD The perspective on the person seems a bit off, though - the body and legs are drawn in a front-view perspective, but the left arm seems to be missing. As for the pterodactyl (and please bear with the anatomy freak that is me here), it's very well-drawn overall, though you've given it an extra joint in the wing. Besides the elbow joint, pterodactyl wings can't bend that far. You've muscled out the chest very well, though, which is something that a lot of people have trouble with; well done!
> 
> As for the second picture - wow. You're pretty good at realism, too. The only critique I have is that the ear doesn't align properly. The bottom of it should align with the bottom of the nose, and the top, the eyes. You should be fine if you just move it down.


Heh, thanks. I see what you mean. I meant for the left arm to be hidden, but I guess the angle isn't quite right for that. As for the pterodactyls wings I was looking at this and this because I'm not entirely sure how a pterodactyl would stand on all its legs and uh wings? I can see exactly what you mean, though. My experience as far as drawing pterodactyls is nil. So I appreciate your critique. 

And I didn't notice the ear thing, thank you, I'm always forgetting about that. Especially since at certain angles the rule changes, but that is not the case here as it's straight on.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

blazheirio889 said:


> You can go ahead if you want, Kai. :3  It actually is a bookmark IRL. And thank you~


I was wondering what it could be if it wasn't a bookmark actually, as it's somewhat of an irregular size for most drawings. I didn't come up with anything.



> There's not much wrong with that image in your signature, really. I only have two minor nitpicks: the highlight at the back of the darker Cradily shouldn't be there, since it's away from the light source, and you could've fleshed out the tentacles a bit. Right now they look sort of splayed flat while I usually imagine them writhing all over the place. Really minor things, though, and all things considered, it's a great picture. :3 Or maybe I'm biased because it's Cradily.


I agree that the highlight at the back of Emmy shouldn't be there, but by the time I'd noticed I couldn't do anything about it. And I usually draw Cradily's tentacles in such manner, so I didn't notice that there was anything wrong. Thanks for the criticism and the cradily <3.



Amfibbian said:


> Oh, you're right, I'll do it lighter next time. Thank you. Also who is Vlad? Makes me think of this guy.


Well, you're not _entirely_ wrong. There's a member that used to be in the OS known as Vladmir Putin's LJ, and I'm willing to bet that most of us refer to them as Vlad.



> I think its very well done, and it's pretty cute, too. Cradily is amazing!


Thank you. :3

One other thing; I've got the sketch for my reference done, but I've not done anything further because I want to add some clothing folds and creases to make it look a bit better. Trouble is, I don't know how to draw clothing folds. If I put a link up to my reference, could someone offer to help me?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Randomly popping in to say...



Amfibbian said:


> As for the pterodactyls wings I was looking at this and this because I'm not entirely sure how a pterodactyl would stand on all its legs and uh wings? I can see exactly what you mean, though. My experience as far as drawing pterodactyls is nil. So I appreciate your critique.


Actually, I think Blazhy is right on the petrodactyl wings -- there seems to be too many joints in yours. I'm not sure if the second picture you provided is right, but most petrodactyl pictures I've seen around don't have joints like that. Here's a horrid pterodactyl-wing-anatomy-guide-thing I drew in half a second for reference. The claws come out of the third joint, which means that's the part that goes on the ground. You can compare a pterodactyl's wing to your own arm and kinda see how it works. 

But I'm not a dinosaur guru, so if you really want to know the proper way to draw dinosaurs, go ask Kratos. He's the guy to ask if you want to know about dinosaurs. 

And yeah, Vlad is the shortened version of Vladimir Putin's LJ.


----------



## Amfibbian

Crazy Linoone said:


> Randomly popping in to say...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I think Blazhy is right on the petrodactyl wings -- there seems to be too many joints in yours. I'm not sure if the second picture you provided is right, but most petrodactyl pictures I've seen around don't have joints like that. Here's a horrid pterodactyl-wing-anatomy-guide-thing I drew in half a second for reference. The claws come out of the third joint, which means that's the part that goes on the ground. You can compare a pterodactyl's wing to your own arm and kinda see how it works.
> 
> But I'm not a dinosaur guru, so if you really want to know the proper way to draw dinosaurs, go ask Kratos. He's the guy to ask if you want to know about dinosaurs.
> 
> And yeah, Vlad is the shortened version of Vladimir Putin's LJ.


I wasn't saying Blahzy was wrong, I think they look kinda off too. Your reference helps a lot, now I can see it right and be sure I'll draw it right next time. Thanks Linoone. C:


----------



## Spoon

Sorry about my lack of activity for the past month due to me being lame. D:

 However, I've just updated the memberlist. Please tell me after you've checked list if I haven't included you or if you go by a different name. Also welcome to all of you new members. Thanks a bunch to you guys that've written wonderful critiques, posted art, and just been generally awesome, which would be all of you. <3

 Since OS is quite active and I'm ridiculously lazy, I've brought up the the idea of a threadmin to help with organization and events. Kai has been the only one to express interest in threadminship and has been exceptionally helpful around OS. Before and if, Kai would become a threadmin, I'd like to see if we're in agreement or if anyone else is interested in becoming a threadmin.


----------



## Missile

Amfibbian said:


> First of all, thank you to everyone who commented on my picture.
> 
> Allroighty.
> 
> Since I don't know how the multi quote thing words since I fail...
> 
> @Mini-Moonwalker:
> I like your picture, its very nicely done! The only thing I see wrong has already been pointed out. Overall its adorable. I'm sorry I suck at criticizing cartoons, as they aren't really my forte.


Yay, thank you! And that's quite alright. ^^ But, really; thanks! <3


----------



## Zora of Termina

So guyssss *pulls on everyone*

I know I haven't posted in a while but
I saw the thread for NaNo and that reminded me.
ArtMo is coming, guys! 8D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

hmm . . . I don't know if I'll be doing ArtMo this year, but I suppose it'll depend on the amount of college stuff I've got over December.

For those who don't know; ArtMo is the OS' respons to NaNoWriMo, in which we attempt to do 31 drawings for each day of December. We've done it for two years now, so I guess it's a regular group activity now. 

We've considered changing the rules slightly; Instead of having to draw one picture every day in December, we could change it to having to have a total of 31 pictures by the end of December, in order to compensate for days we're either a) unable to draw anything, b) forget to draw anything or c) can't be arsed to draw anything. This was bought back up for discussion back in the last OS but I can't recall if there was ever any decision made. So unless there was, let's raise it again.

Also, is there really nobody else who would want to be threadmin? If there's someone else who wants to be threadmin instead, I'd like to know. I wouldn't want to rob anyone else of the chance if they wanted to but didn't say so.


----------



## Zeph

I might take part in ArtMo this year, although I think that the "31 drawings by the end of the month" rule is good, rather than one every day, because I am certain there'll be days where I can't be bothered, as I'm dreadful like that.

Kai for threadmin *Waves banner*


----------



## Missile

Wow, seeing as I joined this year I've never heard of the ArtMo.

But now I want to participate in it so badly. It seems like something that I'd love to do!

As for the Threadmin thing, you might not want to take a somewhat-new OS member and have to tell her what to do and make sure she's active and all that good crap <3 for a Threadmin, but if possible, I'd like to be one.


----------



## spaekle

I've been wanting this rule change for ArtMo for a while, actually. Because that was always the thing that made me quit halfway through. Between school/holidays/travel/etc I didn't always have time to sit down and draw something decent enough to post on the internet every single day. This year it happens that I'll be dealing with semester exams in December too. 

Though considering I'm in art school now I am drawing every day. Boring things that I'm sure no one here cares enough to see (the same still life over and over, for instance) but I am drawing!


----------



## Green

Spaekle!

I pay attention to everything so I want to see your art.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

It's that time of the year already?! Man, time passes fast. 

That rule change would be very, very helpful. It would make life a lot easier since I can BS all the drawings on the last day.

Also, about OS Awards: since ArtMo is in December, maybe we should combine it somehow? Like, instead of drawing 31 pictures, we have to draw an epicgrouppic. Then we have to post different stages of our grouppic, from sketches to whatever comes after that. And the finished result is submitted to OS Award Night for judging. Or something.

AND since I seemed to have been ignored last time, one of the prizes for OS Awards Night should be Most Splattered With Awesomesauce, and that prize goes to whoever's picture that contains the most awesomeness. For example, random members standing around staring into space wouldn't get the award if it's competing against a picture of Dannichu shooting rainbow lasers from her mouth. 

And there should be a Most ~Fabulous~ award for... something. 

Just tossing out ideas. 

And Spaekle, Spaekle, we wanna see your art! Your awesome artschool art! Show us~


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

> And Spaekle, Spaekle, we wanna see your art! Your awesome artschool art! Show us~


_...​
yess show ussssss​_

_ yknow brains would also be nice_

_ not that we need them immediately if you're doing something but we're hungry so if you already have some brains on you_

_ that would be great _​​ANYWHO ArtMo sounds like something that would be fun but that I would mess up somehow. I'm all for it. And anyway, it's not like the rule change would be compulsory if someone wants to be a _man_ and do it _properly_ do it the old-fashioned way.

ideas for categories

Best Poses
Most Original
Funniest
Most In-joke-riddled
etc. etc.


----------



## Byrus

Um, mind if I join? I love drawing, although I have a lot more enthusiasm than actual skill.  Still working on it...

I like drawing insects, dragony critters and just toothy mutated monster things in general. I guess I'll throw out a link to my deviantart page for an example of the dumb shit I draw. 

I also have a lot of stuff that I haven't got around to uploading yet. I procrastinate way too much on whether they're good enough to show or not.

...Yeah, that's about it I think. Looking forward to seeing all the cool art here~


----------



## Missile

We don't mind at all! The more members the merrier~ Welcome to OS! <3

Wow. Uhm, this isn't dumb crap, like, _at all_. I couldn't draw any of that to save my life. Wow. Just...wow. 

Well, again, welcome! :D


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Question: is there some sort of objection to having more than one threadmin? Considering how fast OS tends to grow and how well it's doing now that things are back on track, it seems like having more than one would lighten the load. What's with all the "don't want to take it from someone else" stuff?

lurkylurkylurk, etc.

also pterosaurs aren't dinosaurs D:


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Hmm . . . There's no objection to having more than one threadmin, I suppose I just never considered the possibility.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Kai Lucifer said:


> hmm . . . I don't know if I'll be doing ArtMo this year, but I suppose it'll depend on the amount of college stuff I've got over December.
> 
> For those who don't know; ArtMo is the OS' respons to NaNoWriMo, in which we attempt to do 31 drawings for each day of December. We've done it for two years now, so I guess it's a regular group activity now.
> 
> We've considered changing the rules slightly; Instead of having to draw one picture every day in December, we could change it to having to have a total of 31 pictures by the end of December, in order to compensate for days we're either a) unable to draw anything, b) forget to draw anything or c) can't be arsed to draw anything. This was bought back up for discussion back in the last OS but I can't recall if there was ever any decision made. So unless there was, let's raise it again.


I already did this, really. I sort of cheated and instead of drawing a picture everyday, I'd draw two on one day and label one the last day's. Ahaha. So I mean, doesn't really seem like much of a change to me. 

I'll probably attempt Artmo again. Last year, I failed at it so hard, ahaha. But I pretty much have like oodles of freetime. The only thing that would stop me is lack of motivation. I have enough ideas and things I could keep drawing to last a year.



Crazy Linoone said:


> It's that time of the year already?! Man, time passes fast.
> 
> That rule change would be very, very helpful. It would make life a lot easier since I can BS all the drawings on the last day.
> 
> Also, about OS Awards: since ArtMo is in December, maybe we should combine it somehow? Like, instead of drawing 31 pictures, we have to draw an epicgrouppic. Then we have to post different stages of our grouppic, from sketches to whatever comes after that. And the finished result is submitted to OS Award Night for judging. Or something.
> 
> AND since I seemed to have been ignored last time, one of the prizes for OS Awards Night should be Most Splattered With Awesomesauce, and that prize goes to whoever's picture that contains the most awesomeness. For example, random members standing around staring into space wouldn't get the award if it's competing against a picture of Dannichu shooting rainbow lasers from her mouth.
> 
> And there should be a Most ~Fabulous~ award for... something.
> 
> Just tossing out ideas.


I think we should keep Artmo and the Awards two separate events. To combine them sounds... confusing and overwhelming. I DO have an idea though. Maybe a specific day in Artmo would be devoted to drawing the picture? Or a week, maybe, if it takes SO long. A special... OS Day. And then like, the judging could be done someday soon...

Or we could avoid all of this by doing OS Awards Night before Artmo! Or after. 

I like those categories, ahahar. But I think they need to be more... specific. Awesomesauce isn't really specific enough. I was thinking just something like Most Rainbowgasmic which is colourful.

Also @Blastoise since I didn't like, quote you and I'm too lazy to go back and do that whole multiquoting thing again: Good category ideas! 

Oh and welcome to Byrus, yes, yes. Uh... something that rhymes with yes... um... may you have many a dress?


----------



## Dannichu

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> I already did this, really. I sort of cheated and instead of drawing a picture everyday, I'd draw two on one day and label one the last day's. Ahaha. So I mean, doesn't really seem like much of a change to me.


Haha, same. It makes sense, actually - the NaNoWriMo people have a month to write a specific number of words - they could do it in the first week. So the requirement of 31 pictures by the end of December at the latest makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Nemec

I kind of, want to, you know, join, maybe, if it's okay?

I don't have a scanner, but I have a camera on my laptop, if you don't mind crappy quality. Also, the only image uploading site I know I can use right now is Flickr because of a parental blocker. Plus, links to DA, Photobucket, Imageshack, and Iaza are blocked, so I won't be able to see any pics from those sites. So, yeah, sorry for being so much trouble. :x


----------



## Missile

It's quite alright~! Welcome to Obsessive Scribblers! :D

Here's your welcome pack. *hands you art suppiles*

That's quite alright. As long as you post art we'll all love you. <3


----------



## Nemec

Thanks for the welcome. :3
Btw, the camera on my laptop just stopped working, so my mom's going to let me use her scanner. And Flickr just got blocked, so she's also letting me use Photobucket. I'll have a picture up as soon as my mom gets home. Yay me. :D


----------



## Missile

Nemec said:


> Thanks for the welcome. :3
> Btw, the camera on my laptop just stopped working, so my mom's going to let me use her scanner. And Flickr just got blocked, so she's also letting me use Photobucket. I'll have a picture up as soon as my mom gets home. Yay me. :D


Welcome for the welcome!

..w8 wut. Anyways...

Wow! How awesome! :D We can't wait to see your pictures! <3 OOH OOH OOH DRAW A CHARMANDER PLEEEAAASE. D:

.....Ahaha, kidding. Draw whatever you want! :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Kratos Aurion said:


> also pterosaurs aren't dinosaurs D:


MY POINT EXACTLY. Kratos knows more about dinosaurs than I do. >.<
But Kratos draws awesome dragons and reptiles and stuff, so pterodactyls should be part of his specialty. 

Hello there, Byrus. Welcome and stuffs. I like your wispy picture; it is quite wispy. The creatures you draw are pretty darn detailed, too; I wouldn't have enough patience for that kind of things. 

Also, Nemac, welcome~
Your parental blocker thing seems to be overreacting; since your mom lets you use photobucket, maybe you can try convincing her to let you use all the other image sharing services instead? And if all else fails, you can upload pictures on to TCoDf as well. 

@Arylett: Good point there. Combining them does sound too much... ALSO, IDEA: OS Awards Night should be held on the day the original OS thread was created, as a celebration for its birthday! 

Although it does mean that Awards night will happen about a year from now, since the birthday seem to be three days ago... 

lurklurklurk


----------



## shy ♡

Err, hi, I draw. :v

What is ArtMo?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Welcome! ArtMo is a local offshoot of that NaNoWriMo thing that those writerpeople do. Every day during December, you draw a picture. Alternatively, you may skip drawing for a day and draw two later to make up for it. It's a challenge of sorts.


----------



## Nemec

Sasuke
I was going through a Naruto fangirl phase a couple of weeks ago. This is what happened.

Kanto Starters
Not my best. Just uploaded for Moonwalker.

Eevix
Eevee spliced with Vulpix. :3

I think they all suck. :x


----------



## shy ♡

Oh, hr. What quality do the pictures have to be? Can they just be nice-looking sketches? I could probably knock out all 31 in one day, lulz.

Nemec, Eevix is so cute. D: Augh. I want one.


----------



## Dannichu

Seconding the cuteness of Eevix. Does it evolve into versions of the Eeveelutions, but each has nine tales? :p

I don't know the rules, but I _think_ anything goes - like how you can technically complete NaNo by copying the same word 50,000 times over, it's intended to be a self-improvement thing. 

I think I might do it this year and actively try and _slow down_ when I draw. I get an idea, get excited, scribble it down, and call it done. Very rarely do I spend more than 15-30 minutes on a picture, and it shows. 

Relatedly, I'd really welcome any crit on these three pictures. I'm going to ink and colour them, but obviously, I'd like to correct any glaring flaws before doing so :)


----------



## shy ♡

Hmm, Dannichu, how serious do you want the crits? Like, general tips, or uh. Usually when I crit I get somewhat harsh and people get insulted, so if you don't want a srs bsns crit, I can just you know, give suggestions.


----------



## Dannichu

Uh, I'd rather not redraw them entirely, but the things that look really wrong, advice on how to correct things would be really welcome. I can usually tell when things are off (Espeon's front arm, Umbreon's hind legs), but I don't really know what to do to correct them. I rarely, if ever, draw from references, so imagining how it *should* look is hard :/

Thank you :)


----------



## shy ♡

Mmk :] Espeon and umbreon. Growlithe is good, just needs you know, lines, haha. Basically, legs need a bit of work, but otherwise, looks good :D


----------



## Missile

Nemec said:


> Sasuke
> I was going through a Naruto fangirl phase a couple of weeks ago. This is what happened.
> 
> Kanto Starters
> Not my best. Just uploaded for Moonwalker.
> 
> Eevix
> Eevee spliced with Vulpix. :3
> 
> I think they all suck. :x


1. Full of epic win.

2. :3

3. OMFGIT'SSOADORIBLEAWWWWWWWH.

Suck? No. They're full of win. Your style for the Kanto Starters is win. <3 The only thing I would work on is Squirtles arms and legs. They look to long. But overall: AWESOMESAUCE.


----------



## Dannichu

Thaaaaank you! <3 I really might take you up on a proper-crit-thing sometime, if that's okay? I really do need to push myself to improve, and going "OH, BUT IT'S OKAY" isn't going to.

I'll post the properly done ones when they're, uh, properly done. :)


----------



## shy ♡

No problem :D I'd love to do a proper-crit-thing. Ranting is fun. Ranting about anatomy and art and such. Especially when you're low on sleep and bored and yes, it's fun to do... hrr.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Wow Pentimento, that's really useful criticism and more importantly, showing visually how things can be changed. Welcome. I'm sure everyone will find your criticisms useful.

So I'm still working on my actual reference; I could be finished with it by now, but I want to make it as good as I can and add some creases and folds to the clothes. I'm not so good with that though, so I was wondering if anyone could help me out. [Here's a link], the other stuff is just general stuff about individual clothes and whatnot. Very geometric because I can't be arsed and you can see how if aught to look in the _actual picture_.

Also Nemec, just a bit of general advice; Your post was an art dump, just giving some links to drawings and then leaving a post at that. It's great to look at your stuff which is pretty cool, but dumping led to the death of (I think it was) the first OS and we'd rather not have a repeat of that.


----------



## shy ♡

@ Kai, I'm glad you liked my crit, so here's one for you. xD I'm admittedly not great with humans / clothes, but the most important thing is always to reference. So. Use reference. :D


----------



## Loffyglu

Oh! This club looks pretty interesting; God knows I do so many little doodles and such it isn't even funny... I can join? c:


----------



## Missile

Yes we you can! *shot* <3

Ahahah, joke's over. Welcome to OS! We'd love to see your drawings~

Do you have any uploaded already?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

oh my god you guys 

nostalgiaaa~
Yes I am going through _every_ post in the thread again. I miss the old days. :'c

Also Pentimento; Thanks for the reference, it's great to see where folds aught to go and stuff. Kai!Jacket is a bit thicker than a labcoat though, more like . . . Well, a jacket. Though I did realise I needed to edit the shoulders a little thanks to your help. And If I can get straps on my sleeves, I damn well will. :D


----------



## Zeph

Kai Lucifer said:


> oh my god you guys
> 
> nostalgiaaa~
> Yes I am going through _every_ post in the thread again. I miss the old days. :'c


...For the record, any art I ever showed in that thread is absolutely awful and does not count as anything ever. *Shudder*


----------



## Missile

Kai Lucifer said:


> oh my god you guys
> 
> nostalgiaaa~
> Yes I am going through _every_ post in the thread again. I miss the old days. :'c
> 
> Also Pentimento; Thanks for the reference, it's great to see where folds aught to go and stuff. Kai!Jacket is a bit thicker than a labcoat though, more like . . . Well, a jacket. Though I did realise I needed to edit the shoulders a little thanks to your help. And If I can get straps on my sleeves, I damn well will. :D


I feel sad that I'm not part of the nostalgia. :C

DARN ME AND NOT JOINING A LONG TIME AGO. D:

Oh, yeah, Kai. Have you gotten all the threadmins down, or are there positions still open?



Zephyrous Castform said:


> ...For the record, any art I ever showed in that thread is absolutely awful and does not count as anything ever. *Shudder*


*is counting Zephyrous' art as something*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

HEY YOU GUYS

GUYS

DON'T LOOK ON THE LAST PAGE OKAY

I TOTALLY DIDN'T MAKE A DRIVEBY THERE

SO NO REASON TO LOOK RIGHT


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Moonwalker, I don't think anyone else other than you or I are interested. I'll ask Spoon her opinion on it as soon as I can and-



Blastoise said:


> DON'T LOOK ON THE LAST PAGE OKAY


I'm sorry, did you say:


Blastoise said:


> . . . LOOK ON THE LAST PAGE OKAY


Will do!


----------



## Zeph

Mini_Moonwalker said:


> *is counting Zephyrous' art as something*


Something utterly terrible at the most, if you please! IT IS NOT AN EXAMPLE OF MY ART WAAAH.


----------



## Missile

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Something utterly terrible at the most, if you please! IT IS NOT AN EXAMPLE OF MY ART WAAAH.


I guess I'll spare you. _This time._ *evilface*



Kai Lucifer said:


> Moonwalker, I don't think anyone else other than you or I are interested. I'll ask Spoon her opinion on it as soon as I can


Alright~


----------



## Frosty~

Asdfg. I'd only just started drawing when I joined the OS-ers first time D:
Please don't look at any of my art okay D:?

Also uhhh, I've really been meaning to respond to people's criticisms and stuff for NewIce and comment on people's art (I've started writing twice, but I lost the posts before I was done) so I'm so sorry that I didn't, but rest assured I read them all (and promptly <3'd) and looked at everything :D

Uhh, I haven't done much non-comic art recently, and considering it's in a heavily spoilerish area at the moment, I'm reluctant to post any of the pages (I wouldn't mind people reading it xD), but I'm working on a Profile card for one of the characters at the moment, so I'll post that once I'm done :o


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Wow, I was pretty terrible back then too. I mean [this] just aaargh. And I was always kinda proud of that for some reason, probably due to it being the first group picture I drew.

I really want to draw a group picture now.

Also damnit it's almost midnight and I want to read more but I need sleep more than happy memories. I'm on page 20 so far with a little skipping in between unimportant posts. My god I really didn't post much back then at all.

IDEAL It'd be cool to make the OS comic-story-thing into an group audiobook. I got the idea from all of the voice clips that were spinning around the early pages of the old thread.


----------



## Zora of Termina

I would do that! I can totally voice myself! 8D

...I'm also tempted to start coloring all the pages, but THAT'S JUST ME


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

SOMEONE COULD NARRATE

IT'S HAVE TO BE SOMEONE WITH NO LINES THOUGH


----------



## Kai Lucifer

We could all narrate the bits that we're in or the bits we say. eg.
[THIS PAGE]
*Me:* The bandit wasn't about to give up, however, and continued shooting a barrage of bullets at Zora
*Spaekle:* "The bandit's got a revolver! Shouldn't he have ran out of bullets by now?" Spaekle shouted over the roar of the gun while a pile of bullets in front of him grew bigger.
*Linooney:* "I think he has one of those video game guns that never needs recharging!" Linoone shouted a reply
Providing of course that Spaekle/Linooney/Everyone else involved wants to and can. But if it's not, then having someone else read it is fine. Or how about people reading chapters at a time?


----------



## Frosty~

Kai Lucifer said:


> IDEAL It'd be cool to make the OS comic-story-thing into an group audiobook. I got the idea from all of the voice clips that were spinning around the early pages of the old thread.


I'd been thinking about everyone choosing pages to redraw, but this sounds more fun (and easier :D)


Anyways, I got that profile page done, but uh, I kinda rushed it (both the base drawing and the photoshopping, for various reasons), so go easy on it D:


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Ice, there is a huge improvement in your art that occured so rapidly that I didn't notice the change, if there ever was one. 

Kazu's profile looks really good, though there's a few nitpicks. In the main shot, the way that the Lapel (collar-ish bit) is drawn makes it seem it folds further down the back than it should. Also, the left shoulder seems to be raised too high compared to the right. Lastly, the lineart for the right ear on the bottom-left panel is blurred more than anywhere else. But other than that I have no complaints, especially when the quality of your art has improved this much. :D

(wow i think I wrote a somewhat decent critique for once)


----------



## Byrus

Whoa, this thread moves pretty fast. I made a mental note to respond to something but it's a couple of pages back now. Anyway, somewhat belated, but thanks for the welcomes. 

...going back to scribbling now.


----------



## Rai-CH

I was a member of the original OS, so would I be able to rejoin?
..though that means drawing more than just scribbles in my sketchbooks ._.

I think I artdumped too much in the original thread, sorry about that! It's just that I wasn't active enough to have my own little thread and when I did get around to making one, no one looked at my art.

I'd love to get critiques on my artwork, but I porbably won't crit other people back because I can't critique without sounding like a huge bitch /fails. 
Does anyone have good advice on how to critique properly?

Here's my DA, but practically everything except maybe my two most recent pictures are horrible so yeah- http://rai-ch.deviantart.com/


----------



## shy ♡

Kai Lucifer said:


> oh my god you guys
> 
> nostalgiaaa~
> Yes I am going through _every_ post in the thread again. I miss the old days. :'c
> 
> Also Pentimento; Thanks for the reference, it's great to see where folds aught to go and stuff. Kai!Jacket is a bit thicker than a labcoat though, more like . . . Well, a jacket. Though I did realise I needed to edit the shoulders a little thanks to your help. And If I can get straps on my sleeves, I damn well will. :D


It's actually a trench coat, not a lab coat, lulz. Lab coats are white, no? 

Anyhow, yes, we all sucked long ago. :v I refuse to post any old art (and not just because I am at my sisters and don't have access to it). :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Pentimento said:


> It's actually a trench coat, not a lab coat, lulz. Lab coats are white, no?


Well in fairness, it is _kinda_ white. I modelled Kai!Jacket after my own jacket, which is actually a Reefing Jacket. I draw it with no buttons, though. I think I've finally got the lineart I want it, so I'll probably start going over it soon.

It's good to see you back, RaiCH. My advice on criticism is just to say what you like and point out any flaws. That's what I do.


----------



## Dannichu

Much as I hate looking back at my old stuff and realizing how bad it is, what I hate even more is looking back and realizing that _it's still good_ and I haven't improved in however many years. It's soul-crushing D:


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Many many posts and I'm sorry, ahaha, I can't be too motivated to criticize at the moment. I'm going through one of my LAZY Periods which happen randomly and spontaneously and just out of nowhere.

Welcome to all the new peoples though, ahaha. May you skip a frip in a jip in... OS lip. I dunno, I just woke up, so that probably explains the incoherantness of this post.

Anyways though, to actually reply to something relevant. I would so totally voice myself in the comic. 

And aaah, those were the days, those old days. I was so full of fail. I still am, but slightly less. I can at least see that I've improved somewhat, although I still suck at poses and backgrounds.

ALSO UM. Random Annoying OS Awards Reminder! Has everyone got their personas done up yet?


----------



## shy ♡

OS awards? Personas? ... Whu?

Also, when does ArtMo start?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

ArtMo starts on December 1st. Awards night starts whenever Arylett feels like it/can be bothered.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Well, I'm just waiting to be ABSOLUTELY SURE that everyone's got their personas, ahaha, you make me sound like some sort of totally lazy person who can't be bothered to do an-

Actually, that's true. So nevermind.

Art Month is when you draw a piece of artwork everyday, my dear Pentimento, on December. You've gotta have 30 pieces by the end of the month. And then Awards Night is when like, there's a few categories and people submit their artwork to win awards in these categories. Think like... the Oscars or something like that, OS-style. I'm the host, so that is why Kai says I gotta be bothered to do it. The category is OS Group Pictures though and I can't make any hostings until everyone's got their references or personas, pictures of things that represent them, drawn.

And now for something ACTUALLY productive and to prove I'm not totally lazy, uh. Let's take a look at Ice's Kazu.

I like the colouring once again, has that minty fresh feel to it. The shoulders aren't really too broad though and slope a bit too downwards for the first shot. The second though is excellent and I can't think any critique for it. As for the third, the neck seems a bit thick and the face short, but I like the hair, it's sweetcools.


----------



## shy ♡

Oh, well, I've got several references for my representative characters, so no problems there. They don't have to be personas, do they? Persons being the key word?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh no, of course not. A few people have nonhumans.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> And then Awards Night is when like, there's a few categories and people submit their artwork to win awards in these categories. Think like... the Oscars or something like that, OS-style.





Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Think like... the Oscars or something like that, OS-style.





Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> the Oscars or something like that





Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Oscars





Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> *OS*cars


Arylett, you are an unintentional genius. :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

...I so am. But you're an intentional genius for putting that together! They will now be called: "The First Annual OScars Awards Night" because I love long and elaborate names.


----------



## Loffyglu

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> I'd been thinking about everyone choosing pages to redraw, but this sounds more fun (and easier :D)
> 
> 
> Anyways, I got that profile page done, but uh, I kinda rushed it (both the base drawing and the photoshopping, for various reasons), so go easy on it D:


Ah! I gotta say I really do like how you did this, especially the coloring; it's got a nice, gradient, airbrushed sort of thing going about it that I think is pretty appealing, myself. The one thing I can really say is that, in the third panel-thing with the profile view, it sort of looks like the face is somewhat too short; it sort of makes his head look a bit squashed. |D;; But really, it's a good picture, so~! :3

...And uh. Ahahaha, I guess this all means I need to draw my persona soon, huh? |D; I'll get to that eventually! But for the time being I guess I should just put a little sketch up or something, haha.. Here! :D It's actually a character of one of my friends, not mine... and yeah, sketch on lined paper, but it was really just a school doodle, so...!

Also, aaaa, this thread's going by so fast.. @_@ I'm sure everything I say will likely be irrelevant by the time this is posted! *snort*

EDIT: Oh, and...!



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> ...I so am. But you're an intentional genius for putting that together! They will now be called: "The First Annual OScars Awards Night" because I love long and elaborate names.


So do I, man; so do I~ |D And that name is genius!


----------



## Rai-CH

Loffyglu said:


> ...And uh. Ahahaha, I guess this all means I need to draw my persona soon, huh? |D; I'll get to that eventually! But for the time being I guess I should just put a little sketch up or something, haha.. Here! :D It's actually a character of one of my friends, not mine... and yeah, sketch on lined paper, but it was really just a school doodle, so...!


I love the way you've drawn her hair in this, it looks quite realistic~ Your anatomy is fantastic too! :)

I guess seeing as I'm a new member here, I'll need to post a ref of my sonas, right? So here's a really crappy one I put together in like 20 minutes because a friend of mine needed one-
Persona
Pokesona (an extremely stylised Skymin/Eevee)
Critiques on anatomy would be appreciated!


----------



## shy ♡

Hrm, well I guess I'll post my 'sonas... Whivit is my main sona, she can be drawn anthro as well. Anthony isn't so much a fursona... a representative character...? Sort of a muse. It's hard to explain. :v But I don't really consider Whivit to be a fursona anymore anyhow, so they both represent me equally. Draw whichever one you want. Oh and Anthony crossdressess.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Great Arceus, I really need to be on more often. Just quoting from the last few pages because I'm a lazy bum. 



Kai Lucifer said:


> Wow, I was pretty terrible back then too. I mean [this] just aaargh. And I was always kinda proud of that for some reason, probably due to it being the first group picture I drew.


OH GOD DON'T LOOK AT MY OLD ART seriously. I was living my life thinking that I was awesome back in the days, then I saw some old grouppics lying in the bottom of my drawers and *sob*. 



> IDEAL It'd be cool to make the OS comic-story-thing into an group audiobook. I got the idea from all of the voice clips that were spinning around the early pages of the old thread.


I've actually been thinking about animating it, but have no idea what program to use. I don't have Flash, and I don't know how to use it either way, so... 

But audiobooks are made of awesome and win. You have my support!



Kai Lucifer said:


> We could all narrate the bits that we're in or the bits we say. Providing of course that Spaekle/Linooney/Everyone else involved wants to and can. But if it's not, then having someone else read it is fine. Or how about people reading chapters at a time?


I'm actually planning for Spoon to not have any lines, since Spoon is a spoon, so she can narrate the not dialogue part. Which will be politically correct(?) as well, since she's the one who started this club anyway.

Although Kinova would get a ginormous speaking part...



			
				Zora said:
			
		

> ...I'm also tempted to start coloring all the pages, but THAT'S JUST ME


Do iiiiiiit



Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> I'd been thinking about everyone choosing pages to redraw, but this sounds more fun (and easier :D)


:D Why not both?



> picture


You've greatly improved, Ice! Especially the coloring -- I really love the shading on the face and neck in the largest picture. It looks realistic and really nice. The only problem you have is proportions though; the head seems a little too big compared to the rest of the body, and the ears in the bottom-left picture seem too big. Otherwise, it's great. 



RaiCH said:


> I guess seeing as I'm a new member here, I'll need to post a ref of my sonas, right? So here's a really crappy one I put together in like 20 minutes because a friend of mine needed one-
> Persona
> Pokesona (an extremely stylised Skymin/Eevee)
> Critiques on anatomy would be appreciated!


Anatomy... Not my strongest suit, but I'll try. The persona looks mostly fine; the body is proportional, as far as I can tell. The only problem, I think, is the face; the nose seems to be located too far to the right (but it's not bad enough to be bad, just a bit weird), and the eyes are pointing in different directions and look slightly awkward. The eye on our left is pointing up and to the left while the other eye is pointing straight ahead. Eyeballs generally point in the same direction, and I think it would look better if you tweak them a little. 

And your pokesona is adorable~ I don't see anything wrong with it, so yay?



			
				Arylett said:
			
		

> OScars


AHahahaha AHAHAHA HAHA HAHA HA-*shot*

Ahem. Anyone remember where the handy link list went?

And, last but not least, welcome and well come, new members! I don't care how much Castform hates that phrase, because it is awesome and I like it so too bad.


----------



## Loffyglu

RaiCH said:


> I love the way you've drawn her hair in this, it looks quite realistic~ Your anatomy is fantastic too! :)
> 
> I guess seeing as I'm a new member here, I'll need to post a ref of my sonas, right? So here's a really crappy one I put together in like 20 minutes because a friend of mine needed one-
> Persona
> Pokesona (an extremely stylised Skymin/Eevee)
> Critiques on anatomy would be appreciated!


Aaaah! Thank you so much; it's nice to hear that~ ^^ I can't really say much for your Pokesona, since I honestly know next to nothing about animal anatomy.. ||OTL It's super-adorable, though! As for your persona, though, as far as anatomy goes it's not bad~ I will say that the breasts look a bit too high up, though, and the hands are a bit small; hands are the bane of many artists' lives, though, including mine, so it's no biggie XD She looks like she's plotting to do something evil with that axe!



Pentimento said:


> Hrm, well I guess I'll post my 'sonas... Whivit is my main sona, she can be drawn anthro as well. Anthony isn't so much a fursona... a representative character...? Sort of a muse. It's hard to explain. :v But I don't really consider Whivit to be a fursona anymore anyhow, so they both represent me equally. Draw whichever one you want. Oh and Anthony crossdressess.


Ah, those look awesome! :3 I love the way you seem to draw animals, by the way; I think it's the style of it that almost reminds me of Disney..


Hm, anyway...! I said I'd post my persona, so here she is! http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae1/Loffyglu/Loffyref.png ...Yeah, got too lazy to color her in by the end of it. ||OTL So yeah. She's based on my own appearance, everything except for the outfit. :V


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Loffyglu said:


> Hm, anyway...! I said I'd post my persona, so here she is! http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae1/Loffyglu/Loffyref.png ...Yeah, got too lazy to color her in by the end of it. ||OTL So yeah. She's based on my own appearance, everything except for the outfit. :V


black hair and blue eyes? you don't see many of them- *shot*
I think that your anatomy on this is pretty impressive on this. I think that the left hand actually looks okay and that there's something awkward about the right arm, but I can't put my finger on what it is so I can't really criticise it. You aught to add some colour to it but other than that it's a good drawing and a good reference and-

is that a pentagram necklace? D:

Also, after ages of not really doing any drawing, I've finally drawn something. It's Erufuun, the Happy Cotton Bud pokemon from Black and White. Can I have some criticism on it? I'm liking the style I've done it in and want to know if I should continue using it.
[SUPERKAWAII or something!]


----------



## Loffyglu

Kai Lucifer said:


> black hair and blue eyes? you don't see many of them- *shot*
> I think that your anatomy on this is pretty impressive on this. I think that the left hand actually looks okay and that there's something awkward about the right arm, but I can't put my finger on what it is so I can't really criticise it. You aught to add some colour to it but other than that it's a good drawing and a good reference and-
> 
> is that a pentagram necklace? D:
> 
> Also, after ages of not really doing any drawing, I've finally drawn something. It's Erufuun, the Happy Cotton Bud pokemon from Black and White. Can I have some criticism on it? I'm liking the style I've done it in and want to know if I should continue using it.
> [SUPERKAWAII or something!]


Ahaha, my hair's dyed, actually... XD It's naturally brown, but since I dye it black in real life anyway..~

Thank you for the crits, by the way~ :3 I agree the right arm looks a little awkward, though; I guess it's just the way it's positioned, but I'll try to fix it if I ever get around to coloring this.

*snort* Yup, it's a pentagram necklace. |D

...FGSADSDDS AAWWWWWWW IT'S SO CUTE <33 I think you got the Pokemon style down pretty well, myself, and the coloring is pretty nice; only thing I can really suggest is, in the pencil sketch, maybe spreading the arms and legs out just a bit more if you want it to look more excited; it's totally cute, though! :D


----------



## Anomaly 54

That is the cutest sheep I have ever seen.

On an unrelated note, my Poké- and Halo-sonas are going well, I should be able to color and scan by the weekend

But my persona still sucks so...


----------



## Nemec

Loffyglu said:


> Hm, anyway...! I said I'd post my persona, so here she is! http://i952.photobucket.com/albums/ae1/Loffyglu/Loffyref.png ...Yeah, got too lazy to color her in by the end of it. ||OTL So yeah. She's based on my own appearance, everything except for the outfit. :V


It's very well proportioned, the folds are in all the right places, the hands are drawn great compared to most people(including myself), and the hair is drawn and shaded perfectly. The color choices go great, and the overall design of the outfit is really well done. :3

I think the right arm only looks awkward because if someone actually had their arm in that position and they were just standing there, it would look awkward. If you had the mouth open or something, as if explaining something, it might not look as awkward. The legs also look a little awkward. Like, the right leg looks like it's bent forward a little, but the foot is still flat on the ground. It makes that leg look slightly longer than the left leg.

And sorry Kai, but I can't see your pic because of the stupid blocker. I would imagine it looks great, though~ And should I put up my persona?

does this make up for my stupid art dump? :x


----------



## Byrus

Uh, random question: What do most of you guys use to colour your drawings? Colouring is something I'm having a lot of problems with at the moment.



Pentimento said:


> Hrm, well I guess I'll post my 'sonas... Whivit is my main sona, she can be drawn anthro as well. Anthony isn't so much a fursona... a representative character...? Sort of a muse. It's hard to explain. :v But I don't really consider Whivit to be a fursona anymore anyhow, so they both represent me equally. Draw whichever one you want. Oh and Anthony crossdressess.


....You're Whivit under a different username? Whoa, I never would've guessed. Where'd you go all that time?


----------



## Missile

Byrus said:


> Uh, random question: What do most of you guys use to colour your drawings? Colouring is something I'm having a lot of problems with at the moment.


In real life, I use regular coloring pencils, like Crayola and such. Nothing to fancy. I usually go through differnent colored pencil brands to get lighter and darker shades of colors so I can do my shading. It's good to test it out first, though.

As for on the computer, I use Corel Painter Essentials 4, and I usually use the Fine Point Pen to color in and outline, while switching shades of colors and using the blending option.


----------



## shy ♡

Byrus said:


> Uh, random question: What do most of you guys use to colour your drawings? Colouring is something I'm having a lot of problems with at the moment.
> 
> ....You're Whivit under a different username? Whoa, I never would've guessed. Where'd you go all that time?


For tradiotional or digital media? Traditional, go with prisma colours, but they're expensive. Regular coloured pencils work for me, but I don't colour traditionally much. For digital, corel painter is great, as is photoshop.

Also yeah, I'm Whivit. <<; I went uh, elsewhere on internet.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Loffyglu said:


> ...FGSADSDDS AAWWWWWWW IT'S SO CUTE <33 I think you got the Pokemon style down pretty well, myself, and the coloring is pretty nice; only thing I can really suggest is, in the pencil sketch, maybe spreading the arms and legs out just a bit more if you want it to look more excited; it's totally cute, though! :D


As I said before, I didn't finish the pencil sketch because of the anatomy issues. I just threw it on the image since it was there. Thanks for the comment, though.



Cheatmaster said:


> That is the cutest sheep I have ever seen.


That you. I assure you that it was intentional.



Byrus said:


> Uh, random question: What do most of you guys use to colour your drawings? Colouring is something I'm having a lot of problems with at the moment.


Well, for the [last] [two] drawings I've done, I've used my trusty [WHSmiths watercolour pencils] and I've gone back to using a [Uniball Eye fineliner] for outlining. Any sketchwork I do is with whatever HB pencil I can find at the time.


----------



## Frosty~

Byrus said:


> Uh, random question: What do most of you guys use to colour your drawings? Colouring is something I'm having a lot of problems with at the moment.


I don't know about traditional art, but I do all my digital colouring in Photoshop. The pen tool is fucking awesome and makes doing art with a mouse really damned easy.
I'm no good with tablets D:
...Speaking of which, I did a few doodles in a program called ArtRage during College yesterday, with a tablet. Okay, admittedly, I've used a tablet a little bit before, but I still haven't gotten to grips with it. Or the program
Also some annotated character concepts. A little lop-sided (I can generally fix this in Photoshop when I edit stuff though), and I know that neck is like, really big, but I didn't want to erase anything when the lesson was nearly over :C


----------



## Byrus

Thanks for the responses. I've got a lot of stuff to try out now. I was always sorta curious at what exactly people use, because my own art supplies are kinda all over the place. 



Pentimento said:


> Also yeah, I'm Whivit. <<; I went uh, elsewhere on internet.


 Well, I know you don't know me or anything, but I'm glad to see you back. I always enjoyed your posts.


----------



## shy ♡

Byrus said:


> Well, I know you don't know me or anything, but I'm glad to see you back. I always enjoyed your posts.


Of course I know you. You're the Byrus. I drew something for you once. ... can't remember what exactly.


----------



## Zora of Termina

I typically use whatever I can get my hands on at the moment. Generally for traditional art, I use colored pencils. The more colors in the box, the better. 
For digital art, I use Photoshop. Usually the brush tool; 5px for the outlines because I like them thick, and 13px for coloring, then I shade using Dodge and Burn tools (19px 100% hardness, still trying to get the hang of this), combined where needed with a transparent white or black brush of the same size.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Hello everyone, since I am back on the forums I might as well join this again. You know you all missed me.

As far as colouring goes, I haven't used Photoshop is literal years ever since I discovered Paint Tool SAI, which is much better for drawing, I find. And it makes very pretty smooth lines. You can find a free trial by googling it or just download the full version off a torrent site or something. I got it from a friend.

Zora, to be honest I don't ever recommend shading with burn + dodge because it makes the colouring look extremely lumpy.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

VLAD

WE MISSED YOU.

and stuff. Also, is there anyone else in the OS who still does mostly traditional art?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

THANX BB

I used to do quite a bit of traditional art but for colouring I mostly use copics which are very expensive. I don't like pencils much because I'm kind of impatient so I want broad strokes of colour.
This is something I did in pen recently: http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/251/3/1/zombie_tuesday_by_strangeweirdo-d2yb4y1.jpg


----------



## Zora of Termina

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Zora, to be honest I don't ever recommend shading with burn + dodge because it makes the colouring look extremely lumpy.


Yes but the way I used to do it made it look all blobby.
hrml.
I'll figure out something that works eventually!


----------



## shy ♡

Tbh dodge+burn is bad for multiple reasons. You have no control over the shading at all; how strong it is, which is what results in the blobby-quality, or the colours, which is why you shade at all. Just making it _darker_ isn't really... the point. The point is colours. Dodge+burn just makes it more gray or more saturated depending on the setting. :\ Play with colours. That's the point of art.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Kai Lucifer said:


> VLAD
> 
> WE MISSED YOU.
> 
> and stuff. Also, is there anyone else in the OS who still does mostly traditional art?


;;Raises hand;; Lack of a tablet makes that a necessity. Although I'm also a bit psychological about it. There's just something about... having the art physically in your hands and there being no risk of it being accidentally deleted that makes me feel better. (Sure, you could print it out... but it somehow doesn't really feel the same) Also, I still haven't really figured out a consistent style for like... digital art. Mostly, I just use digital for quick non-serious concept MS Paint doodles which I never show since everyone will be all AAAAAAH PAINT. For the occasional rare serious piece though or an avvie, I use Photoshop and uh... combine dodging and burning (don't worry! very sparse) with actually picking out the colours.

Coloured pencils just take far less time in general than a mouse, so yeah, I prefer my traditional old fashionedness.

Also, welcome back, VPLJ. Ahaha. I love your art (seriously, you are GOOD at humans especially men) and I'm glad that you've finally made a reviving.


----------



## Anomaly 54

I have finally finished my first big drawing since 2008. It took me all week, but I present to you:





Vukoon 'Salanee, Covenant Elite Minor Seperatist Elite Minor.
Normally, in doodles, he has a Needler or Plasma Rifle, but the drawing I used as a guide used Dual Energy Swords and when I put the guns in they looked....awkward. So swords it is.

Also known as: My Halo-sona. Not coloured, but you could see that (I hope)

EDIT: And whilst I'm at it, DeviantART


----------



## Zora of Termina

Pentimento said:


> Tbh dodge+burn is bad for multiple reasons. You have no control over the shading at all; how strong it is, which is what results in the blobby-quality, or the colours, which is why you shade at all. Just making it _darker_ isn't really... the point. The point is colours. Dodge+burn just makes it more gray or more saturated depending on the setting. :\ Play with colours. That's the point of art.


So... something more akin to this, rather than this?
I must say, it /was/ easier to shade sample 1 rather than sample 2, and looks marginally nicer...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> As far as colouring goes, I haven't used Photoshop is literal years ever since I discovered Paint Tool SAI, which is much better for drawing, I find. And it makes very pretty smooth lines. You can find a free trial by googling it or just download the full version off a torrent site or something. I got it from a friend.


And if you're a goodie-two-shoes like me, the only thing that happens when the trial time runs out is that you can't save or open anything, which is okay as long as you have a functional printscreen button.


----------



## Missile

Cheatmaster said:


> I have finally finished my first big drawing since 2008. It took me all week, but I present to you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vukoon 'Salanee, Covenant Elite Minor Seperatist Elite Minor.
> Normally, in doodles, he has a Needler or Plasma Rifle, but the drawing I used as a guide used Dual Energy Swords and when I put the guns in they looked....awkward. So swords it is.
> 
> Also known as: My Halo-sona. Not coloured, but you could see that (I hope)
> 
> EDIT: And whilst I'm at it, DeviantART


That is downright beautiful and I see no flaws oh my God I love this. This is just fantastic. <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Cheatmaster said:


> I have finally finished my first big drawing since 2008. It took me all week, but I present to you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vukoon 'Salanee, Covenant Elite Minor Seperatist Elite Minor.
> Normally, in doodles, he has a Needler or Plasma Rifle, but the drawing I used as a guide used Dual Energy Swords and when I put the guns in they looked....awkward. So swords it is.
> 
> Also known as: My Halo-sona. Not coloured, but you could see that (I hope)
> 
> EDIT: And whilst I'm at it, DeviantART


Extremely impressive. ;;Bows head;; Your outlines are crisp and sharp, and your shading is very good. I bow to your superior armor drawing abilities. Only thing about it that kinda bugs me is the stomach torso part. It seems sort of...  too bent over. If that makes sense at all. But seriously, nice job.


----------



## Nemec

Cheatmaster said:


> I have finally finished my first big drawing since 2008. It took me all week, but I present to you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vukoon 'Salanee, Covenant Elite Minor Seperatist Elite Minor.
> Normally, in doodles, he has a Needler or Plasma Rifle, but the drawing I used as a guide used Dual Energy Swords and when I put the guns in they looked....awkward. So swords it is.
> 
> Also known as: My Halo-sona. Not coloured, but you could see that (I hope)
> 
> EDIT: And whilst I'm at it, DeviantART


I honestly can't see anything wrong at all. I, too, bow to your wonderful drawing abilities.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Cheatmaster said:


> I have finally finished my first big drawing since 2008. It took me all week, but I present to you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vukoon 'Salanee, Covenant Elite Minor Seperatist Elite Minor.
> Normally, in doodles, he has a Needler or Plasma Rifle, but the drawing I used as a guide used Dual Energy Swords and when I put the guns in they looked....awkward. So swords it is.
> 
> Also known as: My Halo-sona. Not coloured, but you could see that (I hope)
> 
> EDIT: And whilst I'm at it, DeviantART


The only flaw that, ahem, _jumps out at me _is that the (our) right leg extends a bit too far into the viewer's face. Other than that, I love it and I especially congratulate you on haviing the patience to work on something for a week. :/


----------



## shy ♡

Zora of Termina said:


> So... something more akin to this, rather than this?
> I must say, it /was/ easier to shade sample 1 rather than sample 2, and looks marginally nicer...


Yeeep. Try using a blue-er shade, though, as an experiment, for shading, and something yellow-ish for lighting. 

Something like this.


----------



## Anomaly 54

For some reason, my scanner decided to scan my Pichusona in such a way I cannot use it at all. There for I shall just describe Pichusona for now, and do a propre pic later.

Normal Pichu, except for:
Cyan coloration where most Pichu have black (Ears, tail and neck)
Tail tends to go onto the right (Our left) side, opposite of most Pichu
Either wears a crown |\/\/| (Like that <<<) or has spikey hair showing. The crown has "PCHF" engraved on it.


----------



## Rai-CH

Sorry I haven't been very active, I was on holidays~
I have no idea how to put multiple quotes in a post but I'll try to make it clear who I'm talking to. 
(Massive wall of text ahead)

*@Crazy Linoone-* Thanks for the critiques! I didn't notice that she was looking in different directions but now that I realised she looks extremely silly XD I'll make sure that I'll double check on eye-directions next time!

*@Loffyglu-* Thanks for the critiques too! Hands are definately one of my weaker points, I can never get them to be the right size. I'll make sure to practice my hands and getting them to be proportionate though!
My persona isn't the type of person who wants to do evil stuff, she just carries the axe because it looks cool XD

*@Kai Lucifer-* Aww that Erufuun (or whatever it's called) looks adorable! I love how you've used thick lines, it makes it look cartoony :) The subtle shading looks really nice too.

*@Byrus-* I've been using Paint Tool SAI to colour my drawings recently, and touching them up in Photoshop CS3. Whenever I do traditional art, I use Faber Castel Watercolour pencils to colour. I have Prismacolours and Derwent pencils, but I don't really like how they turn out on the paper I use :/

*@Vladimir Putin's LJ-* I love the way you draw humans! The crosshatching effect you have used is really nice too, I envy those who can pull off crosshatching without it being extremely messy.

*@Cheatmaster-* That is an amazing mecha! The shading looks fantastic, you've pulled off the metallic effect really well~ The only crit I have is that the forwardmost leg looks a little bit slanted, though that could be because of your scanner making the picture crooked, I know my scanner does that quite a bit :/

*@To contribute to the current Dodge/Burn vs. Other shading techniques discussion-* While the dodge and burn tools aren't exactly the best things to use for shading, I think they do have a few good uses. The dodge tool (at a low opacity) creates some nice highlights on metallic surfaces. I also like to use these tools at varying opacities to create textures for fur-trimmed jackets, it makes quite a nice effect though I have to admit it is kind of a lazy way out of properly using different colours XD


----------



## Mai

> Vukoon 'Salanee, Covenant Elite Minor Seperatist Elite Minor.
> Normally, in doodles, he has a Needler or Plasma Rifle, but the drawing I used as a guide used Dual Energy Swords and when I put the guns in they looked....awkward. So swords it is.
> 
> Also known as: My Halo-sona. Not coloured, but you could see that (I hope)


It is awesomely awesome. I like the way you made it metallic-y. The shading's cool too. The only thing I find odd is the right leg and how it's positioned. Kind of slanted. But it's still epic.


----------



## Spoon

As always, I've been lazy and lame, so I've just updated the memberlist after a month of delay it. Regardless, it's great to see new and some old members, too. If I managed to forget, or mess up on your username on the memberlist (or if you've changed it) please correct me.

 Also, Kai Lucifer has taken up the role of threadmin. So you can also go to him if you need clarification on OS activities and matters. 

 [/short post]


----------



## Saith

Harr I didn't come back.
But now I am.
Ehhhhmm.

Cheat Master - I love the shading. As has been said a lot, now, there's something with the right leg. I think, to me at least, it looks like it stretched all the way out, while I'm guessing it's supposed to be bent.

Ice - I still like the comic, and I like the profile of the glasses guy. : D

Uh, I'll post my 'sona later tonight, or tomorrow, kay.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Spoon said:


> Also, Kai Lucifer has taken up the role of threadmin. So you can also go to him if you need clarification on OS activities and matters.


I genuinely almost clicked the edit button instead of the quote button.

So, I'm gonna get to work on some threadmin-ny things now. Like updating the reference list and linking it to the first page.

Also, I think I've changed my mind about ArtMo. I'm going in~


----------



## Frosty~

Kai Lucifer said:


> Also, I think I've changed my mind about ArtMo. I'm going in~


Eep. I don't know if I can manage that. Not only am I still a little ways off finishing Death Note mode, 31 pictures in a month is a little too much, now that I can actually draw properly.
Maybe I'll do some doodles but no srs art :C


----------



## Missile

Spoon said:


> Also, Kai Lucifer has taken up the role of threadmin.


*waves banner* HOORAY FOR KAI! :D HE'S THE THREADMIN! <3

*throws confetti everywhere and random drawings* :'D







Crappy drawing is crappy. D: IT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE A TISSUE. I SOWWY KAI.


----------



## Saith

D'awwwwwwwwww :'O

Oh and mysona.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

So guys, I've thought of something fun for us all to do. [Zora created an OC!TvTrope meme] and I was thinking about doing it until I realised that I probably don't have 10 original characters. And then I thought "Why not do it with the Obsessive Scribblers!" So here's what I propose:
-Ten people offer up themselves and their favourite trope and then draw themselves in whatever trope they're coupled with. We then put it together and upload it to deviantART.
-Alternatively, after people are coupled with whatever trope they're given, we then decide on which part of the meme we want to draw.

[TvTropes here]

[Oh yeah, and here's a reference (finally).]


----------



## Zora of Termina

*offers self*
It _is_ my meme after all. :3c


----------



## Kai Lucifer

And what trope would you like to put forward, Miss Zora?


----------



## Green

She's married, you know.


----------



## Zora of Termina

I'll put forth Stalker With A Crush, thank you. <3


----------



## Green

I think I'm Slasher Smile :]


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Saith said:


> D'awwwwwwwwww :'O
> 
> Oh and mysona.


Ha ha, it looks like that one game I don't play. Phoenix Wright. The shoulders are a bit bumpy though, they... don't really look all that natural. Arms seem to thick for a thinnish torso and the torso seems too long for the small legs. I do like that expression though, ahaha. It's so pleasantly unpleasant! But good job, on submitting your sona!



Kai Lucifer said:


> So guys, I've thought of something fun for us all to do. [Zora created an OC!TvTrope meme] and I was thinking about doing it until I realised that I probably don't have 10 original characters. And then I thought "Why not do it with the Obsessive Scribblers!" So here's what I propose:
> -Ten people offer up themselves and their favourite trope and then draw themselves in whatever trope they're coupled with. We then put it together and upload it to deviantART.
> -Alternatively, after people are coupled with whatever trope they're given, we then decide on which part of the meme we want to draw.
> 
> [TvTropes here]
> 
> [Oh yeah, and here's a reference (finally).]


First off, whooo, Kai's threadmin! I think you'll do a good job. ^^

I'd do that, but... I've prohibited myself from going on TVTropes because I really get unhealthily addicted and spend like 17 hours with 20 tabs open whenever I even try to go on ONE page. (yes, this has happened before, and twice) So gonna resist the urge... but everyone else, have fun!

Oh and nice picture, Kai, very nice. Nice to see some more traditional art, ahaha, I don't see enough of it nowadays. You pulled off that pose pretty good, it looks like something that would've been easy to screw up. I especially like your knees, they are really good and have appropriate folds. Expressions are cool too! Only issue I have is the outstretching arm on both you and Waterdude, it looks a bit too... straight. But otherwise, nicely done.

In the meantime, I'll announce that since it seems most people have got their 'sonas in... I really don't have much more that I can procrastinate on! And since Nanowrimo will be coming up soon and people will be busy with that... and then after that Draw Month... well, then... *I've decided that I will be commencing the OScars in exactly ONE WEEK, ON OCTOBER 10TH.* Why one week? I've gotta make preparations and what not, make sure it's totally perfect. Unless anyone else has any objections with this date and thinks another one would be appropriate?



St. Christopher said:


> She's married, you know.


You married her too? You are a player.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Zora of Termina said:


> I'll put forth Stalker With A Crush, thank you. <3





St. Christopher said:


> I think I'm Slasher Smile :]


Oh my, I can see this becoming amazing already. Hm, lets see . . . I'll put myself in now along with [Did you just punch out Cthulu?]. It rolls off the tongue~



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> First off, whooo, Kai's threadmin! I think you'll do a good job. ^^
> 
> I'd do that, but... I've prohibited myself from going on TVTropes because I really get unhealthily addicted and spend like 17 hours with 20 tabs open whenever I even try to go on ONE page. (yes, this has happened before, and twice) So gonna resist the urge... but everyone else, have fun!
> 
> Oh and nice picture, Kai, very nice. Nice to see some more traditional art, ahaha, I don't see enough of it nowadays. You pulled off that pose pretty good, it looks like something that would've been easy to screw up. I especially like your knees, they are really good and have appropriate folds. Expressions are cool too! Only issue I have is the outstretching arm on both you and Waterdude, it looks a bit too... straight. But otherwise, nicely done.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll announce that since it seems most people have got their 'sonas in... I really don't have much more that I can procrastinate on! And since Nanowrimo will be coming up soon and people will be busy with that... and then after that Draw Month... well, then... *I've decided that I will be commencing the OScars in exactly ONE WEEK, ON OCTOBER 10TH.* Why one week? I've gotta make preparations and what not, make sure it's totally perfect. Unless anyone else has any objections with this date and thinks another one would be appropriate?


Thank you! I'll do my best to keep the OS up to date and in order. :D

Thank you again, I'd go digital but it's just not working out. I'd rather use a program that makes lineart neat and tidy than have to redraw the same line over fifty times to do exactly the same thing. But I've sorta figured out how to use my watercolours now and I've been having fun with them. I want to try out markers somepoint, but they cost money, which I'm saving for MCM.
As for the over-straightness of the arms, I can see what you mean. I probably aught to have put in some folds to give the sleeve a bit more texture. 

Thank you yet again! I completely forgot about the OScars, I can't wait now~


----------



## Missile

Kai Lucifer said:


> So guys, I've thought of something fun for us all to do. [Zora created an OC!TvTrope meme] and I was thinking about doing it until I realised that I probably don't have 10 original characters. And then I thought "Why not do it with the Obsessive Scribblers!" So here's what I propose:
> -Ten people offer up themselves and their favourite trope and then draw themselves in whatever trope they're coupled with. We then put it together and upload it to deviantART.
> -Alternatively, after people are coupled with whatever trope they're given, we then decide on which part of the meme we want to draw.
> 
> [TvTropes here]
> 
> [Oh yeah, and here's a reference (finally).]


We talked about it. :D I'm being Badazz Princess. :D

YES. <3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*presses random button on TvTropes*

Me with a Tome Of Eldritch Lore.

Kai, that pose is epicwinsauce, by the way.


----------



## shy ♡

Hrr, I think Black Comedy works for me. Or at least I can't think of a trope that works better.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Whoo, that's six people already! Just four more and we can start drawing!

Note that you will most likely /not/ get paired with your trope of choice. eg. Zora's trope will be slot one, Saith's slot 2 etc. , meaning that Saith will end up with Did you just punch out Cthulu (what fun :D) and Pentimento will get Slasher Smile.


----------



## ....

I'll do this too~

Mine is Attention Deficit... Ooh, Shiny!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I'm torn between Cunning Linguist and CommieNazis. They both fit my personality so well. I suppose the latter would be more fun to draw though so let's use that one.

As for a persona, uhhh I just draw myself, so these are all me.


----------



## Coloursfall

Oh man I so want in. yes.

Nightmare Fetishist for me ;D

Also my new fursona, and my human self, for reference~


----------



## Saith

Wait, I entered?
Welp, I guess Affably Evil'll do~


----------



## Anomaly 54

My sona
This trope should be easy


----------



## Rai-CH

This meme sounds awesome, but I think I've just missed out on being a part of it D:


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Saith said:


> Wait, I entered?
> Welp, I guess Affably Evil'll do~


I assumed you had since you posted a link to a trope, but if you don't want to, then that's fine. If that's the case, then RaiCH can join.

RIGHT so, for the time being, we have:
1) Zora
2) Saith (possibly RaiCH)
3) Kai
4) Moonwalker
5) Blastoise
6) Pentimento
7) Mawile
8) Vlad
9) Kat
10) Cheatmaster

along with the following memes:
1) Stalker with a crush
2) Affably evil (possibly whatever trope RaiCH chooses)
3) Did you just punch out Cthulu
4) Badass Princess
5) Tome of Eldritch Lore
6) Black Comedy
7) Attention Deficit
8) Commie nazis
9) Nightmare Fetishist
10) Laser Blade

So, looking at the meme, the couples are:
Zora as a Commie Nazi (oh dear)
Saith (possibly RaiCH) Punching Out Cthulu (oh yes)
Kai as a Nightmare Fetishist . . . (oh VERY dear)
Moonwalker with Black Comedy (that could be interesting)
Blastoise with a Laser Blade (vOv)
Pentimento as Affably evil (or whatever RaiCH chooses)
Mawile as a Stalker with a Crush (could be interesting too)
Vlad as a Badass Princess (i don't need slash goggles to see the ensuing faggotry)
Kat with a Tome of Eldritch Lore (hmm)
Cheatmaster as an Attention Deficit. (hahaha, oh this will be good)

So, how are we going to sort out who's drawing what? Do people want to draw themselves, or their selected trope, or by random selection again, or shall we just say what panel we each want to draw?

Also, I intend to tag anyone in the OS who isn't doing this so you'll all get a chance to do it anyway. :D


----------



## Zora of Termina

I say we put our names into a random generator, and whatever number they come up should be the panel they get to draw.

Also
Commie Nazi Zora and Badass Princess Vlad. 
I can't help but think this would be a wonderful TV show.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Zora of Termina said:


> Also
> Commie Nazi Zora and Badass Princess Vlad.
> I can't help but think this would be a wonderful TV show.


Who _wouldn't_? (with guest star dannichu)

What does everybody else think about the method we use to determine who draws what?


----------



## Saith

Random sounds good to me~


----------



## Anomaly 54

But I already have an attention defict, I don't want another one :(


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Random would be nice.

i want a real laser sword now


----------



## Green

I posted mine last page. :U


----------



## ....

I wanna draw myself~


----------



## Missile

Mini Moonwalker, the always happy, peppy girl, the person who loves everyone, the person who adores cute and cuddly things, has to draw black comedy?

_This is going to freaking rock. <3_


----------



## Rai-CH

Well, I'm not quite sure whether I'm actually participating or not but I'm all for randomising who draws what, I think it'll add to the fun~

How all these match-ups are working out are fantastic by the way. Mainly with Vlad being the badass princess and Zora the commie nazi. Seeing Kai as a nightmare fetishist also sounds highly amusing :)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Well, a majority of people seem to want it to be random, so lets do that. I'll have it all sorted out by the end of today.

Also, looking at the nightmare fetishist article, I can see how it would work for me. Highly gory, bloody crime scene + me being all detective-y. :D


----------



## ....

Can I draw myself, though, and maybe all the others would be random?

I have the _perfect_ idea in mind.


----------



## Kinova

lolololo look at what the cat dragged in! Why, it's lazycakes. I'm around guys, I swear.

Really looking forward to the OScars! I've kind of forgotten the rules we decided on in the end but that's what the opening ceremony is for, riiiight? If it still involves groupics then it will be very exciting to see what we get by the end of the event!

Let's see, recent pictures... I see some sonas. Saith, the expression on your persona is quite entertaining, I have to say. The effect you've done on the hair looks quite well done as well. The shoulders are quite a bit wider than the pelvis area so it's a little disproportionate, but the colouring is good and purple makes everything better. :D

Cheatmaster, your sona must have taken you AAAGES it's so detailed and pfft. The shading is really good (the whiter patches give an armour-y feel, though there could be some sharper areas where it's caught the light) and basically the whole design is pretty fantastic. Should be interesting(!) to attempt in groupics, too.

Oh, I would also be very up for an audiobook type thingity. The Spoon-as-narrator thing sounds like it would work, too.


----------



## Anomaly 54

Kinova said:


> Cheatmaster, your sona must have taken you AAAGES it's so detailed and pfft. The shading is really good (the whiter patches give an armour-y feel, though there could be some sharper areas where it's caught the light) and basically the whole design is pretty fantastic. Should be interesting(!) to attempt in groupics, too.


Sixteen hours spread across seven days.

Yeeaaah I might try to scan my Pichu-Sona again sometime.

And my Persona, once I get around to drawing it, and then I still have my Star Wars sona.....god, I have too many sonas.


----------



## Byrus

You guys have cool sonas... The only ones I've ever really had is a gun toting Houndoom (what) and brainy blob monster that was more of a joke than anything. I need to come up with a new one.



> Mini Moonwalker, the always happy, peppy girl, the person who loves everyone, the person who adores cute and cuddly things, has to draw black comedy?


 All of the match-ups are cool, but I'm really in love with this one.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm just sort of popping in to say that due to the fact that I'm hosting the OScars, I probably won't be actually entering anything or taking part as I believe it would be sort of unfair, so maybe... it would make more sense for me to draw up the trophies instead of Mhalsy. What does everyone think of that?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

What is this why is the thread growing like whoa without me?

Just popping in to say that, yes, I am alive. I would post some artstuffs, but since my parents are not exactly happy with the idea of my scanning pictures when I should be studying, I don't have anything to share. 

About the really old discussion topic: I do draw traditional art, but I usually don't color them because I'm a lazy bum. I use these really old color pencils (I think the brand name starts with a T and has a few "o"s in it, but I don't remember) to color, and they're really nice. Way better than crayola ones, at least. I usually ink with random inky pens I picked up from the ground and stashed away for inking purposes specifically, and since I don't use them often, I don't run out of ink. 

I can't wait for Badass Princess Vlad. That is going to be the _bestest picture ever. _

And, durr, OScars. Whatever's fine with me, really. Although you're going to have to think up an awesome theme, Arylett!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

@Linoone: The theme's already settled! OS group pictures... although... that does give me an... idea... bwahahaharharhar. I won't say it, you guys will see.


----------



## Rai-CH

I know everyone's probably caught up with schoolwork, OScars, the meme thing and all other stuff, but I kinda need help on one of my recent drawings:

Here (linked because it's kinda massive and I don't want to stretch the page or make anyone have to scroll heaps)

I've tried redrawing it like a zillion times, looked at different references and tutorials, and even attempted to use my dad as a model but I cannot get that hand right at all!
He's meant to look shocked/surprised so I tried to emphasize his expression (because I suck at those) by giving him a little hand gesture, but I can't make it look natural. Would anyone be able to redline for me? Also any crits on the rest of the picture would be greatly appreciated! :)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Well guys, I've used a random number generator and I've got the final list of who's drawing what for this art meme (just got to add a few more references but shhhh). It is as follows.


> Zora is drawing Cheatmaster as an Attention Deficit
> Saith is drawing Pentimento as Affably evil
> Kai is drawing Zora as a Commie Nazi
> Moonwalker is drawing Saith Punching Out Cthulu
> Blastoise is drawing Moonwalker with Black Comedy
> Pentimento is drawing Kat with a Tome of Eldritch Lore
> Mawile is drawing herself as a Stalker with a Crush
> Vlad is drawing Kai as a Nightmare Fetishist
> Kat is drawing Vlad as a Badass Princess
> Cheatmaster is drawing Blastoise with a Laser Blade


So, I suppose everyone can get started on their drawings now and-

. . .


> Vlad is drawing Kai as a Nightmare Fetishist


I really should have seen this coming.


----------



## Saith

Welp, best get to it~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Hahaha, I hope I won't draw something creepy/uncomfortable OH WELL


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I won't hold it against you if you do.


----------



## Zora of Termina

...I gotta draw that thing?
Well it's practice, I suppose. *gets to work*


----------



## shy ♡

Is there a reference for Kat? And just so Saith doesn't have to go looking, here is Pentimento. Affably evil fits it oddly well.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Yeah, there is. I'm just a lazy bastard and haven't put it on the reference page yet.


Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> As for Sona refs... hmm, I have like. Three. xD use whichever: Pokemon, Male Fursona, Female Fursona.





Big Red Cherry Bomb said:


> Also my new fursona, and my human self, for reference~


There's a few to help out. Use whichever, I guess, unless they want a specific one used.


----------



## Saith

Pentimento said:


> Is there a reference for Kat? And just so Saith doesn't have to go looking, here is Pentimento. Affably evil fits it oddly well.


Haah I've sort of already used this one. It's pretty affable. : D

EDIT: I'm also sort of finished.


----------



## Zora of Termina

And here's my bit for the meme. :3


----------



## Anomaly 54

Ahaghkajjhgksahgfa time diferences suck. I'll get right on it.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Here's Mini Moonwaker's bit.


----------



## Coloursfall

Eep, okay I'll get on this ASAP, I just have some banner sets to do first~


----------



## ....

I got really lazy and gave the stalkee short hair. It's either gender, by the way. >.>


----------



## Littlestream

I would like to join, as this is an awesome club full of people just like me who draw on every scrap of paper they see!

You seem to want to see your members' personas, but since I don't have one, here is an OC I made that can represent me.http://picasaweb.google.com/104034795617837775344/Manga#5525946903091849682

And I'm currently wondering if I should do something for this meme you are all doing, but I have no clue what TV Tropes is. I'm a bit behind on that sort of thing...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

[Okay guys, this is what I've got so far]
I am aware that the left hand is backwards but I only realised it _after_ I'd lined it.

please don't kill me for putting you in a dress zora


----------



## shy ♡

Meme version and full size.

And I know exactly how long it took! I listened to the entire Legally Blonde soundtrack which means it took exactly 1 hour and 14 minutes.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Whoooa, you did that in over an hour? That's impressive as hell. I don't know how long mine is taking me but I'm certain it's more than yours.


----------



## shy ♡

Yeah, it's rather quick work for me, not overly detailed or anything so I didn't spend too much time on it. :V


----------



## Coloursfall

Pentimento said:


> Meme version and full size.
> 
> And I know exactly how long it took! I listened to the entire Legally Blonde soundtrack which means it took exactly 1 hour and 14 minutes.


I...I think I love you. That's so gorgeous.

(now if i could get my part done... *stares angrily at tablet* work, you)


----------



## Rai-CH

Rai-CH said:


> I know everyone's probably caught up with schoolwork, OScars, the meme thing and all other stuff, but I kinda need help on one of my recent drawings:
> 
> Here (linked because it's kinda massive and I don't want to stretch the page or make anyone have to scroll heaps)
> 
> I've tried redrawing it like a zillion times, looked at different references and tutorials, and even attempted to use my dad as a model but I cannot get that hand right at all!
> He's meant to look shocked/surprised so I tried to emphasize his expression (because I suck at those) by giving him a little hand gesture, but I can't make it look natural. Would anyone be able to redline for me? Also any crits on the rest of the picture would be greatly appreciated! :)


I'm just quoting this again because I'd love it if anyone could help me out, I really want to finish this picture and the only thing stopping me is the fact that I cannot draw hands D:

I'll edit this with comments on everyone's pictures they've recently drawn, but I have to get on with the homework i've been putting off first. and here are the comments! :)
*@Saith-* aah you've drawn Wivit so cutely! I love her pleased expression as she blows up the world, and the moon's "oh noes!" expression. However, I think the front legs are a little bit off, I'm not quite sure if a dog's feet can point in different directions like that.

*@Zora of Termina-* I think you've achieved the impossible by making a massive killer alien insanely adorable 8D It is a little bit hard to see all the details of Cheatmaster's Sona, but that's probably because of your sketchy style~

*@Blastoise-* I love the way you've shaded this picture, it's so bright! The colours you've chosen are lovely too. Though I think the picture would be a bit better if you added Mini Moonwalker's body, she looks kinda weird as a floating head (unless you just wanted to draw her head. If that's the case then just ignore everything I've just said.)

*@Mawile-* Your style is very cute, I like the simplicity of it :) I think you may have forgotten to colour in the stalker's skin though! S/he does look alright with uncoloured skin so it's ok if you choose not to change it.

*@Littlestream-* Your little character is very cute! A little word of warning though, by the looks of it, you can see the pencils lines from another drawing. Try to make your pencils lines quite light so then when you erase them, you don't see the previous marks :)

*@Kai Lucifer-* This picture is amusing as hell, it's pretty much how I envisioned a CommieNazi!Zora to look like X) I love your shading style too! I'd give you some crits on the anatomy, but I believe Arylett beat me to the punch~

*@Pentimento-* Wow, I love the colours used in this! Lineless is quite a hard technique to do, but you've certainly pulled it off. I can't believe this took you an hour to do, it looks like it would have taken days. I envy your speed painting skills :)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

@Rai: All right! I'll get to it. The guy's got a big of a big head, disproportionate to the body, first of all. Same with the one hugging him. I'd recommend a few more folds on the clothes if you wanna go for some realisticness. Oh and the huggy person's face is a bit... lacking in the forehead department. Needs more of a forehead. Other than that though, I don't see a whole lot wrong! Good job, you pulled off the actual hugging quite well.

Oh and welcomes to LittleStream! You don't really have to do the meme, I'm not doing it. It's just something everyone's doing right now. Like your character too! Ahaha. 

Also, everyone... IT BEGINS. THE OScars ARE RIGHT HERE.

EDITED TO INCLUDE QUICK TIRED COMMENTS:

Pentimento's drawing of FMC's sona is absolutely stunning. I love it, nice colouring and texture. Kai's is also awesome and he knows what I think of it. Mawile's is quite cute. Zorielle's is insane to have this BIG TOUGH ALIEN MAN and then it's like d'awww cuteness. But I love the way she pulled it off. Saith's is... awesomely cute and I love the background, ahaha. Blastoise's has a neat background as well and improvements in shading. Overall, everyone's done quite good, I think!

...Now I'm going to go to bed finally. I'm dead tired. It's like nearly 4 AM here.


----------



## shy ♡

Hrhrhr your compliments are the best. :D makes me want to post here more and get more egoboosts.


----------



## ....

Rai-CH said:


> *@Mawile-* Your style is very cute, I like the simplicity of it :) I think you may have forgotten to colour in the stalker's skin though! S/he does look alright with uncoloured skin so it's ok if you choose not to change it.


Yeah, I did forget~


----------



## Missile

WAIT WAIT WAIT

DON'T KILL ME I HAVE THE PICTURE.

Here it is, though it needs resizing.

Let's just all agree that Mini Moonwalker cannot draw humans flying through the air trying to punch out a cute purple giant salamander and go home. :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

ASDFGHJKLPFFFAHAHAHAHAAAAA~ That is utterly fantastic in _every_ sense. You just got some serious awesome points from me!


----------



## Missile

D'aww why thank you. :D 

SAITH HAS GLOW-ISH EYES. :D GLOWING EYES ARE THE BEST <3


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

...Mooncheetah, you've done it. That is so awesome. The expressions are perfect and the background is just... HIYAAAAH WAAAAAAHTAAAAH! Which is my weird way of saying that it is totally awesome and yes yes yes, I approve massively.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> The expressions are perfect and the background is just... HIYAAAAH WAAAAAAHTAAAAH!


and Salamander is all like RAWR ARGHLBARGHL o[O and Saith is all like YAAAAAHHH! D:<
I'm not normally like this, I swear.


----------



## Missile

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> ...Mooncheetah, you've done it. That is so awesome. The expressions are perfect and the background is just... HIYAAAAH WAAAAAAHTAAAAH! Which is my weird way of saying that it is totally awesome and yes yes yes, I approve massively.


Thank you Armadillolett <3 And I do approve of the way you approve massively of my picture. MOONLETT SISTAS *shot* <3



Kai Lucifer said:


> and Salamander is all like RAWR ARGHLBARGHL o[O and Saith is all like YAAAAAHHH! D:<
> I'm not normally like this, I swear.


They are in epic!battle, so they must be like 'RAWR DKFFJFNFHENFEIFNF'' AND 'AYAAAHHHHHHH D:<'.

:D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I've slightly changed the outlines on my piece, not sure if any of you guys needed to know... [*]


----------



## Kai Lucifer

So, who wants to see what I've done with the meme so far? If people want to I can export it as it is to give everyone a sneaky peek.

By the way, everything that everyone's submitted so far is fantasmic!


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Randomly popping in to say... 

What is this awesomeness?! TVTropes + OS... Really hilarious (and awesome) pictures you guys've drawn here! 

@Rai-CH: What Arylett said, mostly: the heads are too big, which is probably causing the hands to look wonky, since the proportions aren't right. Shrink their heads a bit and it should look a lot better. The poses are perfect -- you can really see that Denmark is surprised, and there's nothing wrong with the hands. And about Ice's forehead... I think it's because you shaped his head a bit funnily. The back of his head is a bit too long, and his forehead needs to protrude out a bit more. More folds in Denmark's coat, where Ice's hand is, would be nice. Also, really minor nick-pick: I don't think Ice's sideburns are that long.


----------



## Rai-CH

@Arylett Dawnsborough and Crazy Linoone- Thank you for the critiques! :) I've made their heads smaller and added some more clothing folds (except they're extremely messy). Does this look any better?
Link to picture here~
(I'm aware I need to fix Denmark's nose and chin, I kinda rushed that bit)

@Mini Moonwalker- Oh god that is so cute and awesome :D I love their poses and expressions!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Heeey, lookin' nice! The folds are much improved, and really are in all the right places. I commend you for your improvement.


----------



## Missile

Rai-CH said:


> @Mini Moonwalker- Oh god that is so cute and awesome :D I love their poses and expressions!


Thank you for the egoboost. :D But no, seriously, thanks! Glad you like it~


----------



## Littlestream

It seems I only want to draw when I have things I should be doing instead of drawing. That is the reason for my lack of participation since I joined. I have actually had time to draw, and I didn't feel like it.
Anyway, Rai-CH, I love the way you draw folds in clothing. It's very realistic. And the picture has a lot of emotion, too.
Mini Moonwalker, your picture is really funny, and the salamander is cute!
Everyone's pictures for the meme are wonderful, you're making me wish that I was doing it, too! Maybe I'll do something like it tomorrow...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I'm really sorry, this will look rude but I'm on the clock here so ERRR someone requested a redline a while back so here it is
http://i53.tinypic.com/24wsu84.jpg
I added some tears because iirc there were some on the original sketch? arghhh I'm sorry this is so rushed :( I hope it is a little bit helpful
edit: I made the arms too short on the tall guy, I know, sorry!


----------



## Rai-CH

omg Vlad that is awesome thanks for your help :) /saves picture for reference
Now I wish I didn't start colouring last night because now I'm almost done and I don't want to undo hours of work to fix everything up. I'll make sure to keep all your tips in mind for next time!


----------



## shy ♡

OKAY. I post here now.







I'm posting here because I'm seriously begging you guys to crit/redline this. Uhm I just want it to be as good as I can possibly make it. The guy is meant to be Chris Colfer. I tried to uh, portray him as well as I could. :[ Halp.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I can try my best to help, Pentimento, I'll redline it as soon as my tablet gets working again (which should be like. In an hour or two).
edit: I mean I'm not sure I can say anything about the trusty and noble steed because I'm bad at animals and it looks super but I'll do my best with the human despite my mediocre Anna-Tommies :(


----------



## shy ♡

Yesss I wasn't really expecting much on the llama, just on Chris |D I mostly know what I'm doing with the quadrupeds ahaha. But a redline from you would be greeaaatly appreciated!


----------



## ninjar-pirate

U-um.... H-hello everyone! I just joined on Kai-Lucifer's recommendation.
S-so, uh... I'm ninjar-pirate/Charley/ninjar/pirate/NP/Ninpin....Well lets leave it at that, I have too many nicknames... O uO;;
Um, as a reference, there's my current DA ID below...








And then an actual photo for proper reference... though I always draw my hair wrong because I suck.

LOL it's like an IRL of my ID


So...
yeah, hi!!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

You look kinda like a girl at my school!

Welcome.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Welcome Ninjar! I think you look nice. :3 GLASSES GIRLS UNIIITTTE!

I also like your ID! It's cute, ahaha. And the shading is so crisp on the hair and realistic. I like your style thus far.


----------



## ninjar-pirate

I definitely think I'm going to like it here!!



			
				Blastoise said:
			
		

> You look kinda like a girl at my school!
> 
> Welcome.


I don't go to school anymore - I was in 6th Form, but I quit. > u<;;
Nice to meet you!



			
				Arylett Dawnsborough said:
			
		

> Welcome Ninjar! I think you look nice. :3 GLASSES GIRLS UNIIITTTE!
> 
> I also like your ID! It's cute, ahaha. And the shading is so crisp on the hair and realistic. I like your style thus far.


Yes! Megane, ftw!
Thank-you! My chibi style is not as polished as my main style, so I'm still playing about with colouring styles. Aaaand I just noticed I forgot to shade the skin. Oops.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

ninjar-pirate said:


> I definitely think I'm going to like it here!!


Oh believe me, you will~

To raise a topic of conversation, how would you describe your personal art style?
I'd say that mine probably takes as much from anime/manga as it does from Dannichu, just a lot slower and perhaps a bit better in anatomy, heh~

Also, how much would you say your art has improved over the last few years? Personally, I can see a huge improvement in my own work and I'm rather proud of what I'm currently doing. I'm sure that the same could be said for everyone, though.

One last note, the last drawings needed for the meme are Vlad's, Cheatmaster's and BRCB's. Please get them done soon~


----------



## Green

My drawings tend to be sketchy, and later I outline in permanent marker. Then the drawing goes missing for a while.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Kai Lucifer said:


> Oh believe me, you will~
> 
> To raise a topic of conversation, how would you describe your personal art style?
> I'd say that mine probably takes as much from anime/manga as it does from Dannichu, just a lot slower and perhaps a bit better in anatomy, heh~
> 
> Also, how much would you say your art has improved over the last few years? Personally, I can see a huge improvement in my own work and I'm rather proud of what I'm currently doing. I'm sure that the same could be said for everyone, though.
> 
> One last note, the last drawings needed for the meme are Vlad's, Cheatmaster's and BRCB's. Please get them done soon~


My style is... well, I try to be... pseudo-realistic with some cartoonish traits and stylization put in. Someone told me that my style was sort of realistic. Except I fail at it significantly more than Blazhy. I think they're kinda right. Particularly my humans. My non-humans are less so... but I'm not really sure how to describe it. Lots of anatomy fail in humans really.  My style isn't something I can really compare to other peoples' styles because I haven't really seen a lot like it. At least, I don't think. I'm not sure, I can't describe my own style probably because it's mine. I guess it's just... Arylett-style.

As for the last question... I think I've improved bounds and loads since I started drawing humans. They helped me a lot with everything. Even though I still... am rather limited in my drawings... and fail horrendously at dynamic poses and movement. At least they look nicer, though, and better proportioned with better colours... still could use a lot of work though.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

I guess I learned a lot of anatomy and stuff from a book I got once from a library. Other than that, I guess my 'style' is kind of... traditional western? I mean, my eyes are anime-ish but other than that I don't do a lot of spiky hair or, ermm, spiky hair.

My digital style keeps veering around wildly like a dog at a Drop Food on the Floor contest, though!


----------



## shy ♡

I think online artists tend to overemphasize the importance of style. Really, seriously, it isn't what you think it is. Professional artists work years at developing their styles, and often have multiple styles which they use at different times for different reasons, or work on new ones because they tire of the old ones. (Think of pointillism or cubism etc. or extreme styles like Van Gogh's colours or Picasso in general; Picasso is actually the perfect example because he worked through so many styles.) Online people tend to think 'OMG I MUST HAVE A STYLE OR I AM NOT A PERSON!!!' which is just ridiculous. :|

Personally I don't think I have a set style. I draw whatever I want to however I want to. If I want to draw something very cartoony, I do, and if I want to draw something realistic, I do. Yep.


----------



## blazheirio889

Like Arylett, I draw in a pseudo-realistic style. I focus mainly on colour and texture, but I'm trying to learn anatomy now. 

About improvement... well, suffice to say that I cringe when I look back in my dA gallery xD; I have a ways to go but I'm very satisfied with my progress!


----------



## ninjar-pirate

Oh man, I have no idea what my 'style' would be classed as. I agree with Pentimento, though. My chibi style tends to be big eyes, and cuteness all around, yet my regular style is... I don't know, I guess semi-realistic? I try to draw with a basic knowledge of anatomy (but sometimes that fails) and then I try to... I don't know, elongate it a little? I just like how it looks, that's all. @ u@;;

Oh man, improvement wise... I came across some old school books from when I was about 11-12. The stuff in there made me want to cry!! I'm so glad I looked up human anatomy and drawing it at 15!!


----------



## shy ♡

:| Knowledge of anatomy isn't part of one's style. That's like saying knowledge of grammar is part of your writing style.


----------



## ninjar-pirate

Not a part of one's style, no, but having a grasp of it will allow you to create a style for yourself. That was the point I was trying to make, sorry if it wasn't clear!


----------



## Frosty~

Hai Ninjar :o

Uhh, style? I take inspiration from anime, but I try not to let it dominate too much. The closest thing to compare it to would be Death Note, I guess, because it's clearly still manga style but of a more realistic variety.

And ugh oh god improvement.
I get this the worst because I draw an on-going comic meaning I can't just bury the older stuff for no-one else to see because it's essential for the story ;_;
Arghhh, why couldn't I have waited till I could draw properly to start it D:


----------



## Rai-CH

I guess my style is like a mix between anime and cartoony. I don't draw those giant stereotypical anime eyes, but my style is and always has been influenced by anime. I've recently tried to take on a more cartoony style, but I just can't get out of the drawing style that's been cemented in my brain for the past 10 years :| I think I have improved over the years with developing a style that's less generic but my anatomy and shading techniques are still pretty crap. I have been practicing though, but the fact that I have no confidence in my art and I hate everything I draw is probably a huge problem and whats hidering me from improving. Curse you over critical mind! XD

Anyway, I did get around to finishing that picture. I attempted to fix Denmark's face and expression (editing everything else would have been too hard with the amount that I had to redraw and recolour) but I think i made it worse :x
Here.

And welcome Ninjar-pirate! Your art style is very cute :)


----------



## Missile

Euh, I try to be realistic-cartoonish. I try anime every once and a while. I don't really have a set style - I'm always trying out something else. I use the Chibi Style every once and a while, but I never just stick with it. I'm sort of a mixture, you could say?


----------



## Worst Username Ever

My style would be... cartoonish with a touch of anime? I drew anime before, and though it's gradually turning more cartoonish, I still have kept some of the style from it... though much better than some years ago, I think. I looked at pictures from... liek a year ago and had to lol at the horribleness.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I tried to make my style more.... stylistic, I suppose you could say that, but it failed epically and now it's just some sort of very simplistic, cartoonish, thing. I mean, it's not even anime-style because my art-style is too simple and chibi-like, even though I can't actually draw chibis. 

:/ I dunno either.

Just to think, the only reason I started drawing humans was due to this club!


----------



## Cloudsong

If I wanted to join, how would I go about doing that...? *is slightly intimidated xD..*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

SkyAngel said:


> If I wanted to join, how would I go about doing that...? *is slightly intimidated xD..*


Like this: 

'You are now a part of the Obsessive Scribblers. Got any art to show off?


----------



## Cloudsong

YAY!!! Only those drawings that I posted in the Legendary Beast Pack group and maybe a dozen sketches that I've been too lazy to scan, but I'll scan soon xD.. I've just started drawing, really, so I have no clue what I'm doing...and I'm absolutely hopeless when it comes to shading ;_;


----------



## Missile

Yay, welcome Sky! <3 If you want some tips on shading (my shading has improved a lot :D) you could just PM or VM me, and I'll give you some help~


----------



## Cloudsong

Okay, thanks ^.^ I might end up doing that if I can't figure it out for myself xD..


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Since a few people have been confused about how to join the OS before, I'm gonna add something to the first post

Now that we've hit the month of November, I think it's time to raise the discussion of the third annual *ArtMo*, the OS' response to NaNo. For those who don't know, *National Art Month*, often abbreviated to ArtMo is an annual event started by the OS that takes part in December where we attempt to draw 31 images, one for each day of the month. 

Who's going to take part this year and do you have any ideas as to what you're going to draw? I'll try if I'm not bamboozled with college work over december but I've not got any ideas in mind yet, though they'll probably be either GenV pokemon, Ace Attorney or Death Note drawings.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Me... ah. I have a few drawings on a list of mine that I really wanted to get around to doing.
Plus I planned on doing a full calendar of characters for an RP I'm in, so that might chew up a lot of the days too.


----------



## Dave Strider

herp psymon needs to be more active

I feel bad because I haven't posted here in ages sooo...

I might do ArtMo, it seems like a fun challenge. I'll probably not manage to do it, but no harm in trying! I have no idea what to draw though. :/


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Ah, I'm gonna do it. I have LOTS to draw for a big RP I have with Castycal. Characters and such. Also, I still owe countless people birthday/other gifts that really should be redeemed. And I was thinking of dabbling a bit in some fanart of Final Fantasy IX, Kingdom Hearts, and Harry Potter. So that'll fill up more than enough of the month.

Oh and welcome to SkyAngel!


----------



## Cloudsong

Thanks for the welcome ^.^
I plan on _trying_ to do this, but there's no guarantee that I'll actually draw all 31 pictures xD..
Are you allowed to draw more than one a day, as long as you have 31 by the end of the month?


----------



## Mai

Hi SkyAngel~ :D

Yeah, you can draw more than one, I believe. I'm definately in, but I have no idea what to draw.


----------



## Rai-CH

Welcome SkyAngel! I saw some of your pictures on your profile page, I think you've gotten a great start, I know when I started out drawing my pictures were nowhere near that good~

I might try ArtMo again this year. I finish school on the 26th this month so I'll have time to draw (hopefully) every day in December. I'll probably just draw my OCs, some Hetalia art or something related to my other fandoms I neglect XD


----------



## Missile

I want to do it, but I might be too busy. I have this big-ass project to finish and it's due December 10, and I've been slacking off and I haven't done _anything._ I'm that type of person who leaves stuff for the last minute, which is a habit I'm trying to break. 

But of course, if I finish earlier I'll definitely do it! Speaking on my project, I better start now while I have the time~


----------



## ninjar-pirate

Oh, I'll give ArtMo a go. However, due to stupid 'net restrictions at home (Kai knows what I mean) it may be bulk uploaded in the middle and end of the month. If none of this is sorted. Argh!
I'll probably end up drawing White Cat Burglar junk. Maybe sketch out a few scenes. I've tried one of these before, and I wasn't the only one to forget/stop, so the whole club died, since it revolved around it. But if this is a regular thing, I should be motivated enough to do it!!!


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Hm... I'd like to try ArtMo, because lately I haven't drawn much and I need to get more stuff done.  I'll probably do my OCs or Hetalia fanart. Or fanart of other animes/games I like. Will probably be a mix.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

It's fantastic to see so many people intending to take part in ArtMo! I hope we get an even better haul than last time! And to those not partaking (and I suppose those who are also) I suggest working on your critique, as there'll be loads of opportunities to with all the art being produced (i hope at least)

A few things I want to bring to light; Firstly, me and Spoon are currently in the process of reviewing and writing up the *Official rules of ArtMo rules* to accompany a few new art mediums and because it's a bit of a mess. Also, following the username change feature, it's come to attention that a lot of OSers have changed their usernames. If members could *post their old and new usernames* so that me and Spoon can update the member list, we would be grateful. Finally, I think we've decided that members that haven't posted within three to four months are *inactive*.


----------



## Cloudsong

SkyAngel -> Cloudsong

Though I think I was never added to the members list to begin with x3


----------



## Mai

dragonair -> Mai


----------



## Rai-CH

I'm attempting to recruit people into joining DraMo on my DA X)

I didn't realise that there were official rules of this event. Or is it just the basic "draw one picture a day for the month of December. Use whatever medium you want to"?

I've recently changed my name, but it's nothing too extreme.
RaiCH --------> Rai-CH


----------



## Dave Strider

Psymon ==> Dave Strider


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Okay, I've updated Mai's, Dave's and Cloud's names on the memberslist. RaiCH, I didn't think yours needed changing so I left it as it was. Is that okay?

It's less than a week now until December starts and ArtMo begins. Everyone excited?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Sure am! Aaah. From NaNo to Artmo... I've had a busy month. But I can FINALLY get the things I need to get done this way... if I can see NaNo through to the end, then I think I can see this Artmo through too. This is my year, I'm gonna make sure it's my first year I finish Artmo!


----------



## ninjar-pirate

Oh man, I hope I stick with this too! I'm excited! Hoorayyy!!
Though I know have about five different characters to draw for Christmas now, huzzah!


----------



## Mai

I was thinking about drawing some RP characters, actually! So this ArtMo will actually get me to procrastinate until it starts!

So yeah, I'm pretty excited, especially if my random scribbles count.


----------



## spaekle

Well I know I haven't posted here lately but I can't not attempt ArtMo. It should be easier this year, too, because I have half of December off! (the first half consists of finals but eh). 

Have the rules been changed to 31 pictures in December as opposed to one every day?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Yes.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Popping in from the middle of NaNo to say... 

ArtMo? I'm in. I'm planning to draw my (totally not abandoned) OS comic thing for ArtMo, so I will actually have lots of things to draw! This hopefully won't end up like last year, in which I just went "I'm out of ideas" and stopped. The only problem I might run into this year is the scanning and cleaning up, which is not fun to do. 

Go go go everyone! Be awesome! Join ArtMo!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

It's fab to see so many other people as excited about ArtMo as I am. And it's only two days away now! Everyone, do your best!

@Spaekle; Yes, the rules have been changed now. You no longer need to draw once a day as long as you end December with 31 drawings.



Crazy Linoone said:


> ArtMo? I'm in. I'm planning to draw my (totally not abandoned) OS comic thing for ArtMo, so I will actually have lots of things to draw! This hopefully won't end up like last year, in which I just went "I'm out of ideas" and stopped. The only problem I might run into this year is the scanning and cleaning up, which is not fun to do.


yes yes yes yes yes this year's ArtMo is gonna be bloody fantastic~


----------



## Byrus

I'd be interested in at least attempting Artmo. :x I was planning on drawing a bunch of really pretty insects I've came across recently, so I have a lot of inspiration. Just need to see if I've got the time.


----------



## Saith

I haven't posted here for ages, but I'm definitely in for ArtMo. I swear I'll finish it this time. Either that or I'll forget, run away, and hide for a couple of months run out of creativity.


----------



## Rai-CH

So DraMo begins! :D
I've already completed my first two pieces, with my third one sketched up.
These previews link to the actual picture, hopefully they shouldn't lag people's connections as much as posting the whole thing.
(Oh lol I totally failed at making the border for the second preview pic)
Yeah my first picture is extremely crappy but I didn't have as much time to work on it. But I really like my second one!

*EDIT:* Didn't see the ArtMo topic in the Artist Lounge. So sorry about posting here! D:
So then no one makes the same mistake as I did, the topic to post ArtMo things is here: Clicky.


----------



## Chaon

I'm going to join this club on the grounds that:

A. All I do in school is draw.

2. I can actually draw a few of my own cartoon characters, and will (eventually) be making my own comic.


----------



## Saith

So I have to do this thing for Welsh Bacchalaureate, which includes selling things for charity.
So basically, how do you like my groups new logo?

Warning: Almost Nudity and Sort Of Drugs.

Sorry about the awful awful joke. So, so sorry.

But anyway, this is the first thing I've spent more than a couple of hours on. It's also the first without black lines, and with (hopefully) proper shading,  and I'm kinda wanting critique on it. I hope it doesn't seem too dickish if I ask for some red lines?
Either way, I'd be really grateful for any constructive criticism, ta.
: )


Eheh, all three green things are supposed to be pasties(sp?) (the stripper type), even though the lower one doesn't look like it.


----------



## Leaf Joltik

It's not too late for me to join, is it? :3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Leaf said:


> It's not too late for me to join, is it? :3


No, it's too late now! Haven't you heard? The Obsessive Scribblers Club has been closed for years! Ever since the nuclear bomb went off one century ago, Earth's been in a crazy radioactive mode and everyone is dying from the radiation. I mean, we tried, but it's hard to keep a club open when all your members kept on turning into penguins. 

... Actually, just grab a sign-in sheet and enter that portal over there and you'll be sent to the correct time line. 

Well, ArtMo's going along rather nicely for me; I've got quite a few strips finished already, although I haven't scanned them yet. Also, I keep on finding myself drawing fanart for this awesome pokemon fanfiction called Pedestal. I have some fanart uploaded on to my deviantArt account, but they contain MASSIVE SPOILERS so don't look at them until you're done reading the fic. And by massive spoilers, I do mean massive spoilers.


----------



## Aisling

Why have I not joined this yet :C
I took the liberty of adding myself and a couple of new members since the last edit to the member list. :3c


----------



## Missile

Welcome, new members! :D
...
That is all. :x

Daaamn, I wasn't able to do ArtMo this year. :/ Sorta depressing, since this was the first time it was available to me and I _didn't do it_. D:


----------



## Coloursfall

/slinks in

I was just wondering if anyone else did one of these? i'm curious to see everyone's progress over the year. 

I have one from last year too. c: any crits of my development are really great.


----------



## Rai-CH

I drew like nothing this year D:

2010
2009

I guess I can say that I've developed my style a bit more since 2009, but I'm still all over the place :|

My New Year's Resolution is to learn how to draw proper anatomy and proportions! and learn how to do decent backgrounds XD


----------



## #1 bro

soooooooooo hey everyone, I'm getting into drawing and art and such a lot more recently. Mostly fakemon. In fact, almost entirely fakemon. :P

Here's my DeviantArt that I just made. I currently have no friends :( so if you could add me (watch me? I haven't figured this site out yet) that would be really chill. :|


----------



## Missile

Hello #1 Bro, and welcome to the Obsessive Scribblers Group. :D Also, welcome to deviantART. I'll be sure to devWATCH and add you as a friend there~ It... It'll be pretty obvious who I am, seeing as my username doesn't differ from TCoD. :3

If you need any help figuring out deviantART I'll be glad to help. :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Wow, this place got dusty with all the activity in ArtMo.

Just wondering who else has and uses Copic markers? I saw how fantastic the results of using them were and decided I wanted some of my own, so I asked for some for christmas. It was a bit difficult at first since I didn't have much variety, but I've since added to what I've got and i'm loving using them~


----------



## Rai-CH

I've used them at school a few times (mainly in my graphic design class). They're fun to use and it's quite easy to blend colours to get nice results, but I find it hard to stop them from creating those ugly bleed marks when you accidentally colour over a dry patch.

I was thinking of asking for them for christmas, but they were a bit too expensive to get a decent amount of colours, plus I don't think I'd use them too much.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I haven't, sadly. And I don't really plan to, either. 

But ah... if anyone wants to look, I finally updated the OScars. They're finished and everyone's been awarded.

Oh, that reminds me... does anyone have any artistic New Years resolutions?

I've gotten a tablet for Christmas, so mine's to get the feel of digital art and switch primarily to it due to traditional taking me so long nowadays. Also, to draw more drawings, and finally finish all these gifts I owe people.


----------



## Rai-CH

Congrats on getting a tablet, Arylett! :) You will grow to love them, trust me~

My resolution is to learn how to not fail at drawing everything :P I want to learn how to:
-draw human anatomy and proportions, because my people always have freakishly long bodies and tiny hands/feet.
-create decent backgrounds, because I fail at them.
-lineart and shade decently is high on my 'things to learn' list.
-not lose motivation after the sketch phase :|

Speaking of failing at drawing and wanting to improve, I can't get my character's horn that's closest to us to look right. It's meant to look similar to a mix between a ram's horn and one of these shells. Redlines would be greatly appreciated! :) 
Link to picture because it's probably huge.

Also, does anyone have any good techniques for linearting hair? It's my least favourite thing to lineart (along with clothes, and basically everything else fml.) so I'd like to learn a technique that's easy, quick and looks semi-decent.


----------



## Furiianda

MIGHT AS WELL JOIN YO

Hi (:

Anyway ramhorns! I love those things! From what I can tell, the reason it doesn't look quite right is because you're trying to draw it from the side when it's really more of a front view. It mostly looks that way because of the tip, though -- the shape starts off right at the base but the tip seems to be curling _behind_ the base in your sketch there. Actually... it kinda looks that way on the other side too, or at least that the tip is at a 90 degree angle to the base!

A good thing to do might be to just look up some more pictures of these horn type things. Ram horns are probably the better shape to reference (though I'm not quite sure exactly what you're visualising with this character) since they are presented in the manner you're going to be using -- that is, attached to the head of something -- and you can look up similar poses pretty easily, as there are all sorts of pictures related to ram horns out on the Internet.

As for shells, uh... this image is kinda good? But.. yeah, again I don't know exactly what you're looking for.
However since I'm bored I guess I'll try to draw what I think it would look like! But forgive me if the lines are a bit shaky, I am drawing with a mouse. And I had a little trouble discerning the direction your character is facing exactly... but er!

Here; the angle might not be quite what you had in mind, as well as the horn, but it's more a loose gesture in the general direction you might want to go >;


----------



## Bluberry Bat

I don't know what's been going on, but I fell out of like.. everything. :c should have been in here months ago, missed artmo /again/. ugh. life, the universe and everything gets a call out for making things difficult, but mostly it's just my fault. baaaah.

Okay, I'm here, hi and stuff... I don't really have any input for people, though, this is bad and I feel bad. I don't know what I can say besides.. "Oh. Yup, that's better than me. I'm completely unqualified to make judgements. Keep doing that thing you're doing. C: *slink off*"

...sigh. well, I've at least the past few days been doodling a lot, pretty much all been my Riolu character Anna (big surprise). Comes in street fightan' and ushanka flavours as is. and something racier that won't appear here. *flee*
Course it always makes me feel bad given my general lack of input, but I always appreciate critique and the like. :c I've gone back to pencil-paper recently to try and actually nail some kind of solid anatomy. I keep making legs too short and strange eyes and.. aaaaa. *flees... for real this time*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Give yourself more credit! You're probably way better than I am. You're quite good.

I shall give you some criticism just because I'm in the mood and actually motivated to do something. Whoa. That's rare.

Great job, first of all, with your anatomy. I see you have a good grasp of female anatomy. On that specific matter though, I'd suggest adding maybe some curves or wider hips, because her body seems sort of straight and flat. In both pictures, but more specifically the street fighting one. Her eyes are actually well-done though! And I can say that I think you're quite good with facial expressions. Particularly on the ushanka one. Very nice. Think that's all I've got. You can think about your bad points, yes, but don't underestimate your good points!


----------



## Furiianda

I really like the character idea and design for your Riolu!
But... well Arylett reminded (prompted?) me, female anatomy; I get the feeling the legs are way too short. It looks like they're roughly 1/3rd of her height when they should be about 60% on a humanlike figure. I think you have done a pretty good job with the thicknesses of things, though. And leg length seems a little funny on a Riolu, so I'm not really sure how close to human it should be... 
Keep doing your thing, more posts are good (so I don't feel like I have brutally murdered the thread again)... maybe I should come up with something to post, hee.~


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Legs and hips, they seem to be my mortal enemy. :c Riolu have large hips, very large, and so I usually try to highlight them a bit.. but at that point they usually look ridiculously huge, so I downsize, upsize, downsize again.. I guess in the end the even out with her body. I need to find a better medium to that... as for legs.. they always seem to turn out too short, and I don't really know why.. they look fine while drawing, but then I finish and it's like.. argh what?
For reference, she should be fairly human-esque in the setting I'm putting her in - the 'Pokemorph' style tends to apply species traits to a humanoid figure. There are quirks, she still has the reverse-joints, for example, that I have no idea what they're technically called. (Canid hind legs, basically) You can see just about all the examples what I'm going for at PokeCombatAcademy.

Hurf.. still, thank you two. c: I know my primary focus points for sure, now, to practice with. I'm glad people at least seem to like them, as is. I can't really process positives it seems - always sounds like gloating. hurgh.

As an aside, I tried drawing a more dynamic 'fight pose' (mid-swing roundhouse kick, to be exact) aaaaand.. ended up failing astronomically! :3c something about those legs, I can /never/ get right.. and then, the twist of the back was giving some trouble. I don't really have experience with those sorts of poses, though.
So, I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for pose references for fighters. The only pose-site I know really is posemaniacs, and they don't have what I'm looking for. (It doesn't specifically have to be in that muscle-structure style, though, just a reference for action shots in martial arts. Image searching, as is... very shoddy and unreliable. :V)


----------



## Furiianda

Hmm...
I know what you mean about the hips, I can imagine them ending up looking really... wrong?
I guess the thing about Riolu is that with the proportions it has (the huge head and teensy torso) the huge puffpants are a bit less noticable. 
One thing I can say is that the legs on your drawings are particularly thick -- not that this is a bad thing necessarily, just that that sort of... realism will make it look less like a Riolu, and make the implementation of puff-pants difficult, as that is so much extra thickness! Waugh!
Making them thinner would probably just look unnatural, so well...

This random image I found kinda makes me think, if you just treated those puff things as the thigh area and made them only slightly thicker than the rest of the legs (which is what the thigh area is supposed to be -anyway-) then it'd be a pretty good balance between Riolu and human. It's hard to distinguish those as the thigh on all the official art I've seen so yeah... also this makes me think of Lucario with the more "realistic" anatomy!

Also, just noticed it now, on your street-fighter picture the nose seems too... high, long, pointy? I guess? Or maybe it just needs a sharper angle connecting it to the face. Anyway, I'm not quite sure, so I'll leave you to it. (:

EDIT: Also, with legs, uh... at least aim to place the hip area just above halfway! Like, if you've seen those triangle diagrams (as in where the hips are a triangle with one point at the bottom... well, actually maybe just think of some underpants or something) the bottom point should be _about_ on the halfway-line for the figure.

'NOTHER EDIT: I don't know good reference sites off the top of my head, but at a glance www.human-anatomy-for-artist.com/ seems to be OK. But be wary that a lot of the pictures there are completely naked, so you should probably carefully view them in your own time and clear your history or someone will get the wrong idea. (: A quick look there showed me they had a decent sized section on fighting and martial art poses! Failing that, maybe just search the name of the position or move?


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Ah, actually that is what I've been trying to do - the 'hips' or 'pantaloons' are essentially acting thighs. The 'knee' is actually a small reverse-joint as per the canid leg style, and then the calf acts comes at a slight slant and into the forward 'tip-toe' stance of the feet.
...That may not be very well explained. Hurf, I'll see if I can doodle something that better illustrates that. As for the nose.. well, I'm still kind of playing with the shape of that, no real comment, still not sure how I'd like that to look in the end. (Though I have been liking the sort of pronounced snout, that blends with subtle curves back into the head)

Oh, and that site is lovely, thank you~ :3 As I said, image searching is shoddy - especially since for nude shots, you have to be turning off safe search and I think we all know what a cesspool /that/ turns into, big difference between 'pose and body structure reference' and 'let's see how many penises will fit on screen'. Albeit, no need to worry about nudity with me - besides coming from an artistic background I just generally.. uh.. don't care. It's just the body. But yeah.


----------



## Furiianda

Little Bluberry Bomb said:


> Albeit, no need to worry about nudity with me - besides coming from an artistic background I just generally.. uh.. don't care. It's just the body. But yeah.


Yeah, it was more of a warning if you were on a laptop in class or something and some nude pics suddenly popped up on your screen... ((: and yes, safesearch is the best~

Anyway, was gonna say I know all about the legs (or something) and tiptoedness and stuff, if that's the case then uhh it must be just the proportions (and the posing would make that more difficult o'course). Though I do think about them in a slightly different way (and usually in length ratios of liiike 2 for the thigh, and 1 for the calf and aboout 1.5-1.75 for the ankle) as they're kinda... structured skeletally... like if you were wearing some gigantique high heels and your feet were reeeeeeeeeeeeally long... uh, and your calves a bit shorter.. Iunno >;

Also maybe you'd want to adopt that anime-like style where the nose juts out, slopes in just a little for the mouth/chin until it merges with the bottom of the head (you can see what I mean in that random picture I linked) but... well, maybe you don't. :B That's just the sort of thing I'd consider!


----------



## Bluberry Bat

..well actually I hate safe search because I vehemently oppose censorship and it cuts out perfectly applicable images, but some of the stuff is just 'ffs' worthy. :B

Anyway! proportions. hrml... fucking anatomy how does it work.
Referenced one picture from an offshoot of that site (rather annoying they don't let you zoom or anything unless you pay them l: but eh, I got what I needed I guess) and came up with... this. holy dynamic poses, Batman! hurgh, it all feels... /wrong/, and I couldn't make it feel right, so I'll just prop it up here I suppose. I just don't know. I think the legs turned out better, and overall proportions, but that pose is flipping difficult, and the leg thing we've been talking about?... yipe.
I don't know if I did anything differently about the nose, but... eh.


----------



## Furiianda

(Two person discussion lololol, hey maybe could you PM me/your email/or was it... MSN?)
I see your point, but it's one of those things that's hard to define, I guess? ALL OR NOTHING (and usually I find what I need with safesearch up and get spared from a myriad of unpleasantries! But, you know, I don't actually google up human anatomy that much >;)

Ooh, those proportions are looking a lot nicer, I think (:
A couple of things seem off to me, hard to place ones really. The left leg (raised) seems to be at the wrong angle, compared to the other leg; should the back of the leg/foot area be around the other way? It's a difficult pose, to be sure, and it's a bit hard to place where exactly the legs are.

Uh, and going up from there... hate to point this out but maybe the left buttock is drawn too low? It seems more like it's matching up with the other (right) rather than the raised leg itself. As well as, it seems to add a lot of fat that doesn't match the slender upper body... though I imagine that's all part of the pantaloons and something didn't seem quite right either way you did it? I am having trouble visualising it, right now.
Her right leg (grounded) seems... like the thigh is at the wrong angle maybe? As in not matching the lower leg, there. But... oooh... I like those cute little patterns you have going there~ C:

The arm almost struck me as being too far back, but it's not horribly off position or anything and it'd make a lot of sense if the character had to swing it a lot further to keep her balance. So, uh, kudos?


----------



## Rai-CH

Furiianda, I just realised that I never thanked you for your help! D: So thank you, I finally figured out what was so confusing about my characters horns (for some reason I always drew them curling in front of the base, which made no sense) so I ended up changing them to be easier to draw from all angles :)
Those reference pictures were very helpfull too~

@Little Bluberry Bomb- I agree that there is something off with the legs ,but I can't quite place my finger on what it is. I think it might be something to do with the angle of the body seems to be different to the angle of the legs. Maybe show a bit more of the back? 
Other than that, your picture looks fine :) You did an amazing job drawing such a hard pose like that!

EDIT: ninja'd by much better advice (:


----------



## Frosty~

Woah woah woah I sort of disappeared completely I need to stop doing that. 
I don't know if I want to read through everything that was posted since I last came here because there's a lot (although a fair bit less than I expected), but I will say that your Riolu drawings are really good. It makes me miss drawing on paper. I've been relying far too much on digital art recently :c

Another annoying thing that I'm relying too much on is Quavimator. It's really useful if you're drawing a difficult pose, but I've been finding it difficult to draw good looking dynamic poses without it recently. I've been trying to wean myself off of it and only use it when I really need to, but it's kind of annoying xD

Uh, also I'm hosting a round of Werewolf (a variant of Mafia) on another forum and it'll be including art in the updates. I drew this last night for the opening post and I'm pretty happy with it :3c


----------



## Missile

*Mini bump*

Anywho, being a big fan of Ace Attorney, I've wanted to draw a few of the characters. However, I'm not good at anatomy. I'm okay with it, but I'm not the best. I was wondering if anyone could help me out? I've tried searching for a few guides, but to no avail.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Mini Moonwalker said:


> *Mini bump*
> 
> Anywho, being a big fan of Ace Attorney, I've wanted to draw a few of the characters. However, I'm not good at anatomy. I'm okay with it, but I'm not the best. I was wondering if anyone could help me out? I've tried searching for a few guides, but to no avail.


/interjects

Anatomy, huh? The thing about anatomy is that it's... kind of a really broad subject! It's not really helpful to try and look for "anatomy tutorials" because something like that would turn up only very general results, if any, and general tutorials are rarely of any use to anyone. The best way to learn proper anatomy really is simply to observe life/photographs and do quick sketches as often as possible; if you want to get really serious, then consider looking at medical anatomy references (or similar resources "for artists") and paying attention to skeletal and muscular structures. That's a bit trickier to get the hang of but really pays off in the end. I know that sounds like general advice in and of itself, but it honestly is the best way to learn, and you can always zero in on observing specific people/body parts/expressions/whatever when you want to practice in more detail.

Tutorials and advice are generally best for when there's a specific technique or area that you're having trouble with, say, dynamic hands or facial expressions or something--and even then, the good artists all say "k try this and try this but mostly go draw moar from life now". It'd be easier to get you the help you think you'd need if you were to point out the precise areas that are giving you problems, or else just go ahead, try a picture and post asking for crit. Specific advice is always more helpful than vague, general advice, and just doing a lot of drawing from life/photos/bah is the best way to hammer down the basics and general stuff so you really know the specific areas you need to focus on.

And this seems rambly and unhelpful and probably is because I've been perpetually tired lately, but I'm posting anyway! Hopefully you can scrape something remotely useful out of it!

EDIT how many times did I use "really" in that post.

/disappears again


----------



## shy ♡

Mini Moonwalker said:


> *Mini bump*
> 
> Anywho, being a big fan of Ace Attorney, I've wanted to draw a few of the characters. However, I'm not good at anatomy. I'm okay with it, but I'm not the best. I was wondering if anyone could help me out? I've tried searching for a few guides, but to no avail.


I'm gonna agree with Kratos and add that the best way to improve on anatomy is, as annoying as it sounds, to reference photos. Yep. Photos and photos of skeletons. If you want to draw a human, reference a photo of a human, or of a human skeleton, or both. There really, really, really is no better way of learning.


----------



## Missile

Kratos Aurion said:


> /interjects
> 
> Anatomy, huh? The thing about anatomy is that it's... kind of a really broad subject! It's not really helpful to try and look for "anatomy tutorials" because something like that would turn up only very general results, if any, and general tutorials are rarely of any use to anyone. The best way to learn proper anatomy really is simply to observe life/photographs and do quick sketches as often as possible; if you want to get really serious, then consider looking at medical anatomy references (or similar resources "for artists") and paying attention to skeletal and muscular structures. That's a bit trickier to get the hang of but really pays off in the end. I know that sounds like general advice in and of itself, but it honestly is the best way to learn, and you can always zero in on observing specific people/body parts/expressions/whatever when you want to practice in more detail.
> 
> Tutorials and advice are generally best for when there's a specific technique or area that you're having trouble with, say, dynamic hands or facial expressions or something--and even then, the good artists all say "k try this and try this but mostly go draw moar from life now". It'd be easier to get you the help you think you'd need if you were to point out the precise areas that are giving you problems, or else just go ahead, try a picture and post asking for crit. Specific advice is always more helpful than vague, general advice, and just doing a lot of drawing from life/photos/bah is the best way to hammer down the basics and general stuff so you really know the specific areas you need to focus on.
> 
> And this seems rambly and unhelpful and probably is because I've been perpetually tired lately, but I'm posting anyway! Hopefully you can scrape something remotely useful out of it!
> 
> EDIT how many times did I use "really" in that post.
> 
> /disappears again


Thank you so much! I'm very grateful that you typed all of that out, it was extremely helpful! I'll be sure to look at the skeletal and muscular structures or humans. I hadn't even thought about that! Once again, it was very helpful, and then you ever so much! I'll remember all that you've said. Thanks again~



Hyde said:


> I'm gonna agree with Kratos and add that the best way to improve on anatomy is, as annoying as it sounds, to reference photos. Yep. Photos and photos of skeletons. If you want to draw a human, reference a photo of a human, or of a human skeleton, or both. There really, really, really is no better way of learning.


Thank you! It does seem that using reference photots is best. I'll be sure to look at a variety of photots. Thank you once again!

I have a question.

WHY IS THIS THREAD GETTING NO ATTENTION AT ALL.


----------

